# Dinesh DSouzas "America"



## PoliticalChic

Yesterday: what a lovely day in the city....the Union Square green market, Whole Foods, shopping, shopping, shopping....

...and we had the extreme pleasure of viewing *Dinesh DSouzas new film, "America: Imagine the World Without Her."*





1. Talk about deja vu! 
It was the big screen version of another day at the USMB! 

On the one side was *the slanders of Howard Zinn and all the other America-haters*, and then the answers, provided by D'Souza to all the lies and inaccuracies of the Left.
The Left: the film noire version of politics.




2. He begins by giving the Left's slanders of America... of Indian genocide,  theft of Mexico's 'lost provinces,'  slavery,  America as an imperialist nation. And he doesn't pull any punches: he provides *their side fully and allows spokespersons *such as Eric Michael Dyson, Bill Ayers, Ward Churchill, and others, full latitude. 

Our board Leftists would have been smiling and nodding! I could just about hear the "atta boys"!

3. But he *then inserts all that they leave out, and corrects the fabrications.* Four or five times I could feel a tear beginning to form.
We hear from Alexis deTocqueville, Abraham Lincoln, as well as contemporary scholars.

a. Actual footage of Saul Alinsky provides his insights....we should learn from same.





4. "Despite being panned by critics  film review aggregator Rotten Tomatoes currently lists the movie with a 26 percent rating  the movie's audience has given the movie a 73 percent approval rating..... "although *a good chunk of it features progressives spewing out hate for their country in their own words, *the film does a decent job of debunking the narrative that some surprisingly hold that the U.S. is historically and currently a force of evil across the world. 

5. .... his argument that both *Hilary Clinton and Barack Obama were influenced by the academic Saul Alinsky* and consequently want to turn the United States into a socialist country...." 
D'Souza's 'America' Makes $2 Million Over Fourth of July Weekend





6. "Dinesh DSouza, the controversial social commentator who shook up Hollywood with the $33 million earned by the theatrical release of his Obama 2016, is back with *a more polished and more powerful message..*..  if this decline continues at the current pace, *America as we know it will cease to exist.* In effect, we will have committed national suicide.

7..... DSouza tackles Americas greatest sins: its treatment of Native Americans, slavery, the transfer of half of Mexico to the U.S. after the Mexican War of 1848, and its supposed colonialist behavior. Consider his treatment of those subjects as *his direct rebuttal to the works of radical historian Howard Zinn, *whose textbooks treating Americas history as one of ceaseless oppression dominate many American high schools and colleges." 
D?Souza?s America | National Review Online




8. Not everyone found it so:
 "DSouza cannot help himself. Hes discovered *a way to get rich hurling red meat Obama-baiting to an audience that cannot get enough of that.* So he abandons any pretense of making a movie about how this country should have a more vigorous debate about its image, its principles and just what the truth is about its history." Movie Review: Dinesh D?Souza tells ?America? what?s wrong with it, again | Movie Nation




9. The audience applauded at its conclusion.

10. My fondest wish....perhaps fantasy...would be that every government school that showed Al Gore's polemic would feel obliged to show this rebuttal of the lies that *school children are forced to learn today. *
But....the reality is that the number one endeavor of the Left is to silence opposition voices, not debate them.



If I had to sum up the entire epic, it would be found in the words of Abraham Lincoln's prescient prediction:
"*America will never be destroyed from the outside. If we falter and lose our freedoms, it will be because we destroyed ourselves."*
Abraham Lincoln


I hope that even our Leftist pals will be curious enough to go see it....even if they feel it necessary to go in disguise.


----------



## rightwinger

America - Rotten Tomatoes

Wow...this is the biggest swing I've seen since "Atlas Shrugged"

Critics give it 17%
Audience  91%

Looks like the word is out for conservatives to flood Rotten Tomatoes with positive five star reviews. Almost as reliable as a Ron Paul internet poll


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> America - Rotten Tomatoes
> 
> Wow...this is the biggest swing I've seen since "Atlas Shrugged"
> 
> Critics give it 17%
> Audience  91%
> 
> Looks like the word is out for conservatives to flood Rotten Tomatoes with positive reviews. Almost as reliable as a Ron Paul internet poll






Check it out.....

...perhaps an epiphany in your future.


----------



## rightwinger

Funny how rightwing sheeple flock to ratings sites to flood the reviews

Hillary's book must get 1 star
Dinesh D&#8217;Souza&#8217;s "America" must get 5 stars
Sarah Palin must get 5 stars

Somehow, they think trashing a rating site validates their political view

PC will even start a thread on it


----------



## Mad Scientist

rightwinger said:


> Wow...this is the biggest swing I've seen since "Atlas Shrugged"
> 
> Critics give it 17%
> Audience  91%


Translation: Critics don't like it but the people who actually saw it *did* like it.


----------



## Mad Scientist

My wife and I saw this movie yesterday. I didn't know the first *Female* self made millionaire in America was a *Black Woman*. And it *wasn't* Oprah either!


----------



## Mad Scientist

I liked the Mexican-American guy who lives in Texas and identifies himself as "Texian" (is that right?)

Dinesh: "What if Mexico took over Texas and the Southwest?" 

Texian: "I'd move to Minneapolis!"

My wife and I had a good chuckle over that!


----------



## MarcATL

A  built in right-wing audience that "absolutely loves" the film before they even see it. 

#LOLGOP

   

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rightwinger

Mad Scientist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...this is the biggest swing I've seen since "Atlas Shrugged"
> 
> Critics give it 17%
> Audience  91%
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: Critics don't like it but the people who actually saw it *did* like it.
Click to expand...


I read some of the audience reviews. Not many provide any details to indicate they actually saw the movie

The critics are quite clear that they saw it

You could bother debating D'Souza on history and semantics and rudimentary logic, but chances are you'd end up feeling like Meathead arguing with Archie Bunker. 

Hilariously, just minutes after reducing Occupy Wall Street to an assault on small hamburger shops, D'Souza attacks insurance companies and Wall Street executives as fellow travelers in Obamacare, this country's one unpardonable 

D'Souza has a gift for stating his opponent's position without actually addressing it. 

D'Souza asks softball questions of those he agrees with ("What is your American dream?" he asks U.S. Sen. Ted Cruz) and leading questions of others, and his narration is peppered with generalities, platitudes and truisms. 

Beholden to the same plethora of taboos, half-truths, and outright lies traded en masse by mainstream conservatism for the last seven years. 

"America" is like the cinematic equivalent of one of those forwarded e-mails of mostly discredited "facts" that you receive from an uncle and at least those sometimes include family photos or a meat loaf recipe that can be of some value.


----------



## Mad Scientist

PC what was the name of that Black, Southern Slave owner again? That can't be true as we know that only "evil whitey" had slaves right? 

I'm SURE Liberals can disprove that one right away!


----------



## Mad Scientist

rightwinger said:


> "America" is like the cinematic equivalent of one of those forwarded e-mails of mostly discredited "facts" that you receive from an uncle and at least those sometimes include family photos or a meat loaf recipe that can be of some value.


Except that he actually talked with the people involved.

Listen I know you gotta' destroy the truth because you're a Liberal, I mean that's what you do. And if you can't destroy the truth you try to shame people.

That was actually brought up in the movie. Not YOU, the tactic of "shaming".


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mad Scientist said:


> PC what was the name of that Black, Southern Slave owner again? That can't be true as we know that only "evil whitey" had slaves right?
> 
> I'm SURE Liberals can disprove that one right away!



1. "William Ellison Jr, born April Ellison, (C. April, 1790  5 December 1861) was a free negro and former slave in who achieved success in business as a cotton gin maker and blacksmith before the American Civil War. He eventually became a major planter and one of the largest property owners, and certainly the wealthiest black property owner, in the state. He held 60 slaves at his death and more than 1,000 acres of land."
William Ellison - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



And, the film quotes Obama pal, Henry Louis "Skip" Gates, Jr, who documented some 3500 black landowners who owned slaves.



2. He points out that there were more white slaves, indentured servents, than black as one time...

a. Many hundreds of passengers died amid vapors, terror, vomitingdiarrheamouth-rot and the like. And beat and used as if we were Slaves by English-speaking crews. Mittleberger,Reise nach Pennsylvanien, pp. 92


3. "From the late eighteenth century through the end of the Civil War, Choctaw and Chickasaw Indians bought, sold, and owned Africans and African Americans as slaves, a fact that persisted after the tribes' removal from the Deep South to Indian Territory."
Black Slaves, Indian Masters
Slavery, Emancipation, and Citizenship in the Native American South

By Barbara Krauthamer



This, for context that is left out by America haters.


----------



## AquaAthena

Dinesh D`Souza has been a favorite author of mine, since reading his book, "The Roots of Obama's Rage. I love to watch him any time he is on TV and especially recently in his back-and-forth with Bill Ayers. He is as good a listener as he is an interviewee.  What a beautiful, intellectual mind he has.  What a productive American he has been.  Can't wait to see this movie on my big screen TV, if I don't catch it in the theater.


----------



## rightwinger

More reviews:

Should be called "America: Imagine the World where Obama Sucks Less." Should have expected it coming from this director. And while I'm no fan of Obama, this movie's title is simply misleading and I don't like to sit and watch two hours of complaining. 

So to be clear just because slavery wasn't invented by America it was OK? Sorry Native Americans the small pox thing was a natural disease that you just were not prepared for and Christopher Columbus was Spanish not American just saying. Oh and Mexicans, bet you would have liked it if we had just kept your whole country after our war . . . right?

This movie was a complete piece of SHIT!!!! I had no idea it was going to be anti-Obama/anti-Hillary. I thought I was seeing a history piece about what if there was no America. This guy is literally insane and scary that there are people who believe anything with this guy's name on it (D'Souza).


----------



## PoliticalChic

MarcATL said:


> A  built in right-wing audience that "absolutely loves" the film before they even see it.
> 
> #LOLGOP
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2





So.....you hated it before you saw it?


----------



## AquaAthena

rightwinger said:


> More reviews:
> 
> Should be called "America: Imagine the World where Obama Sucks Less." Should have expected it coming from this director. And while I'm no fan of Obama, this movie's title is simply misleading and I don't like to sit and watch two hours of complaining.
> 
> So to be clear just because slavery wasn't invented by America it was OK? Sorry Native Americans the small pox thing was a natural disease that you just were not prepared for and Christopher Columbus was Spanish not American just saying. Oh and Mexicans, bet you would have liked it if we had just kept your whole country after our war . . . right?
> 
> This movie was a complete piece of SHIT!!!! I had no idea it was going to be anti-Obama/anti-Hillary. I thought I was seeing a history piece about what if there was no America. This guy is literally insane and scary that there are people who believe anything with this guy's name on it (D'Souza).



I'm sure no one would expect you to hold another view, rw.


----------



## Mad Scientist

It wasn't two hours of "complaining" it was two hours of "explaining". Complaining is what Liberals do.

He never said Slavery was ok, just that it wasn't *invented* my America as Liberals would have you believe (and try to shame you). The US also fought a War and Freed the Slaves. Something to be proud of.

He explained that the US gave back all of the territory Mexico has now and forgave debt they had and paid debts they were owed. If the US WERE an Empire they would have kept all of Mexico. Judging by all the Mexicans trying to get here I'd say yes, they'd have been better off with an American Constitutional Government rather than what they have now.

And it WASN'T anti-Obama or anti-Hillary. He just pointed out who they associated with during their college years. Go watch the movie and find out who it was.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> More reviews:
> 
> Should be called "America: Imagine the World where Obama Sucks Less." Should have expected it coming from this director. And while I'm no fan of Obama, this movie's title is simply misleading and I don't like to sit and watch two hours of complaining.
> 
> So to be clear just because slavery wasn't invented by America it was OK? Sorry Native Americans the small pox thing was a natural disease that you just were not prepared for and Christopher Columbus was Spanish not American just saying. Oh and Mexicans, bet you would have liked it if we had just kept your whole country after our war . . . right?
> 
> This movie was a complete piece of SHIT!!!! I had no idea it was going to be anti-Obama/anti-Hillary. I thought I was seeing a history piece about what if there was no America. This guy is literally insane and scary that there are people who believe anything with this guy's name on it (D'Souza).





*"...the reality is that the number one endeavor of the Left is to silence opposition voices, not debate them."*

And, in a related story....

"Report: Costco Is Removing Conservative Authors Bestselling Book From Its Stores Nationwide
America takes aim at the progressive ideology, which DSouza claims shapes the policies of the Obama administration.

It is the Progressive view that is taught in our schools, that is preached by Hollywood, and that shapes the policies of the Obama administration. If America is a force for inequality and injustice in the world, its power deserves to be diminished; if traditional America is based on oppression and theft, then traditional America must be reformedand the federal government can do the reforming, the books description reads."
Report: Costco Is Removing Conservative Author?s Bestselling Book From Its Stores Nationwide | TheBlaze.com



And this:


"The Washington Examiner reported June 20 that the book sold 4,915 in the first week and 5,592 in the second week but mysteriously was kept off the New York Times bestseller list, where it would have ranked No. 8 and then No. 11 on the June 29 list."
Read more at Costco removing D?Souza?s ?America? from shelves



Liberalism: prevent the truth from getting out.....at all costs!


Disgusting.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Interview with 30+ year Border Patrol Agent:

Dinesh: "How many people have you seen try to get into the United States from Mexico every day?"

Agent: "Thousands".

Dinesh: "Have you seen anyone try to go the other way and break *into* Mexico?"

Agent: "Never. Not one person."


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> More reviews:
> 
> Should be called "America: Imagine the World where Obama Sucks Less." Should have expected it coming from this director. And while I'm no fan of Obama, this movie's title is simply misleading and I don't like to sit and watch two hours of complaining.
> 
> So to be clear just because slavery wasn't invented by America it was OK? Sorry Native Americans the small pox thing was a natural disease that you just were not prepared for and Christopher Columbus was Spanish not American just saying. Oh and Mexicans, bet you would have liked it if we had just kept your whole country after our war . . . right?
> 
> This movie was a complete piece of SHIT!!!! I had no idea it was going to be anti-Obama/anti-Hillary. I thought I was seeing a history piece about what if there was no America. This guy is literally insane and scary that there are people who believe anything with this guy's name on it (D'Souza).






Rumor has it that the media is controlled by Liberals.....

....this would include large numbers of film reviewers.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> More reviews:
> 
> Should be called "America: Imagine the World where Obama Sucks Less." Should have expected it coming from this director. And while I'm no fan of Obama, this movie's title is simply misleading and I don't like to sit and watch two hours of complaining.
> 
> So to be clear just because slavery wasn't invented by America it was OK? Sorry Native Americans the small pox thing was a natural disease that you just were not prepared for and Christopher Columbus was Spanish not American just saying. Oh and Mexicans, bet you would have liked it if we had just kept your whole country after our war . . . right?
> 
> This movie was a complete piece of SHIT!!!! I had no idea it was going to be anti-Obama/anti-Hillary. I thought I was seeing a history piece about what if there was no America. This guy is literally insane and scary that there are people who believe anything with this guy's name on it (D'Souza).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that the media is controlled by Liberals.....
> 
> ....this would include large numbers of film reviewers.
Click to expand...


These quotes are from audience members not film critics


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> More reviews:
> 
> Should be called "America: Imagine the World where Obama Sucks Less." Should have expected it coming from this director. And while I'm no fan of Obama, this movie's title is simply misleading and I don't like to sit and watch two hours of complaining.
> 
> So to be clear just because slavery wasn't invented by America it was OK? Sorry Native Americans the small pox thing was a natural disease that you just were not prepared for and Christopher Columbus was Spanish not American just saying. Oh and Mexicans, bet you would have liked it if we had just kept your whole country after our war . . . right?
> 
> This movie was a complete piece of SHIT!!!! I had no idea it was going to be anti-Obama/anti-Hillary. I thought I was seeing a history piece about what if there was no America. This guy is literally insane and scary that there are people who believe anything with this guy's name on it (D'Souza).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that the media is controlled by Liberals.....
> 
> ....this would include large numbers of film reviewers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These quotes are from audience members not film critics
Click to expand...





Found where?


----------



## PoliticalChic

AquaAthena said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> More reviews:
> 
> Should be called "America: Imagine the World where Obama Sucks Less." Should have expected it coming from this director. And while I'm no fan of Obama, this movie's title is simply misleading and I don't like to sit and watch two hours of complaining.
> 
> So to be clear just because slavery wasn't invented by America it was OK? Sorry Native Americans the small pox thing was a natural disease that you just were not prepared for and Christopher Columbus was Spanish not American just saying. Oh and Mexicans, bet you would have liked it if we had just kept your whole country after our war . . . right?
> 
> This movie was a complete piece of SHIT!!!! I had no idea it was going to be anti-Obama/anti-Hillary. I thought I was seeing a history piece about what if there was no America. This guy is literally insane and scary that there are people who believe anything with this guy's name on it (D'Souza).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure no one would expect you to hold another view, rw.
Click to expand...





He obeys his master's voice.


Remember this?  I see wingy in the audience!


----------



## paperview

So when does the felon get his sentencing?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that the media is controlled by Liberals.....
> 
> ....this would include large numbers of film reviewers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These quotes are from audience members not film critics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found where?
Click to expand...


America - Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## Mad Scientist

Rightwinger, let us know when you've seen the movie so you can make an informed opinion.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> These quotes are from audience members not film critics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America - Rotten Tomatoes
Click to expand...





It seems that you missed the point.

"Found where" implies the Liberal perspective that I suggested.

Do you know how many of the opposite point of view they rejected?


Get the point now?



You Leftists are hardly the brightest in the class, are you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

paperview said:


> So when does the felon get his sentencing?






Now you just leave Obama out of this!!!


----------



## paperview

PoliticalChic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when does the felon get his sentencing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you just leave Obama out of this!!!
Click to expand...

Obama is not a convicted Felon.

The subject of your thread, Dinesh D'Souza, is.

A lying, scumbucket, jerkface too.  Not to mention a ratfuck, two-timing adulterer.


----------



## midcan5

Another wacko right winger who has broken the law and at least now admits it. And this dishonest person, along with that repressed lesbian Anne Coulter, are PC's fonts of knowledge. Sad is all one can say. How can anyone trust this person's opinion on anything? Oh, I know, when their wacky BS coincides with the reader's wacky view of the world. 

'Dinesh DSouza enters guilty plea in straw donor case' Read more: Dinesh D?Souza enters guilty plea in straw donor case - Josh Gerstein - POLITICO.com


I have quite a bit of Howard's Zinn's work and I defy anyone to show me where he slanders anyone?  Please look up slander before quoting partisan corporate hacks. Zinn by the way is as hard on democrats as on republicans. 




Mad Scientist said:


> Rightwinger, let us know when you've seen the movie so you can make an informed opinion.



If something smells bad is it necessary we confirm our nose with tasting. Dinesh is a paid corporate hack, do you guys ever wonder who and why this nonsense is provided for you partisan puppets? Control my friend, and you are well controlled. 

"The more you can increase fear of drugs and crime, welfare mothers, immigrants and aliens, the more you control all the people." Noam Chomsky


----------



## Mad Scientist

paperview said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when does the felon get his sentencing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you just leave Obama out of this!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is not a convicted Felon.
> 
> The subject of your thread, Dinesh D'Souza, is.
> 
> A lying, scumbucket, jerkface too.  Not to mention a ratfuck, two-timing adulterer.
Click to expand...

So that makes *all* the information he presented incorrect? No.

In fact, he even put his conviction in the movie! Showed himself in handcuffs! You weren't expecting *that* were you?


----------



## PoliticalChic

paperview said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when does the felon get his sentencing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you just leave Obama out of this!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is not a convicted Felon.
> 
> The subject of your thread, Dinesh D'Souza, is.
> 
> A lying, scumbucket, jerkface too.  Not to mention a ratfuck, two-timing adulterer.
Click to expand...





Silly me.

I thought that you might have acquired the intelligence necessary to prioritize, and were commenting on Obama's felonious assault on our Constitution.


I see, though, that you remain as dull-witted as ever.


----------



## WillowTree

paperview said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when does the felon get his sentencing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you just leave Obama out of this!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is not a convicted Felon.
> 
> The subject of your thread, Dinesh D'Souza, is.
> 
> A lying, scumbucket, jerkface too.  Not to mention a ratfuck, two-timing adulterer.
Click to expand...


And Obama is the worst president EVER. EVER.


----------



## WillowTree

I saw Dinesh D'souza  debate Bill Ayers on The Kelly files. A legal immigrant who truly sees the exceptional nature of America versus a terrorist who tried to destroy it. Guess who Obama hangs with?


----------



## rightwinger

WillowTree said:


> I saw Dinesh D'souza  debate Bill Ayers on The Kelly files. A legal immigrant who truly sees the exceptional nature of America versus a terrorist who tried to destroy it. Guess who Obama hangs with?



Obama hangs with Bill Ayers?


----------



## paperview

midcan5 said:


> Another wacko right winger who has broken the law and at least now admits it. And this dishonest person, along with that repressed lesbian Anne Coulter, are PC's fonts of knowledge. Sad is all one can say. How can anyone trust this person's opinion on anything? Oh, I know, when their wacky BS coincides with the reader's wacky view of the world.
> 
> 'Dinesh D&#8217;Souza enters guilty plea in straw donor case' Read more: Dinesh D?Souza enters guilty plea in straw donor case - Josh Gerstein - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> I have quite a bit of Howard's Zinn's work and I defy anyone to show me where he slanders anyone?  Please look up slander before quoting partisan corporate hacks. Zinn by the way is as hard on democrats as on republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwinger, let us know when you've seen the movie so you can make an informed opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If something smells bad is it necessary we confirm our nose with tasting. Dinesh is a paid corporate hack, do you guys ever wonder who and why this nonsense is provided for you partisan puppets? Control my friend, and you are well controlled.
> 
> "The more you can increase fear of drugs and crime, welfare mothers, immigrants and aliens, the more you control all the people." Noam Chomsky
Click to expand...

It's tribalism. 

Doesn't matter if he's a criminal or a lying, adulterous,  conspiracy-spewing radical. 

He&#8217;s an Obama critic, and that there is good enough for them.

Three cheers for their latest martyr!

It's a pretty easy gig and good money knowing how to scam a righty.  D'Souza is living proof.


----------



## ogibillm

it's nice that the right has found their michael moore. then again, i don't think moore is a criminal, is he?


----------



## paperview

Mad Scientist said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you just leave Obama out of this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not a convicted Felon.
> 
> The subject of your thread, Dinesh D'Souza, is.
> 
> A lying, scumbucket, jerkface too.  Not to mention a ratfuck, two-timing adulterer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that makes *all* the information he presented incorrect? No.
> 
> In fact, he even put his conviction in the movie! Showed himself in handcuffs! You weren't expecting *that* were you?
Click to expand...



Tell me he doesn't know his audience.

Nail that boys cross up and call his broker.  Stat!


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Dinesh D'souza  debate Bill Ayers on The Kelly files. A legal immigrant who truly sees the exceptional nature of America versus a terrorist who tried to destroy it. Guess who Obama hangs with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama hangs with Bill Ayers?
Click to expand...




If you ever get around to reading, you might take a look at 

Deconstructing Obama, by Jack Cashill
Lecture can be found at Search - C-SPAN Video Library 


He makes a powerful case that Ayers, in fact, wrote Obama's 'autobiography.'


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Dinesh D'souza  debate Bill Ayers on The Kelly files. A legal immigrant who truly sees the exceptional nature of America versus a terrorist who tried to destroy it. Guess who Obama hangs with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama hangs with Bill Ayers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever get around to reading, you might take a look at
> 
> Deconstructing Obama, by Jack Cashill
> Lecture can be found at Search - C-SPAN Video Library
> 
> 
> He makes a powerful case that Ayers, in fact, wrote Obama's 'autobiography.'
Click to expand...


Black men can't write their own autobiography


----------



## PoliticalChic

paperview said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wacko right winger who has broken the law and at least now admits it. And this dishonest person, along with that repressed lesbian Anne Coulter, are PC's fonts of knowledge. Sad is all one can say. How can anyone trust this person's opinion on anything? Oh, I know, when their wacky BS coincides with the reader's wacky view of the world.
> 
> 'Dinesh DSouza enters guilty plea in straw donor case' Read more: Dinesh D?Souza enters guilty plea in straw donor case - Josh Gerstein - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> I have quite a bit of Howard's Zinn's work and I defy anyone to show me where he slanders anyone?  Please look up slander before quoting partisan corporate hacks. Zinn by the way is as hard on democrats as on republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwinger, let us know when you've seen the movie so you can make an informed opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If something smells bad is it necessary we confirm our nose with tasting. Dinesh is a paid corporate hack, do you guys ever wonder who and why this nonsense is provided for you partisan puppets? Control my friend, and you are well controlled.
> 
> "The more you can increase fear of drugs and crime, welfare mothers, immigrants and aliens, the more you control all the people." Noam Chomsky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's tribalism.
> 
> Doesn't matter if he's a criminal or a lying, adulterous,  conspiracy-spewing radical.
> 
> Hes an Obama critic, and that there is good enough for them.
> 
> Three cheers for their latest martyr!
> 
> It's a pretty easy gig and good money knowing how to scam a righty.  D'Souza is living proof.
Click to expand...





Are you serious or seriously insane?


Did you vote for a rapist who lost his law license for perjury?

Did you vote for a killer of a young women, and who aimed at supporting the Soviet Union against the President of the United States?

Did you support creating a special class of Americans based on skin color?

And vote, twice, for one who disgraces the Constitution and studied at the feet of a pastor who proclaims "God damn America"?



Insane by definition.


----------



## Bloodrock44

CinemaScope polls movie viewers as they leave the theater. In the last 29 years only 52 movies have been given an A+ rating. America is the latest A+.


----------



## paperview

PoliticalChic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wacko right winger who has broken the law and at least now admits it. And this dishonest person, along with that repressed lesbian Anne Coulter, are PC's fonts of knowledge. Sad is all one can say. How can anyone trust this person's opinion on anything? Oh, I know, when their wacky BS coincides with the reader's wacky view of the world.
> 
> 'Dinesh DSouza enters guilty plea in straw donor case' Read more: Dinesh D?Souza enters guilty plea in straw donor case - Josh Gerstein - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> I have quite a bit of Howard's Zinn's work and I defy anyone to show me where he slanders anyone?  Please look up slander before quoting partisan corporate hacks. Zinn by the way is as hard on democrats as on republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If something smells bad is it necessary we confirm our nose with tasting. Dinesh is a paid corporate hack, do you guys ever wonder who and why this nonsense is provided for you partisan puppets? Control my friend, and you are well controlled.
> 
> "The more you can increase fear of drugs and crime, welfare mothers, immigrants and aliens, the more you control all the people." Noam Chomsky
> 
> 
> 
> It's tribalism.
> 
> Doesn't matter if he's a criminal or a lying, adulterous,  conspiracy-spewing radical.
> 
> Hes an Obama critic, and that there is good enough for them.
> 
> Three cheers for their latest martyr!
> 
> It's a pretty easy gig and good money knowing how to scam a righty.  D'Souza is living proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious or seriously insane?
> 
> 
> Did you vote for a rapist who lost his law license for perjury?
> 
> Did you vote for a killer of a young women, and who aimed at supporting the Soviet Union against the President of the United States?
> 
> Did you support creating a special class of Americans based on skin color?
> 
> And vote, twice, for one who disgraces the Constitution and studied at the feet of a pastor who proclaims "God damn America"?
> 
> 
> 
> *Insane by definition*.
Click to expand...


^ You have to be.   Jesus Christ.  Look at that deranged rant.


----------



## paperview

Bloodrock44 said:


> CinemaScope polls movie viewers as they leave the theater. In the last 29 years only 52 movies have been given an A+ rating. America is the latest A+.


1.  No. "CinemaScope" doesn't. That's the name for an anamorphic lens.

2. You just read a World Nut Daily story (try not to laugh too much, audience lol) -- written by whackadoodle racistbirther  Jerome Corsi (more lolz) --

and what you saw was this:

"*CinemaScore,* a movie rating system known  for predicting the commercial success of feature films, has just given  Dinesh DSouzas America an A+

Ayi yi.

You wingers are so fucked in the head -- you can't even read.

cripes.

Even one of  the first comments on WND is panning Corsi (ya, go figger THAT!)

"can find NO corroboration for this story. I even went to the  Cinemascore website and America isn't listed. Please tell me this wasn't  made up by someone on the Left to foil the Right and make them look  like fools, once again."



I will say one thing:  Entertainment here abounds!


----------



## HelenaHandbag

Looks like the Sacramento Bee is in on the VRWC! 



> Another surprise came in the form of a report from CinemaScore, the industry tracking service that grades viewer attitudes about movies they've just seen. America scored an unusual A+ with a 97 rating from filmgoers joining an elite group of 52 films which have included "Titanic," "Driving Miss Daisy," and "The King's Speech." The score contrasted sharply with unprecedented attacks on the film from critics including one review which labeled America the worst film in history and another which called for a boycott of the film.



Read more here: D'Souza's America Soars With 60% Fourth Of July Spike And #9 Per Screen Average In Solid $4 Million Debut - PR Newswire - The Sacramento Bee


----------



## Mad Scientist

Cinema Scope or Cinema Score?

If talked about say, Hellery Clintoon you couldn't guess?


----------



## PoliticalChic

paperview said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tribalism.
> 
> Doesn't matter if he's a criminal or a lying, adulterous,  conspiracy-spewing radical.
> 
> Hes an Obama critic, and that there is good enough for them.
> 
> Three cheers for their latest martyr!
> 
> It's a pretty easy gig and good money knowing how to scam a righty.  D'Souza is living proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious or seriously insane?
> 
> 
> Did you vote for a rapist who lost his law license for perjury?
> 
> Did you vote for a killer of a young women, and who aimed at supporting the Soviet Union against the President of the United States?
> 
> Did you support creating a special class of Americans based on skin color?
> 
> And vote, twice, for one who disgraces the Constitution and studied at the feet of a pastor who proclaims "God damn America"?
> 
> 
> 
> *Insane by definition*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ You have to be.   Jesus Christ.  Look at that deranged rant.
Click to expand...








I take it that is a "yes" to all four queries.....

...proving that my conclusion about your mental stability is apt.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama hangs with Bill Ayers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever get around to reading, you might take a look at
> 
> Deconstructing Obama, by Jack Cashill
> Lecture can be found at Search - C-SPAN Video Library
> 
> 
> He makes a powerful case that Ayers, in fact, wrote Obama's 'autobiography.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black men can't write their own autobiography
Click to expand...




Why didnt Ernest Shackleton leave you at the Pole, as the crew suggested???


----------



## paperview

HelenaHandbag said:


> Looks like the Sacramento Bee is in on the VRWC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another surprise came in the form of a report from CinemaScore, the industry tracking service that grades viewer attitudes about movies they've just seen. America scored an unusual A+ with a 97 rating from filmgoers joining an elite group of 52 films which have included "Titanic," "Driving Miss Daisy," and "The King's Speech." The score contrasted sharply with unprecedented attacks on the film from critics including one review which labeled America the worst film in history and another which called for a boycott of the film.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more here: D'Souza's America Soars With 60% Fourth Of July Spike And #9 Per Screen Average In Solid $4 Million Debut - PR Newswire - The Sacramento Bee
Click to expand...

LOL.

That is a  Press Release...By D'Souza!  Not the Sacramento Bee.

More chuckles!  Really.  Keep the entertainment coming.


----------



## HelenaHandbag

paperview said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Sacramento Bee is in on the VRWC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another surprise came in the form of a report from CinemaScore, the industry tracking service that grades viewer attitudes about movies they've just seen. America scored an unusual A+ with a 97 rating from filmgoers joining an elite group of 52 films which have included "Titanic," "Driving Miss Daisy," and "The King's Speech." The score contrasted sharply with unprecedented attacks on the film from critics including one review which labeled America the worst film in history and another which called for a boycott of the film.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more here: D'Souza's America Soars With 60% Fourth Of July Spike And #9 Per Screen Average In Solid $4 Million Debut - PR Newswire - The Sacramento Bee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.
> 
> That is a  Press Release...By D'Souza!  Not the Sacramento Bee.
> 
> More chuckles!  Really.  Keep the entertainment coming.
Click to expand...


Hot July 4 Clip: Dinesh D'Souza Docu 'America' On Abraham Lincoln - Deadline.com


----------



## paperview

And they try...

and they 

try...

It's so impressive, you can't even find it on 

Cinemascore

anymore.

Oh well.

Tsk.

<Tiny violins.>


----------



## PoliticalChic

paperview said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Sacramento Bee is in on the VRWC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another surprise came in the form of a report from CinemaScore, the industry tracking service that grades viewer attitudes about movies they've just seen. America scored an unusual A+ with a 97 rating from filmgoers joining an elite group of 52 films which have included "Titanic," "Driving Miss Daisy," and "The King's Speech." The score contrasted sharply with unprecedented attacks on the film from critics including one review which labeled America the worst film in history and another which called for a boycott of the film.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more here: D'Souza's America Soars With 60% Fourth Of July Spike And #9 Per Screen Average In Solid $4 Million Debut - PR Newswire - The Sacramento Bee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.
> 
> That is a  Press Release...By D'Souza!  Not the Sacramento Bee.
> 
> More chuckles!  Really.  Keep the entertainment coming.
Click to expand...





Gee....I was hoping that you came back to answer those four questions......


----------



## PoliticalChic

HelenaHandbag said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Sacramento Bee is in on the VRWC!
> 
> Read more here: D'Souza's America Soars With 60% Fourth Of July Spike And #9 Per Screen Average In Solid $4 Million Debut - PR Newswire - The Sacramento Bee
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> That is a  Press Release...By D'Souza!  Not the Sacramento Bee.
> 
> More chuckles!  Really.  Keep the entertainment coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hot July 4 Clip: Dinesh D'Souza Docu 'America' On Abraham Lincoln - Deadline.com
Click to expand...





From that link:

"Sources tell me the Lionsgate distributed docu, which got an impressive A+ CinemaScore result, is doing brisk business in Southern California, the Inland Empire, Florida, Arizona and Texas."


Love seeing the Liberals gnashing their teeth and seething......


----------



## paperview

PoliticalChic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Sacramento Bee is in on the VRWC!
> 
> Read more here: D'Souza's America Soars With 60% Fourth Of July Spike And #9 Per Screen Average In Solid $4 Million Debut - PR Newswire - The Sacramento Bee
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> That is a  Press Release...By D'Souza!  Not the Sacramento Bee.
> 
> More chuckles!  Really.  Keep the entertainment coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee....I was hoping that you came back to answer those four questions......
Click to expand...

I don't entertain the mad rantings of lunatics.

Try someone else, sugartits.


----------



## pismoe

---   [ame]http://www.amazon.com/America-Imagine-World-without-Her/dp/162157203X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1404867163&sr=1-1&keywords=dinesh+d%27souza+america[/ame]   ---   think this is good news for the BOOK .    I'm going to see the movies this weekend if I can .


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> More reviews:
> 
> Should be called "America: Imagine the World where Obama Sucks Less." Should have expected it coming from this director. And while I'm no fan of Obama, this movie's title is simply misleading and I don't like to sit and watch two hours of complaining.
> 
> So to be clear just because slavery wasn't invented by America it was OK? Sorry Native Americans the small pox thing was a natural disease that you just were not prepared for and Christopher Columbus was Spanish not American just saying. Oh and Mexicans, bet you would have liked it if we had just kept your whole country after our war . . . right?
> 
> This movie was a complete piece of SHIT!!!! I had no idea it was going to be anti-Obama/anti-Hillary. I thought I was seeing a history piece about what if there was no America. This guy is literally insane and scary that there are people who believe anything with this guy's name on it (D'Souza).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rumor has it* that the media is controlled by Liberals.....
> 
> ....this would include large numbers of film reviewers.
Click to expand...


----------



## edthecynic

rightwinger said:


> More reviews:
> 
> Should be called "America: Imagine the World where Obama Sucks Less." Should have expected it coming from this director. And while I'm no fan of Obama, this movie's title is simply misleading and I don't like to sit and watch two hours of complaining.
> 
> So to be clear just because slavery wasn't invented by America it was OK? Sorry Native Americans the small pox thing was a natural disease that you just were not prepared for and Christopher Columbus was Spanish not American just saying. Oh and Mexicans, bet you would have liked it if we had just kept your whole country after our war . . . right?
> 
> This movie was a complete piece of SHIT!!!! I had no idea it was going to be anti-Obama/anti-Hillary. I thought I was seeing a history piece about what if there was no America. This guy is literally insane and scary that there are people who believe anything with *this guy's name on it (D'Souza)*.



Unfortunately others are being tarred who have similar sounding names.


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> Funny how rightwing sheeple flock to ratings sites to flood the reviews
> 
> Hillary's book must get 1 star
> Dinesh DSouzas "America" must get 5 stars
> Sarah Palin must get 5 stars
> 
> Somehow, they think trashing a rating site validates their political view
> 
> PC will even start a thread on it



She is sooooooooooo predictable.

You could set your watch by her rw hacktivism. I'll save my $12 until a REAL movie comes out thank you very much.


----------



## HelenaHandbag

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> More reviews:
> 
> Should be called "America: Imagine the World where Obama Sucks Less." Should have expected it coming from this director. And while I'm no fan of Obama, this movie's title is simply misleading and I don't like to sit and watch two hours of complaining.
> 
> So to be clear just because slavery wasn't invented by America it was OK? Sorry Native Americans the small pox thing was a natural disease that you just were not prepared for and Christopher Columbus was Spanish not American just saying. Oh and Mexicans, bet you would have liked it if we had just kept your whole country after our war . . . right?
> 
> This movie was a complete piece of SHIT!!!! I had no idea it was going to be anti-Obama/anti-Hillary. I thought I was seeing a history piece about what if there was no America. This guy is literally insane and scary that there are people who believe anything with this guy's name on it (D'Souza).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rumor has it* that the media is controlled by Liberals.....
> 
> ....this would include large numbers of film reviewers.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The first step to recovery is admitting you have the problem.


----------



## Ringel05

It bears repeating:
 Dinesh DSouza, the rightwing's Michael Moore.......


----------



## 007

Mad Scientist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> "America" is like the cinematic equivalent of one of those forwarded e-mails of mostly discredited "facts" that you receive from an uncle and at least those sometimes include family photos or a meat loaf recipe that can be of some value.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he actually talked with the people involved.
> 
> Listen I know you gotta' destroy the truth because you're a Liberal, I mean that's what you do. And if you can't destroy the truth you try to shame people.
> 
> That was actually brought up in the movie. Not YOU, the tactic of "shaming".
Click to expand...


He's also admitted on MULTIPLE occasions that he is PAID TO BE HERE and post his diatribe and propaganda.

His comments are no more objective than the man in the moon's. He's a PAID HACK and a SHILL.


----------



## NLT

paperview said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when does the felon get his sentencing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you just leave Obama out of this!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is not a convicted Felon.
> 
> The subject of your thread, Dinesh D'Souza, is.
> 
> A lying, scumbucket, jerkface too.  *Not to mention a ratfuck, two-timing adulterer.*
Click to expand...



Kinda like Bill Clinton.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NLT said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you just leave Obama out of this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not a convicted Felon.
> 
> The subject of your thread, Dinesh D'Souza, is.
> 
> A lying, scumbucket, jerkface too.  *Not to mention a ratfuck, two-timing adulterer.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like Bill Clinton.
Click to expand...




Except that the rapist Clinton managed to lower the morals and the conversation of an entire nation....single handedly.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Right-wingers assessment seems pretty compelling. 

Why are some of you guys so invested in it being a good movie? I haven't seen it, sounds kind of like a propaganda piece, though.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

PoliticalChic said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not a convicted Felon.
> 
> The subject of your thread, Dinesh D'Souza, is.
> 
> A lying, scumbucket, jerkface too.  *Not to mention a ratfuck, two-timing adulterer.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like Bill Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that the rapist Clinton managed to lower the morals and the conversation of an entire nation....single handedly.
Click to expand...


The ENTIRE nation? Even you?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mad_Cabbie said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Kinda like Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that the rapist Clinton managed to lower the morals and the conversation of an entire nation....single handedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ENTIRE nation? Even you?
Click to expand...





Pretty vapid defense of the rapist.

Good to see you working to ability.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Right-wingers assessment seems pretty compelling.
> 
> Why are some of you guys so invested in it being a good movie? I haven't seen it, sounds kind of like a propaganda piece, though.






"I haven't seen it...."


So....what's stopping you?

Oh...you might lose your Liberal creds, and have to stand on your own four paws....er, two feet.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

PoliticalChic said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that the rapist Clinton managed to lower the morals and the conversation of an entire nation....single handedly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ENTIRE nation? Even you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty vapid defense of the rapist.
> 
> Good to see you working to ability.
Click to expand...


]]shakes head[[

I defended a rapist??? How did I defend a rapist? All I did was ask a question?

You didn't answer the question - How did Slick Willie getting a hummer, lower your morals?


????


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

PoliticalChic said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right-wingers assessment seems pretty compelling.
> 
> Why are some of you guys so invested in it being a good movie? I haven't seen it, sounds kind of like a propaganda piece, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I haven't seen it...."
> 
> 
> So....what's stopping you?
> 
> Oh...you might lose your Liberal creds, and have to stand on your own four paws....er, two feet.
Click to expand...


If I had time to go to the movies I would pick a movie that I might actually enjoy (zombie flick, etc.) not one that would put me to sleep.


----------



## ogibillm

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Right-wingers assessment seems pretty compelling.
> 
> Why are some of you guys so invested in it being a good movie? I haven't seen it, sounds kind of like a propaganda piece, though.



they're the same people that desperately wanted "an american carol" and "atlas shrugged" to be box office successes - and while in the theaters told us they were.


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> More reviews:
> 
> Should be called "America: Imagine the World where Obama Sucks Less." Should have expected it coming from this director. And while I'm no fan of Obama, this movie's title is simply misleading and I don't like to sit and watch two hours of complaining.
> 
> So to be clear just because slavery wasn't invented by America it was OK? Sorry Native Americans the small pox thing was a natural disease that you just were not prepared for and Christopher Columbus was Spanish not American just saying. Oh and Mexicans, bet you would have liked it if we had just kept your whole country after our war . . . right?
> 
> This movie was a complete piece of SHIT!!!! I had no idea it was going to be anti-Obama/anti-Hillary. I thought I was seeing a history piece about what if there was no America. This guy is literally insane and scary that there are people who believe anything with this guy's name on it (D'Souza).


its basically red meat for ODS sufferers. D-inesh is laughing his way to the bank .....errr..... prison that is.


paperview said:


> So when does the felon get his sentencing?


September 


paperview said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when does the felon get his sentencing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you just leave Obama out of this!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is not a convicted Felon.
> 
> The subject of your thread, Dinesh D'Souza, is.
> 
> A lying, scumbucket, jerkface too.  Not to mention a ratfuck, two-timing adulterer.
Click to expand...


yet the Right here refuse to look past the veneer. 

BTW- he will be sentenced in September, for his felony conviction, last I heard


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> More reviews:
> 
> Should be called "America: Imagine the World where Obama Sucks Less." Should have expected it coming from this director. And while I'm no fan of Obama, this movie's title is simply misleading and I don't like to sit and watch two hours of complaining.
> 
> So to be clear just because slavery wasn't invented by America it was OK? Sorry Native Americans the small pox thing was a natural disease that you just were not prepared for and Christopher Columbus was Spanish not American just saying. Oh and Mexicans, bet you would have liked it if we had just kept your whole country after our war . . . right?
> 
> This movie was a complete piece of SHIT!!!! I had no idea it was going to be anti-Obama/anti-Hillary. I thought I was seeing a history piece about what if there was no America. This guy is literally insane and scary that there are people who believe anything with this guy's name on it (D'Souza).
> 
> 
> 
> its basically red meat for ODS sufferers. D-inesh is laughing his way to the bank .....errr..... prison that is.
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when does the felon get his sentencing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> September
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you just leave Obama out of this!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is not a convicted Felon.
> 
> The subject of your thread, Dinesh D'Souza, is.
> 
> A lying, scumbucket, jerkface too.  Not to mention a ratfuck, two-timing adulterer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet the Right here refuse to look past the veneer.
> 
> BTW- he will be sentenced in September, for his felony conviction, last I heard
Click to expand...





"yet the Right here refuse to look past the veneer."


I know you aren't such a refusenik....

...you're going to see the film,.....right?


I, for one, can't wait to hear the intelligent critique from a Leftie who has actually experience the subject, rather than taken the word of some uber-liberal mentor.


----------



## MarcATL

paperview said:


> So when does the felon get his sentencing?


That's the $1000 question I'd like to know the answer to.


----------



## MarcATL

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Right-wingers assessment seems pretty compelling.
> 
> *Why are some of you guys so invested in it being a good movie? I haven't seen it, sounds kind of like a propaganda piece, though.*


That's the $1,000,000 question I'd like to know the answer to.


----------



## Dot Com

it'll be a "good" movie to the same people who thought Atlas Shrugged was a "good" book


> Ayn Rand - RationalWiki
> This is not a novel to be tossed aside lightly. It should be thrown with great force.
> &#8212;Dorothy Parker


----------



## Mad Scientist

Mad_Cabbie said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right-wingers assessment seems pretty compelling.
> 
> Why are some of you guys so invested in it being a good movie? I haven't seen it, sounds kind of like a propaganda piece, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I haven't seen it...."
> 
> 
> So....what's stopping you?
> 
> Oh...you might lose your Liberal creds, and have to stand on your own four paws....er, two feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I had time to go to the movies I would pick a movie that I might actually enjoy (zombie flick, etc.) not one that would put me to sleep.
Click to expand...

It won't put you to sleep and it's a very professionally done movie. I know you won't regret going.

You don't want to be "put to sleep" but you'd be ok with "zombies"? Interesting.


----------



## MarcATL

Dot Com said:


> it'll be a "good" movie to the same people who thought Atlas Shrugged was a "good" book
> 
> 
> 
> Ayn Rand - RationalWiki
> This is not a novel to be tossed aside lightly. It should be thrown with great force.
> Dorothy Parker
Click to expand...

That's pretty telling.

In their minds it's even better than the Ayn Rand pablum, because it constantly eviscerates and bashes Obama from beginning to end. It's an Obama hate-fest of a movie, so clearly the wing-nuts lap it up.

It's not just preaching to the choir, but to the inner choir. 

These folks have been invested in Obama's failure from November 2008, so whatever it takes for them to make it a reality that is what they'll do, that's where their energies lie.

In this case, it's to prop-up a bogus documentary.

I wish them all the luck....they'll need it.

And no, Dinesh, "The Felon", D'Souza, is no Michael Moore, that's a  HUGE insult not only to Moore, but the documentary industry itself. I scoff at that idea!


----------



## Dot Com

MarcATL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> it'll be a "good" movie to the same people who thought Atlas Shrugged was a "good" book
> 
> 
> 
> Ayn Rand - RationalWiki
> This is not a novel to be tossed aside lightly. It should be thrown with great force.
> Dorothy Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty telling.
> 
> In their minds it's even better than the Ayn Rand pablum, because it constantly eviscerates and bashes Obama from beginning to end. It's an Obama hate-fest of a movie, so clearly the wing-nuts lap it up.
> 
> It's not just preaching to the choir, but to the inner choir.
> 
> These folks have been invested in Obama's failure from November 2008, so whatever it takes for them to make it a reality that is what they'll do, that's where their energies lie.
> 
> In this case, it's to prop-up a bogus documentary.
> 
> I wish them all the luck....they'll need it.
> 
> And no, Dinesh, "The Felon", D'Souza, is no Michael Moore, that's a  HUGE insult not only to Moore, but the documentary industry itself. I scoff at that idea!
Click to expand...


He'll find out who his real fans are on visiting day if any of them bother to show up.


----------



## MarcATL

Me personally...?

I can't WAIT to see this two-bit FELON carted off to prison in handcuffs.

It will be good riddance to bad rubbish!


----------



## Mad Scientist

MarcATL said:


> Me personally...?
> 
> I can't WAIT to see this two-bit FELON carted off to prison in handcuffs.
> 
> It will be good riddance to bad rubbish!


So him going to prison changes the facts presented in the movie?


----------



## MarcATL

Mad Scientist said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me personally...?
> 
> I can't WAIT to see this two-bit FELON carted off to prison in handcuffs.
> 
> It will be good riddance to bad rubbish!
> 
> 
> 
> So him going to prison changes the facts presented in the movie?
Click to expand...

What facts?

The felon is a PROVEN RW shill that spews non-stop RW propaganda.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Mad Scientist said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I haven't seen it...."
> 
> 
> So....what's stopping you?
> 
> Oh...you might lose your Liberal creds, and have to stand on your own four paws....er, two feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had time to go to the movies I would pick a movie that I might actually enjoy (zombie flick, etc.) not one that would put me to sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't put you to sleep and it's a very professionally done movie. I know you won't regret going.
> 
> You don't want to be "put to sleep" but you'd be ok with "zombies"? Interesting.
Click to expand...


I never said that I "would hate it" only that I would not chose this one to spend my money on. 

Truthfully, I do not know if the movie is good or not, I NEVER saw it.

I loved JFK and I do not believe in the conspiracy AT ALL.


----------



## Dot Com

MarcATL said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me personally...?
> 
> I can't WAIT to see this two-bit FELON carted off to prison in handcuffs.
> 
> It will be good riddance to bad rubbish!
> 
> 
> 
> So him going to prison changes the facts presented in the movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts?
> 
> The felon is a PROVEN RW shill that spews non-stop RW propaganda.
Click to expand...


lol

Can you imagine a theatre chock full o' ODS sufferers, like PoliChic, drooling  whilst waiting for the *cough* "movie" to start?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Mad Scientist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...this is the biggest swing I've seen since "Atlas Shrugged"
> 
> Critics give it 17%
> Audience  91%
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: Critics don't like it but the people who actually saw it *did* like it.
Click to expand...


Yes. Entirely predictable. The people who saw this movie like many very lame things. 

The recipe for D'souza:

Pay attention to what idiots have been told and have been believing for the past decade. 

Put same in movie...anticipating that idiots will watch it and exclaim "That's just what I have been thinking for years!!!"

Watch.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Bloodrock44 said:


> CinemaScope polls movie viewers as they leave the theater. In the last 29 years only 52 movies have been given an A+ rating. America is the latest A+.



That is a useless statistic in regards to this film. You know that. Why post it?


----------



## PoliticalChic

LoneLaugher said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CinemaScope polls movie viewers as they leave the theater. In the last 29 years only 52 movies have been given an A+ rating. America is the latest A+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a useless statistic in regards to this film. You know that. Why post it?
Click to expand...




Are there any other films that you haven't seen, but feel insightful enough to critique?


----------



## Mad Scientist

LoneLaugher said:


> The recipe for D'souza:
> 
> Pay attention to what idiots have been told and have been believing for the past decade.
> 
> Put same in movie...anticipating that idiots will watch it and exclaim "That's just what I have been thinking for years!!!"
> 
> Watch.


That's *exactly opposite* of how the movie actually was.


----------



## rightwinger

Dinesh D'Souza's Doc 'America' Can't Match Box-Office Lightning of His '2016: Obama's America' - TheWrap

The most recent film opened in 1,105 theaters nationwide to $2.7 million from Friday-Sunday and *roughly $4 million over the five-day July 4 holiday weekend*. That's well under the stunning $6.5 million debut of the first film, which came out in late August of 2012 and went on to become a hit, running up $33 million in domestic grosses. That's the second most a political documentary has ever made, behind only *Michael Moore's &#8220;Farenheit 9/11,&#8221; which took in $119 million in 2004*.


D'Souza $4 Million
Michael Moore  $119 Million

Ouch!


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Dinesh D'Souza's Doc 'America' Can't Match Box-Office Lightning of His '2016: Obama's America' - TheWrap
> 
> The most recent film opened in 1,105 theaters nationwide to $2.7 million from Friday-Sunday and *roughly $4 million over the five-day July 4 holiday weekend*. That's well under the stunning $6.5 million debut of the first film, which came out in late August of 2012 and went on to become a hit, running up $33 million in domestic grosses. That's the second most a political documentary has ever made, behind only *Michael Moore's Farenheit 9/11, which took in $119 million in 2004*.
> 
> 
> D'Souza $4 Million
> Michael Moore  $119 Million
> 
> Ouch!






Did you fail 1st grade math?

How many times?


You just said that the $4 million was over five days....

...$119 was for a year.


If he earns the same every five days, that would be $292 million.



I'd say 'come back in a year'.....but at your age, you probably don't even buy green bananas.




Did you say "ouch"?
What happened....you've fallen and you can't get up?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinesh D'Souza's Doc 'America' Can't Match Box-Office Lightning of His '2016: Obama's America' - TheWrap
> 
> The most recent film opened in 1,105 theaters nationwide to $2.7 million from Friday-Sunday and *roughly $4 million over the five-day July 4 holiday weekend*. That's well under the stunning $6.5 million debut of the first film, which came out in late August of 2012 and went on to become a hit, running up $33 million in domestic grosses. That's the second most a political documentary has ever made, behind only *Michael Moore's Farenheit 9/11, which took in $119 million in 2004*.
> 
> 
> D'Souza $4 Million
> Michael Moore  $119 Million
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fail 1st grade math?
> 
> How many times?
> 
> 
> You just said that the $4 million was over five days....
> 
> ...$119 was for a year.
> 
> 
> If he earns the same every five days, that would be $292 million.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say 'come back in a year'.....but at your age, you probably don't even buy green bananas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say "ouch"?
> What happened....you've fallen and you can't get up?
Click to expand...


Rightwing Satan Michael Moore draws $119 million
Current Rightwing posterboy D'Souza a measly $4 million

Shows the power of conservatism

"America" will be out of the theaters in two weeks. He going to pull $115 million in two weeks?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinesh D'Souza's Doc 'America' Can't Match Box-Office Lightning of His '2016: Obama's America' - TheWrap
> 
> The most recent film opened in 1,105 theaters nationwide to $2.7 million from Friday-Sunday and *roughly $4 million over the five-day July 4 holiday weekend*. That's well under the stunning $6.5 million debut of the first film, which came out in late August of 2012 and went on to become a hit, running up $33 million in domestic grosses. That's the second most a political documentary has ever made, behind only *Michael Moore's Farenheit 9/11, which took in $119 million in 2004*.
> 
> 
> D'Souza $4 Million
> Michael Moore  $119 Million
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fail 1st grade math?
> 
> How many times?
> 
> 
> You just said that the $4 million was over five days....
> 
> ...$119 was for a year.
> 
> 
> If he earns the same every five days, that would be $292 million.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say 'come back in a year'.....but at your age, you probably don't even buy green bananas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say "ouch"?
> What happened....you've fallen and you can't get up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing Satan Michael Moore draws $119 million
> Current Rightwing posterboy D'Souza a measly $4 million
> 
> Shows the power of conservatism
> 
> "America" will be out of the theaters in two weeks. He going to pull $115 million in two weeks?
Click to expand...





So.....you'll still be around in two weeks?

That's fourteen days.....and judging by your greenish pallor.....



Now back to your mathematics limitations.....you said the $119 million was accrued in a year....

A year is 52 weeks.....not two.



Considering all that you've forgotten, the Three Wise Men helping you with your homework was a waste of time.


----------



## Mad Scientist

So a lack of sales indicates poor quality?

Thelonious Monk had poor sales too. Must be his music sucked!


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fail 1st grade math?
> 
> How many times?
> 
> 
> You just said that the $4 million was over five days....
> 
> ...$119 was for a year.
> 
> 
> If he earns the same every five days, that would be $292 million.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say 'come back in a year'.....but at your age, you probably don't even buy green bananas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say "ouch"?
> What happened....you've fallen and you can't get up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwing Satan Michael Moore draws $119 million
> Current Rightwing posterboy D'Souza a measly $4 million
> 
> Shows the power of conservatism
> 
> "America" will be out of the theaters in two weeks. He going to pull $115 million in two weeks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....you'll still be around in two weeks?
> 
> That's fourteen days.....and judging by your greenish pallor.....
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to your mathematics limitations.....you said the $119 million was accrued in a year....
> 
> A year is 52 weeks.....not two.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering all that you've forgotten, the Three Wise Men helping you with your homework was a waste of time.
Click to expand...


Zero screens equal zero box office no matter how long you measure


----------



## paperview

And That poor, poor cinemascore.

Nowhere to be seen on the actual...

http://www.cinemascore.com/

)(

Must be that _invisible hand _at work --

or will D'Sleeza say that, too was a con-spear-O-see?


----------



## MarcATL

Mad Scientist said:


> So a lack of sales indicates poor quality?
> 
> Thelonious Monk had poor sales too. Must be his music sucked!


Isnt the the concept of the RWers who work at and/or support the FOXNEWS incessantly?

That ratings = good quality and non-ratings = bad quality?

You mean ratings have NOTHING to do with it?!?!?


----------



## rightwinger

paperview said:


> And That poor, poor cinemascore.
> 
> Nowhere to be seen on the actual...
> 
> Cinemascore
> 
> )(
> 
> Must be that _invisible hand _at work --
> 
> or will D'Sleeza say that, too was a con-spear-O-see?



I wouldn't trust that score, you know how liberals cook the books


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> And That poor, poor cinemascore.
> 
> Nowhere to be seen on the actual...
> 
> Cinemascore
> 
> )(
> 
> Must be that _invisible hand _at work --
> 
> or will D'Sleeza say that, too was a con-spear-O-see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't trust that score, you know how liberals cook the books
Click to expand...




Speaking of scores, wingy.....I hope you get to see the one I'm putting up on Richard Strauss......

You're gonna love it.


----------



## Mad Scientist

MarcATL said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a lack of sales indicates poor quality?
> 
> Thelonious Monk had poor sales too. Must be his music sucked!
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt the the concept of the RWers who work at and/or support the FOXNEWS incessantly?
> 
> That ratings = good quality and non-ratings = bad quality?
> 
> You mean ratings have NOTHING to do with it?!?!?
Click to expand...

A swing and a miss!

I don't have Cable TV.


----------



## rightwinger

D'Souza has figured out that putting out Obama sucks and Hillary sucks too propaganda will feed the far right masses
Regardless, it is still a relatively small market for a niche film

To Conservatives it is .....See? We can make movies too


----------



## rightwinger

Box Office: 'Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes' Grosses $73M Weekend - Forbes

_Of note, Dinesh D&#8217;souza&#8217;s America dropped just 11% in its second weekend, bringing in $2.4m and bringing its cume to $8.267m. It&#8217;s not going to challenge Michael Moore&#8217;s Fahrenheit 9/11 ($119m), but getting over/under D&#8217;souza&#8217;s 2016: Obama&#8217;s America ($33m) isn&#8217;t out of the question_

Damn...$8 million bucks from soaking every conservative you can get. How embarassing that fat old Michael Moore can sell $119 million and conservative struggle to break double figures


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> Box Office: 'Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes' Grosses $73M Weekend - Forbes
> 
> _Of note, Dinesh D&#8217;souza&#8217;s America dropped just 11% in its second weekend, bringing in $2.4m and bringing its cume to $8.267m. It&#8217;s not going to challenge Michael Moore&#8217;s Fahrenheit 9/11 ($119m), but getting over/under D&#8217;souza&#8217;s 2016: Obama&#8217;s America ($33m) isn&#8217;t out of the question_
> 
> Damn...$8 million bucks from soaking every conservative you can get. How embarassing that fat old Michael Moore can sell $119 million and conservative struggle to break double figures



Looks like its not even going to be a wash at the rate its going. Investors (Koch Industries?  ) won't get a $.10 back from their investment. 

Poor, poor, [MENTION=29492]PoliChic[/MENTION] and her fluffing of rw propaganda *cough* "films"  









;-)


----------



## longknife

rightwinger said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...this is the biggest swing I've seen since "Atlas Shrugged"
> 
> Critics give it 17%
> Audience  91%
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: Critics don't like it but the people who actually saw it *did* like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read some of the audience reviews. Not many provide any details to indicate they actually saw the movie
> 
> The critics are quite clear that they saw it
> 
> You could bother debating D'Souza on history and semantics and rudimentary logic, but chances are you'd end up feeling like Meathead arguing with Archie Bunker.
> 
> Hilariously, just minutes after reducing Occupy Wall Street to an assault on small hamburger shops, D'Souza attacks insurance companies and Wall Street executives as fellow travelers in Obamacare, this country's one unpardonable
> 
> D'Souza has a gift for stating his opponent's position without actually addressing it.
> 
> D'Souza asks softball questions of those he agrees with ("What is your American dream?" he asks U.S. Sen. Ted Cruz) and leading questions of others, and his narration is peppered with generalities, platitudes and truisms.
> 
> Beholden to the same plethora of taboos, half-truths, and outright lies traded en masse by mainstream conservatism for the last seven years.
> 
> "America" is like the cinematic equivalent of one of those forwarded e-mails of mostly discredited "facts" that you receive from an uncle and at least those sometimes include family photos or a meat loaf recipe that can be of some value.
Click to expand...


Did you get all that from Daily Kos or a similar site?


----------



## rightwinger

longknife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: Critics don't like it but the people who actually saw it *did* like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read some of the audience reviews. Not many provide any details to indicate they actually saw the movie
> 
> The critics are quite clear that they saw it
> 
> You could bother debating D'Souza on history and semantics and rudimentary logic, but chances are you'd end up feeling like Meathead arguing with Archie Bunker.
> 
> Hilariously, just minutes after reducing Occupy Wall Street to an assault on small hamburger shops, D'Souza attacks insurance companies and Wall Street executives as fellow travelers in Obamacare, this country's one unpardonable
> 
> D'Souza has a gift for stating his opponent's position without actually addressing it.
> 
> D'Souza asks softball questions of those he agrees with ("What is your American dream?" he asks U.S. Sen. Ted Cruz) and leading questions of others, and his narration is peppered with generalities, platitudes and truisms.
> 
> Beholden to the same plethora of taboos, half-truths, and outright lies traded en masse by mainstream conservatism for the last seven years.
> 
> "America" is like the cinematic equivalent of one of those forwarded e-mails of mostly discredited "facts" that you receive from an uncle and at least those sometimes include family photos or a meat loaf recipe that can be of some value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you get all that from Daily Kos or a similar site?
Click to expand...


Rotten Tomatoes

Ever hear of it?


----------



## rightwinger

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Box Office: 'Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes' Grosses $73M Weekend - Forbes
> 
> _Of note, Dinesh Dsouzas America dropped just 11% in its second weekend, bringing in $2.4m and bringing its cume to $8.267m. Its not going to challenge Michael Moores Fahrenheit 9/11 ($119m), but getting over/under Dsouzas 2016: Obamas America ($33m) isnt out of the question_
> 
> Damn...$8 million bucks from soaking every conservative you can get. How embarassing that fat old Michael Moore can sell $119 million and conservative struggle to break double figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its not even going to be a wash at the rate its going. Poor, poor, [MENTION=29492]PoliChic[/MENTION] and her fluffing of rw propaganda *cough* "films"
> 
> 
> ;-)
Click to expand...


How humiliating for conservatives that THIS GUY kicks your ass


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Box Office: 'Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes' Grosses $73M Weekend - Forbes
> 
> _Of note, Dinesh Dsouzas America dropped just 11% in its second weekend, bringing in $2.4m and bringing its cume to $8.267m. Its not going to challenge Michael Moores Fahrenheit 9/11 ($119m), but getting over/under Dsouzas 2016: Obamas America ($33m) isnt out of the question_
> 
> Damn...$8 million bucks from soaking every conservative you can get. How embarassing that fat old Michael Moore can sell $119 million and conservative struggle to break double figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its not even going to be a wash at the rate its going. Poor, poor, [MENTION=29492]PoliChic[/MENTION] and her fluffing of rw propaganda *cough* "films"
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How humiliating for conservatives that THIS GUY kicks your ass
Click to expand...


PoliChic has to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 right now


----------



## rightwinger

Current score:

Michael Moore $119 million
Dinesh Dsouza $8 million


----------



## MarcATL

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Box Office: 'Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes' Grosses $73M Weekend - Forbes
> 
> _Of note, Dinesh Dsouzas America dropped just 11% in its second weekend, bringing in $2.4m and bringing its cume to $8.267m. Its not going to challenge Michael Moores Fahrenheit 9/11 ($119m), but getting over/under Dsouzas 2016: Obamas America ($33m) isnt out of the question_
> 
> Damn...$8 million bucks from soaking every conservative you can get. How embarassing that fat old Michael Moore can sell $119 million and conservative struggle to break double figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its not even going to be a wash at the rate its going. Poor, poor, [MENTION=29492]PoliChic[/MENTION] and her fluffing of rw propaganda *cough* "films"
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How humiliating for conservatives that THIS GUY kicks your ass
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## Mojo2

MarcATL said:


> A  built in right-wing audience that "absolutely loves" the film before they even see it.
> 
> #LOLGOP
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2





> TheBlaze earlier on Saturday offered a look at a pivotal scene from Dinesh D&#8217;Souza&#8217;s &#8220;America,&#8221;noting that *the movie received an &#8220;impressive&#8221; A+ rating from CinemaScore.*
> 
> Here&#8217;s a closer look at what that A+ score means &#8212; and the quite rare and top-drawer company &#8220;America&#8221; now joins because of it.
> 
> CinemaScore folks head to movie houses in five or six cities across the United States every Friday night and ask patrons to assign letter grades to the movie they&#8217;ve just watched, according to theHollywood Reporter, adding that the results &#8220;serve as a fairly reliable indicator of whether a film will fly or fizzle.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;CinemaScore is definitely one of the tools we use to evaluate playability,&#8221; Chris Aronson, senior vice president domestic distribution at 20th Century Fox, told the Reporter. (His company&#8217;s &#8221;Rise of the Planet of the Apes&#8221; is benefiting from an A- CinemaScore rating.)
> 
> So an A- is nothing to sneeze at&#8230;but an A+? That&#8217;s the brass ring.
> 
> *In the last 29 years, only 52 films have received an A+ from CinemaScore, including seven Oscar Best Picture winners: &#8220;Gandhi,&#8221; &#8220;Driving Miss Daisy,&#8221; &#8220;Dances With Wolves,&#8221; &#8220;Schindler&#8217;s List,&#8221; &#8220;Forrest Gump,&#8221; &#8220;Titanic,&#8221; and &#8220;The King&#8217;s Speech.&#8221;*
> 
> *The Reporter added that an A+ typically &#8220;signals a long, prosperous theatrical run.&#8221;*




Here Are the Legendary Films Dinesh D?Souza?s ?America? Now Sits Next to Because of the Incredibly Rare Grade Viewers Gave It


----------



## rightwinger

Mojo2 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A  built in right-wing audience that "absolutely loves" the film before they even see it.
> 
> #LOLGOP
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBlaze earlier on Saturday offered a look at a pivotal scene from Dinesh DSouzas America,noting that *the movie received an impressive A+ rating from CinemaScore.*
> 
> Heres a closer look at what that A+ score means  and the quite rare and top-drawer company America now joins because of it.
> 
> CinemaScore folks head to movie houses in five or six cities across the United States every Friday night and ask patrons to assign letter grades to the movie theyve just watched, according to theHollywood Reporter, adding that the results serve as a fairly reliable indicator of whether a film will fly or fizzle.
> 
> CinemaScore is definitely one of the tools we use to evaluate playability, Chris Aronson, senior vice president domestic distribution at 20th Century Fox, told the Reporter. (His companys Rise of the Planet of the Apes is benefiting from an A- CinemaScore rating.)
> 
> So an A- is nothing to sneeze atbut an A+? Thats the brass ring.
> 
> *In the last 29 years, only 52 films have received an A+ from CinemaScore, including seven Oscar Best Picture winners: Gandhi, Driving Miss Daisy, Dances With Wolves, Schindlers List, Forrest Gump, Titanic, and The Kings Speech.*
> 
> *The Reporter added that an A+ typically signals a long, prosperous theatrical run.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are the Legendary Films Dinesh D?Souza?s ?America? Now Sits Next to Because of the Incredibly Rare Grade Viewers Gave It
Click to expand...




> The Reporter added that an A+ typically signals a long, prosperous theatrical run





The reporter never before dealt with an audience of rightwing conservative sheeple who give every conservative opus an A+

This way Sarah Palin gets an A+, Rush Limbaugh gets an A+, Atlas Shrugged gets an A+
Conservatives have been trained to give any lower score is treason


----------



## Mojo2

rightwinger said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A  built in right-wing audience that "absolutely loves" the film before they even see it.
> 
> #LOLGOP
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are the Legendary Films Dinesh D?Souza?s ?America? Now Sits Next to Because of the Incredibly Rare Grade Viewers Gave It
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Reporter added that an A+ typically signals a long, prosperous theatrical run
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reporter never before dealt with an audience of rightwing conservative sheeple who give every conservative opus an A+
> 
> This way Sarah Palin gets an A+, Rush Limbaugh gets an A+, Atlas Shrugged gets an A+
> Conservatives have been trained to give any lower score is treason
Click to expand...


*Gandhi, Driving Miss Daisy, Dances With Wolves, Schindlers List, Forrest Gump, Titanic, and The Kings Speech.*

*And now, "America."*


----------



## Mojo2

MarcATL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its not even going to be a wash at the rate its going. Poor, poor, [MENTION=29492]PoliChic[/MENTION] and her fluffing of rw propaganda *cough* "films"
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How humiliating for conservatives that THIS GUY kicks your ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


It counts much less if your documentary is full of lies and half-truths.


----------



## rightwinger

Mojo2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are the Legendary Films Dinesh D?Souza?s ?America? Now Sits Next to Because of the Incredibly Rare Grade Viewers Gave It
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Reporter added that an A+ typically signals a long, prosperous theatrical run
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reporter never before dealt with an audience of rightwing conservative sheeple who give every conservative opus an A+
> 
> This way Sarah Palin gets an A+, Rush Limbaugh gets an A+, Atlas Shrugged gets an A+
> Conservatives have been trained to give any lower score is treason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Gandhi, Driving Miss Daisy, Dances With Wolves, Schindlers List, Forrest Gump, Titanic, and The Kings Speech.*
> 
> *And now, "America."*
Click to expand...


I'm sure it will be viewed as the next Gone with the Wind  

One year from now you won't even remember it


----------



## rightwinger

Pulls in $1.725 million over the weekend. For a total box of $11.5 million in FOUR Weeks
Weekend Box Office Results for July 18-20, 2014 - Box Office Mojo

Conservatives:  What Michael Moore thinks of your lame attempts to make political documentaries


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> Pulls in $1.725 million over the weekend. For a total box of $11.5 million in FOUR Weeks
> Weekend Box Office Results for July 18-20, 2014 - Box Office Mojo
> 
> Conservatives:  What Michael Moore thinks of your lame attempts to make political documentaries



^ that  [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION] & other rw brown acid- takers


----------



## kiwiman127

I don't watch MSNBC.  I don't watch Fox News.  I don't watch Michael Moore flicks.  I don't watch Dinesh D`Souza flicks.
The reason I have for not watching any of this is because they are all strongly opinionated but present their opinions as fact.
I'd rather figured it all out on my own and come to my own opinion sans biased opinionated facts.


----------



## Mad Scientist

rightwinger said:


> Pulls in $1.725 million over the weekend. For a total box of $11.5 million in FOUR Weeks
> Weekend Box Office Results for July 18-20, 2014 - Box Office Mojo


Did it open in every theater? Was it played in as many theaters as the 'monkeys with machine guns" or the "shape changing toys" movie did?

Oh look! It just passed Micheal Moores "Roger and Me" for the 7th best grossing Political Documentary of all time.

Speaking of whom, looks like he needs to keep his hands off the candy bars.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulls in $1.725 million over the weekend. For a total box of $11.5 million in FOUR Weeks
> Weekend Box Office Results for July 18-20, 2014 - Box Office Mojo
> 
> Conservatives:  What Michael Moore thinks of your lame attempts to make political documentaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ that  [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION] & other rw brown acid- takers
Click to expand...







Let's pretend that you have any thinking behind your government-worship......in such case, with which of these ideas, pray tell, do you have a problem?


..... individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.



I'll understand if you can't come up with an answer.....but, remember, my view is that you will not be able to.


----------



## paperview

rightwinger said:


> Pulls in $1.725 million over the weekend. For a total box of $11.5 million in FOUR Weeks
> Weekend Box Office Results for July 18-20, 2014 - Box Office Mojo
> 
> Conservatives:  What Michael Moore thinks of your lame attempts to make political documentaries
> 
> ...


Awww...

% Change: -27.9%

Looks like the Bible camps and TeaPee non-profits will have to start organizing buses across America to get em to the Really Big Show, like they did in 2012 for D'Liar's last propaganda flick.

Gotta lift those slumping sales somehow and show adoration for the adulterous felon who gives them nearly two solid hours of technicolor ODS and capital grade confirmation bias.


----------



## rightwinger

Current score:

Michael Moore $119 million
Dinesh Dsouza $11.5 million


----------



## rightwinger

Mad Scientist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulls in $1.725 million over the weekend. For a total box of $11.5 million in FOUR Weeks
> Weekend Box Office Results for July 18-20, 2014 - Box Office Mojo
> 
> 
> 
> Did it open in every theater? Was it played in as many theaters as the 'monkeys with machine guns" or the "shape changing toys" movie did?
> 
> Oh look! It just passed Micheal Moores "Roger and Me" for the 7th best grossing Political Documentary of all time.
> 
> Speaking of whom, looks like he needs to keep his hands off the candy bars.
Click to expand...




> Adjusted for Ticket Price Inflation
> 
> 
> Rank
> 
> Title (click to view)
> 
> Studio
> 
> Adjusted Gross
> 
> Unadjusted Gross
> 
> Release
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> Fahrenheit 9/11
> 
> Lions
> 
> $152,784,300
> 
> $119,194,771
> 
> 6/23/04
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> Bowling for Columbine
> 
> UA
> 
> $29,220,900
> 
> $21,576,018
> 
> 10/11/02
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> Sicko
> 
> LGF
> 
> $28,392,300
> 
> $24,540,079
> 
> 6/22/07
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> Capitalism: A Love Story
> 
> Over.
> 
> $15,025,400
> 
> $14,363,397
> 
> 9/23/09
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> Roger and Me
> 
> WB
> 
> $12,641,000
> 
> $6,706,368
> 
> 12/22/89
> 
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/people/chart/?id=michaelmoore.htm



Why is Michael Moore laughing about lame conservative cries of "We can make political documentaries too!


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Current score:
> 
> Michael Moore $119 million
> Dinesh Dsouza $11.5 million






Didn't you claim that the $119 million was for a year?

If so, $11.5 in four weeks is almost $299 million for a year.



There are two kinds of people in the world,.....those good at math....

....and rightwinger.


----------



## ogibillm

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Current score:
> 
> Michael Moore $119 million
> Dinesh Dsouza $11.5 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you claim that the $119 million was for a year?
> 
> If so, $11.5 in four weeks is almost $299 million for a year.
> 
> 
> 
> There are two kinds of people in the world,.....those good at math....
> 
> ....and rightwinger.
Click to expand...

is that the way movies generally work? making as much their opening weekend every weekend out of the year?


----------



## PoliticalChic

ogibillm said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Current score:
> 
> Michael Moore $119 million
> Dinesh Dsouza $11.5 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you claim that the $119 million was for a year?
> 
> If so, $11.5 in four weeks is almost $299 million for a year.
> 
> 
> 
> There are two kinds of people in the world,.....those good at math....
> 
> ....and rightwinger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that the way movies generally work? making as much their opening weekend every weekend out of the year?
Click to expand...





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3bswGxCM0Y]NINA - A GIRL CAN DREAM [MUSIC VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Current score:
> 
> Michael Moore $119 million
> Dinesh D&#8217;souza $11.5 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you claim that the $119 million was for a year?
> 
> If so, $11.5 in four weeks is almost $299 million for a year.
> 
> 
> 
> There are two kinds of people in the world,.....those good at math....
> 
> ....and rightwinger.
Click to expand...



Lets see....Danish only has to draw $108 million the rest of the year

Fahrenheit 9-11 drew $24 million its opening WEEKEND
http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=fahrenheit911.htm

Why is Michael Moore laughing at you?


----------



## mamooth

You dirty liberals will soon be sorry! Atlas Shrugged part 3 comes out September 12th! The whole world is going to see it and become Galt worshippers, or something like that.

Now, you might not have been aware that part 2 had been released, but that's because of the great liberal media conspiracy against the film.


----------



## rightwinger

mamooth said:


> You dirty liberals will soon be sorry! Atlas Shrugged part 3 comes out September 12th! The whole world is going to see it and become Galt worshippers, or something like that.
> 
> Now, you might not have been aware that part 2 had been released, but that's because of the great liberal media conspiracy against the film.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/media...ill-change-the-face-of-american-politics.html



> you are going to be seeing and hearing and feeling atlas shrugged a lot in the coming time until the 2012 election.
> 
> as wonderfual as the original novel is, no, magnificient... the movie will better present to the masses, that big government is not only wrong, in this country, according to our constitution, it is immoral.
> 
> i further suggest that this hollywood production will play a large roll in unseating the president of obama, how ultimately and deliciously ironic. how do you like us now.


----------



## paperview

ogibillm said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Current score:
> 
> Michael Moore $119 million
> Dinesh D&#8217;souza $11.5 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you claim that the $119 million was for a year?
> 
> If so, $11.5 in four weeks is almost $299 million for a year.
> 
> 
> 
> There are two kinds of people in the world,.....those good at math....
> 
> ....and rightwinger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that the way movies generally work? making as much their opening weekend every weekend out of the year?
Click to expand...



And if _The Chic _cared to look, she'd see* in the first four weeks *Fahrenheit 911 made 100 million.

By day 47, (can you count up how many weeks those are PC?), it had reached 113 Million.

Fahrenheit 9/11 - Box Office Data - The Numbers


----------



## Dot Com

PoliticalChic said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulls in $1.725 million over the weekend. For a total box of $11.5 million in FOUR Weeks
> Weekend Box Office Results for July 18-20, 2014 - Box Office Mojo
> 
> Conservatives:  What Michael Moore thinks of your lame attempts to make political documentaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ that  [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION] & other rw brown acid- takers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's pretend that you have any thinking behind your government-worship......in such case, with which of these ideas, pray tell, do you have a problem?
> 
> 
> ..... individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll understand if you can't come up with an answer.....but, remember, my view is that you will not be able to.
Click to expand...


free/unregulated markets is what brought us  2008. Thats what happens when Repubs *cough* "man" the SEC  They hand "the keys to the store" to those they're supposed to be regulating  
Care to try again?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dot Com said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ that  [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION] & other rw brown acid- takers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's pretend that you have any thinking behind your government-worship......in such case, with which of these ideas, pray tell, do you have a problem?
> 
> 
> ..... individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll understand if you can't come up with an answer.....but, remember, my view is that you will not be able to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> free/unregulated markets is what brought us  2008. Thats what happens when Repubs *cough* "man" the SEC  They hand "the keys to the store" to those they're supposed to be regulating
> Care to try again?
Click to expand...





Pleeeeezzzzzzzzze....*I demand better opponents!*

How can I claim the title of champion with fleas and mental midgets as my opposites!
This is downright unfair!


First, there were no free/unregulated markets.


And, most significantly.....*Democrat refusal to be held to the restrictions of the Constitution is the cause of the meltdown.....*

Take notes: 

1. Democrat FDR shredded the Constitution....ignoring article I, section 8, the enumerated powers.
He created GSE's Fannie and Freddie to do something the Constitution didn't authorize: meddle in housing.

2. Democrat Carter....the CRA, constraining banking policy

3. Democrat Clinton....strengthened the CRA
Under Clinton, HUD threatened banks, again, to give unrequited loans.
Henchmen: Democrats Cisneros and Cuomo.

4. Democrats Frank and Dodd barred any governmental discipline in this area.


That's the CliffNotes version. 
I don't believe you can handle the details.....but I can provide same.


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> Pleeeeezzzzzzzzze....*I demand better opponents!*
> 
> How can I claim the title of champion with fleas and mental midgets as my opposites!
> This is downright unfair!
> 
> 
> *Democrats Frank and Dodd barred any governmental discipline in this area.*
> 
> 
> That's the CliffNotes version.
> I don't believe you can handle the details.....but I can provide same.


Talk about a mental midget!!!

Frank and Dodd were POWERLESS members of a MINORITY Party at the time!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeeezzzzzzzzze....*I demand better opponents!*
> 
> How can I claim the title of champion with fleas and mental midgets as my opposites!
> This is downright unfair!
> 
> 
> *Democrats Frank and Dodd barred any governmental discipline in this area.*
> 
> 
> That's the CliffNotes version.
> I don't believe you can handle the details.....but I can provide same.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a mental midget!!!
> 
> Frank and Dodd were POWERLESS members of a MINORITY Party at the time!!!
Click to expand...





And,....again....I must demand better opponents!!!!!!


You should realize how badly you are about to get burned when the old timer thanks you for a post.......

Now....observe as I eviscerate you....and the other mental midget.



1.  "It was in 2005 that the GSEswhich had been acquiring increasing numbers of subprime and Alt-A loans for many years in order to meet their HUD-imposed affordable housing requirementsaccelerated the purchases that led to their 2008 insolvency. *If legislation along the lines of the Senate committee's bill had been enacted in that year, many if not all the losses that Fannie and Freddie have suffered, and will suffer in the future, might have been avoided.*

Why was there no action in the full Senate? As most Americans know today, it takes 60 votes to cut off debate in the Senate, and the Republicans had only 55. To close debate and proceed to the enactment of the committee-passed bill, *the Republicans needed five Democrats to vote with them. But in a 45 member Democratic caucus that included Barack Obama and the current Senate Banking Chairman Christopher Dodd (D., Conn.), these votes could not be found.*

... Obama has taken to accusing others of representing "special interests." In an April radio address he stated that his financial regulatory proposals were struggling in the Senate because "the financial industry and its powerful lobby have opposed modest safeguards against the kinds of reckless risks and bad practices that led to this very crisis."
He should know. As a senator, he was the third largest recipient of campaign contributions from Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, behind only *Sens. Chris Dodd *and John Kerry.
Wallison: Fannie and Freddie Amnesia - WSJ


2. *"Barney Frank (D-MA) Blocked Multiple Attempts At Reforming Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac Spanning Back To 1992Sen. Chris Dodd (D-CT) Led Efforts To Block Reform Of Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac*Sen. Chuck Schumer (D-NY) Has Been A "Leading Voice For [Financial] Deregulation," Led Efforts To Block Reform Of Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac, And Was Instrumental In The Collapse Of Bank IndyMacWay back in 2001 The Bush Administration raised red flags. In 2008, *Bush warned the Democratic majority 17 times that there was a looming crisis*
Truth On Target: Obama's Financial Friends: Schumer, Dodd and Barney Frank



And so.....with apologies to Edmund Rostand.....'as I end my refrain...thrust home my sword!'



I do so appreciate you playing the role of foil to my mastery.


----------



## Dot Com

That MIGHT matter if this WEREN'T true 

Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac were victims, not culprits - BusinessWeek


> Start with the most basic fact of all: virtually none of the $1.5 trillion of cratering subprime mortgages were backed by Fannie or Freddie. Thats right  most subprime mortgages did not meet Fannie or Freddies strict lending standards. All those no money down, no interest for a year, low teaser rate loans? All the loans made without checking a borrowers income or employment history? All made in the private sector, without any support from Fannie and Freddie.


FactWatch: Fannie and Freddie were followers, not leaders, in mortgage frenzy | Center for Public Integrity


> GOP.gov, the official website for Republicans in the House of Representatives, says flatly: Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac were the main cause of the nation's current financial turmoil. Many critics  including Republican appointees to the federal Financial Crisis Inquiry Commission  blame the two government-chartered mortgage underwriters for pushing lenders to make riskier loans and leading the way into the financial crash.
> 
> Theres a problem with this narrative: The numbers tell a different story.


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeeezzzzzzzzze....*I demand better opponents!*
> 
> How can I claim the title of champion with fleas and mental midgets as my opposites!
> This is downright unfair!
> 
> 
> *Democrats Frank and Dodd barred any governmental discipline in this area.*
> 
> 
> That's the CliffNotes version.
> I don't believe you can handle the details.....but I can provide same.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a mental midget!!!
> 
> Frank and Dodd were POWERLESS members of a MINORITY Party at the time!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And,....again....I must demand better opponents!!!!!!
> 
> 
> You should realize how badly you are about to get burned when the old timer thanks you for a post.......
> 
> Now....observe as I eviscerate you....and the other mental midget.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  "It was in 2005 that the GSEswhich had been acquiring increasing numbers of subprime and Alt-A loans for many years in order to meet their HUD-imposed affordable housing requirementsaccelerated the purchases that led to their 2008 insolvency. *If legislation along the lines of the Senate committee's bill had been enacted in that year, many if not all the losses that Fannie and Freddie have suffered, and will suffer in the future, might have been avoided.*
> 
> Why was* there no action in the full Senate*? As most Americans know today, it takes 60 votes to cut off debate in the Senate, and* the Republicans had only 55.* To close debate and proceed to the enactment of the committee-passed bill, *the Republicans needed five Democrats to vote with them. But in a 45 member Democratic caucus that included Barack Obama and the current Senate Banking Chairman Christopher Dodd (D., Conn.), these votes could not be found.*
> 
> ... Obama has taken to accusing others of representing "special interests." In an April radio address he stated that his financial regulatory proposals were struggling in the Senate because "the financial industry and its powerful lobby have opposed modest safeguards against the kinds of reckless risks and bad practices that led to this very crisis."
> He should know. As a senator, he was the third largest recipient of campaign contributions from Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, behind only *Sens. Chris Dodd *and John Kerry.
> Wallison: Fannie and Freddie Amnesia - WSJ
> 
> 
> 2. *"Barney Frank (D-MA) Blocked Multiple Attempts At Reforming Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac Spanning Back To 1992Sen. Chris Dodd (D-CT) Led Efforts To Block Reform Of Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac*Sen. Chuck Schumer (D-NY) Has Been A "Leading Voice For [Financial] Deregulation," Led Efforts To Block Reform Of Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac, And Was Instrumental In The Collapse Of Bank IndyMacWay back in 2001 The Bush Administration raised red flags. In 2008, *Bush warned the Democratic majority 17 times that there was a looming crisis*
> Truth On Target: Obama's Financial Friends: Schumer, Dodd and Barney Frank
> 
> 
> 
> And so.....with apologies to Edmund Rostand.....'as I end my refrain...thrust home my sword!'
> 
> 
> 
> I do so appreciate you playing the role of foil to my mastery.
Click to expand...


The GOP never brought the bill up for a vote for any Democrat to block, as you have stupidly admitted!!!!! Like a knee jerk hack you blame the Dems, but the GOP didn't even have support among themselves which is why they never brought the bill to the floor for a vote, so it is a complete fabrication to claim the GOP had 55 votes!!!! The GOP had been using a "Majority of the majority" rule for bringing a bill to the floor for a vote and if they had 55 GOP votes they would have brought it up for a vote, but there was not a majority of Senate Republicans supporting ANY reform bill to bring it up for a vote. Thus NO bill ever made it to the Senate floor for a vote! All but one never made it out of committee even though the GOP held a two seat majority in the committee. There is no 60 vote rule in committee!!!!


----------



## 2aguy

Interesting, I am just over from another site that is ending political discussion...and I come here to find that yes, the left starts the name calling early and often whenever they engage in discussion.   I am not surprised, just resigned to the hate coming from the left...


----------



## rightwinger

Billc said:


> Interesting, I am just over from another site that is ending political discussion...and I come here to find that yes, the left starts the name calling early and often whenever they engage in discussion.   I am not surprised, just resigned to the hate coming from the left...



Example?


----------



## Dot Com

Billc said:


> Interesting, I am just over from another site that is ending political discussion...and I come here to find that yes, the left starts the name calling early and often whenever they engage in discussion.   I am not surprised, just resigned to the hate coming from the left...



anything to add "on-topic"  

This thread is about a rw hack movie for eXtreme rw haterz/ODS sufferers which, seems, to be flopping in the cinema.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dot Com said:


> That MIGHT matter if this WEREN'T true
> 
> Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac were victims, not culprits - BusinessWeek
> 
> 
> 
> Start with the most basic fact of all: virtually none of the $1.5 trillion of cratering subprime mortgages were backed by Fannie or Freddie. Thats right  most subprime mortgages did not meet Fannie or Freddies strict lending standards. All those no money down, no interest for a year, low teaser rate loans? All the loans made without checking a borrowers income or employment history? All made in the private sector, without any support from Fannie and Freddie.
> 
> 
> 
> FactWatch: Fannie and Freddie were followers, not leaders, in mortgage frenzy | Center for Public Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> GOP.gov, the official website for Republicans in the House of Representatives, says flatly: Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac were the main cause of the nation's current financial turmoil. Many critics  including Republican appointees to the federal Financial Crisis Inquiry Commission  blame the two government-chartered mortgage underwriters for pushing lenders to make riskier loans and leading the way into the financial crash.
> 
> Theres a problem with this narrative: The numbers tell a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Until you came along I always wondered how the dinosaurs survived for millions of years with walnut sized brains.



Let's go back to my needing better opponents.


A question even simple enough for one of your ability:


If it were not for Democrat policy, beginning with Franklin Roosevelt, deciding that government had the authority to dabble in the private housing markets.....

... would there have been any mortgage meltdown?


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a mental midget!!!
> 
> Frank and Dodd were POWERLESS members of a MINORITY Party at the time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And,....again....I must demand better opponents!!!!!!
> 
> 
> You should realize how badly you are about to get burned when the old timer thanks you for a post.......
> 
> Now....observe as I eviscerate you....and the other mental midget.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  "It was in 2005 that the GSEswhich had been acquiring increasing numbers of subprime and Alt-A loans for many years in order to meet their HUD-imposed affordable housing requirementsaccelerated the purchases that led to their 2008 insolvency. *If legislation along the lines of the Senate committee's bill had been enacted in that year, many if not all the losses that Fannie and Freddie have suffered, and will suffer in the future, might have been avoided.*
> 
> Why was* there no action in the full Senate*? As most Americans know today, it takes 60 votes to cut off debate in the Senate, and* the Republicans had only 55.* To close debate and proceed to the enactment of the committee-passed bill, *the Republicans needed five Democrats to vote with them. But in a 45 member Democratic caucus that included Barack Obama and the current Senate Banking Chairman Christopher Dodd (D., Conn.), these votes could not be found.*
> 
> ... Obama has taken to accusing others of representing "special interests." In an April radio address he stated that his financial regulatory proposals were struggling in the Senate because "the financial industry and its powerful lobby have opposed modest safeguards against the kinds of reckless risks and bad practices that led to this very crisis."
> He should know. As a senator, he was the third largest recipient of campaign contributions from Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, behind only *Sens. Chris Dodd *and John Kerry.
> Wallison: Fannie and Freddie Amnesia - WSJ
> 
> 
> 2. *"Barney Frank (D-MA) Blocked Multiple Attempts At Reforming Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac Spanning Back To 1992Sen. Chris Dodd (D-CT) *Sen. Chuck Schumer (D-NY) Has Been A "Leading Voice For [Financial] Deregulation," Led Efforts To Block Reform Of Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac, And Was Instrumental In The Collapse Of Bank IndyMacWay back in 2001 The Bush Administration raised red flags. In 2008, *Bush warned the Democratic majority 17 times that there was a looming crisis*
> Truth On Target: Obama's Financial Friends: Schumer, Dodd and Barney Frank
> 
> 
> 
> And so.....with apologies to Edmund Rostand.....'as I end my refrain...thrust home my sword!'
> 
> 
> 
> I do so appreciate you playing the role of foil to my mastery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP never brought the bill up for a vote for any Democrat to block, as you have stupidly admitted!!!!! Like a knee jerk hack you blame the Dems, but the GOP didn't even have support among themselves which is why they never brought the bill to the floor for a vote, so it is a complete fabrication to claim the GOP had 55 votes!!!! The GOP had been using a "Majority of the majority" rule for bringing a bill to the floor for a vote and if they had 55 GOP votes they would have brought it up for a vote, but there was not a majority of Senate Republicans supporting ANY reform bill to bring it up for a vote. Thus NO bill ever made it to the Senate floor for a vote! All but one never made it out of committee even though the GOP held a two seat majority in the committee. There is no 60 vote rule in committee!!!!
Click to expand...






"....Led Efforts To Block Reform Of Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac"

Who did?

Democrats.


The fabrication begins when you claim a cerebral cortex.


For those capable of erudition:


Published: *September 11, 2003*


WASHINGTON, Sept. 10 *The Bush administration today recommended the most significant regulatory overhaul *in the housing finance industry since the savings and loan crisis a decade ago. 
Under the plan, disclosed at a Congressional hearing today, a new agency would be created within the Treasury Department to assume supervision of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, the government-sponsored companies that are the two largest players in the mortgage lending industry. 
The proposal is the opening act in one of the biggest and most significant lobbying battles of the Congressional session. 


*Among the groups denouncing the proposal today were the National Association of Home Builders and Congressional Democrats *who fear that tighter regulation of the companies could sharply reduce their commitment to financing low-income and affordable housing. 
''These two entities --* Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac -- are not facing any kind of financial crisis,'' said Representative Barney Frank of Massachusetts, the ranking Democrat on the Financial Services Committee. *''The more people exaggerate these problems, the more pressure there is on these companies, the less we will see in terms of affordable housing.'' 
Representative Melvin L. Watt, Democrat of North Carolina, agreed. 
New Agency Proposed to Oversee Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae - NYTimes.com



What have we learned?

That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution.


And, that you remain a dope swearing allegiance to the corrupters.




Once again.....no Liberal/Democrat/ Progressive should ever.......ever......be allowed a seat of power in this nation.


----------



## ogibillm

Dinesh D'Souza's 'America' Will Have Some Conservatives Yearning For Michael Moore's - Forbes
although clearly not a fan of the president, the author would seem to be even less of a fan of d'souza


> To believe DSouza and others who are helping define this ascendant strain of victim conservatism, a man they deem aloof, unfocused and not terribly competent has somehow managed in six short years to transform a nation once defined by staggering individual initiative and entrepreneurial abundance into a land of indolent takers. Victimhood has a new red-state address, and Obama must be flattered to know that for being Barack, hes sapped the vitality of the most productive people on earth. All of this would be scary if DSouzas documentary were at all grounded in reality.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billc said:


> Interesting, I am just over from another site that is ending political discussion...and I come here to find that yes, the left starts the name calling early and often whenever they engage in discussion.   I am not surprised, just resigned to the hate coming from the left...





Billy.....I have to say that I am really not opposed to what you call 'name calling' as I am exceptionally good at same.


"...to the hate coming from the left.."

I am not of the Left (phew!).....and I do it out of love, not hate.

Tough love.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I am just over from another site that is ending political discussion...and I come here to find that yes, the left starts the name calling early and often whenever they engage in discussion.   I am not surprised, just resigned to the hate coming from the left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example?
Click to expand...





May I?


You are a biological anomaly: your brain has become your new appendix: no real function, and it could blow up and kill you.....But youd make a damn fine organ donor!


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I am just over from another site that is ending political discussion...and I come here to find that yes, the left starts the name calling early and often whenever they engage in discussion.   I am not surprised, just resigned to the hate coming from the left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I?
> 
> 
> You are a biological anomaly: your brain has become your new appendix: no real function, and it could blow up and kill you.....But youd make a damn fine organ donor!
Click to expand...


Your personal hygiene is abhorent


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Example?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I?
> 
> 
> You are a biological anomaly: your brain has become your new appendix: no real function, and it could blow up and kill you.....But youd make a damn fine organ donor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal hygiene is abhorent
Click to expand...





Had you stayed in school instead of running off to join the circus, you might be able to spell 'abhorrent.'




You'd be the right one to ask: Do you get the same sensation from a rocking chair that you once got from a roller coaster?


----------



## Dot Com

PoliticalChic said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> That MIGHT matter if this WEREN'T true
> 
> Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac were victims, not culprits - BusinessWeek
> 
> 
> 
> Start with the most basic fact of all: virtually none of the $1.5 trillion of cratering subprime mortgages were backed by Fannie or Freddie. That&#8217;s right &#8212; most subprime mortgages did not meet Fannie or Freddie&#8217;s strict lending standards. All those no money down, no interest for a year, low teaser rate loans? All the loans made without checking a borrower&#8217;s income or employment history? All made in the private sector, without any support from Fannie and Freddie.
> 
> 
> 
> FactWatch: Fannie and Freddie were followers, not leaders, in mortgage frenzy | Center for Public Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> GOP.gov, the official website for Republicans in the House of Representatives, says flatly: &#8220;Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac were the main cause of the nation's current financial turmoil.&#8221; Many critics &#8212; including Republican appointees to the federal Financial Crisis Inquiry Commission &#8212; blame the two government-chartered mortgage underwriters for pushing lenders to make riskier loans and leading the way into the financial crash.
> 
> There&#8217;s a problem with this narrative: The numbers tell a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you came along I always wondered how the dinosaurs survived for millions of years with walnut sized brains.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go back to my needing better opponents.
> 
> 
> A question even simple enough for one of your ability:
> 
> 
> If it were not for Democrat policy, beginning with Franklin Roosevelt, deciding that government had the authority to dabble in the private housing markets.....
> 
> ... would there have been any mortgage meltdown?
Click to expand...


The last Repub President's acceptance speech:

George Bush, Nomination Acceptance Address, 2004 Republican National Convention&mdash;September 2, 2004


> Another priority for a new term is to build an ownership society, because ownership brings security and dignity and independence.
> 
> Thanks to our policies, home ownership in America is at an all- time high.
> 
> Tonight we set a new goal: 7 million more affordable homes in the next 10 years, so more American families will be able to open the door and say, "Welcome to my home."
> 
> In an ownership society, more people will own their health plans and have the confidence of owning a piece of their retirement.



remember that Repub rhetoric?


----------



## Dot Com

ogibillm said:


> Dinesh D'Souza's 'America' Will Have Some Conservatives Yearning For Michael Moore's - Forbes
> although clearly not a fan of the president, the author would seem to be even less of a fan of d'souza
> 
> 
> 
> To believe D&#8217;Souza and others who are helping define this ascendant strain of victim conservatism, a man they deem aloof, unfocused and not terribly competent has somehow managed in six short years to transform a nation once defined by staggering individual initiative and entrepreneurial abundance into a land of indolent takers. Victimhood has a new red-state address, and Obama must be flattered to know that for being Barack, he&#8217;s sapped the vitality of the most productive people on earth. All of this would be scary if D&#8217;Souza&#8217;s documentary were at all grounded in reality.
Click to expand...


They lose elections then make doom & gloom AKA- fear & hate movies


----------



## rightwinger

Dot Com said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I am just over from another site that is ending political discussion...and I come here to find that yes, the left starts the name calling early and often whenever they engage in discussion.   I am not surprised, just resigned to the hate coming from the left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything to add "on-topic"
> 
> This thread is about a rw hack movie for eXtreme rw haterz/ODS sufferers which, seems, to be flopping in the cinema.
Click to expand...


It is doing as well as you can expect at a conservative attempt at relevant moviemaking


----------



## longknife

I don't think the movie was produced to make money.

It will reach the audience it was meant for and arouse them to act against the threat now facing this nation.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dot Com said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> That MIGHT matter if this WEREN'T true
> 
> Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac were victims, not culprits - BusinessWeek
> 
> FactWatch: Fannie and Freddie were followers, not leaders, in mortgage frenzy | Center for Public Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you came along I always wondered how the dinosaurs survived for millions of years with walnut sized brains.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go back to my needing better opponents.
> 
> 
> A question even simple enough for one of your ability:
> 
> 
> If it were not for Democrat policy, beginning with Franklin Roosevelt, deciding that government had the authority to dabble in the private housing markets.....
> 
> ... would there have been any mortgage meltdown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last Repub President's acceptance speech:
> 
> George Bush, Nomination Acceptance Address, 2004 Republican National Convention&mdash;September 2, 2004
> 
> 
> 
> Another priority for a new term is to build an ownership society, because ownership brings security and dignity and independence.
> 
> Thanks to our policies, home ownership in America is at an all- time high.
> 
> Tonight we set a new goal: 7 million more affordable homes in the next 10 years, so more American families will be able to open the door and say, "Welcome to my home."
> 
> In an ownership society, more people will own their health plans and have the confidence of owning a piece of their retirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> remember that Repub rhetoric?
Click to expand...





If it were not for Democrat policy, beginning with Franklin Roosevelt, deciding that government had the authority to dabble in the private housing markets.....

... would there have been any mortgage meltdown?


You seem afraid to answer this question.

Shall I answer for you?


The answer is 'no.'




Democrat policy was the provenance.

Democrat obstruction barred any solution.

Democrat dishonesty hides the truth.


So....you're a Democrat, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I am just over from another site that is ending political discussion...and I come here to find that yes, the left starts the name calling early and often whenever they engage in discussion.   I am not surprised, just resigned to the hate coming from the left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything to add "on-topic"
> 
> This thread is about a rw hack movie for eXtreme rw haterz/ODS sufferers which, seems, to be flopping in the cinema.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is doing as well as you can expect at a conservative attempt at relevant moviemaking
Click to expand...






Why'n't you go see it, and come back with a review.....


Might cause an epiphany for you.



I was gonna offer you a rep if you went......but you'd probably rather have Geritol and some prunes, huh?


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And,....again....I must demand better opponents!!!!!!
> 
> 
> You should realize how badly you are about to get burned when the old timer thanks you for a post.......
> 
> Now....observe as I eviscerate you....and the other mental midget.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  "It was in 2005 that the GSEswhich had been acquiring increasing numbers of subprime and Alt-A loans for many years in order to meet their HUD-imposed affordable housing requirementsaccelerated the purchases that led to their 2008 insolvency. *If legislation along the lines of the Senate committee's bill had been enacted in that year, many if not all the losses that Fannie and Freddie have suffered, and will suffer in the future, might have been avoided.*
> 
> Why was* there no action in the full Senate*? As most Americans know today, it takes 60 votes to cut off debate in the Senate, and* the Republicans had only 55.* To close debate and proceed to the enactment of the committee-passed bill, *the Republicans needed five Democrats to vote with them. But in a 45 member Democratic caucus that included Barack Obama and the current Senate Banking Chairman Christopher Dodd (D., Conn.), these votes could not be found.*
> 
> ... Obama has taken to accusing others of representing "special interests." In an April radio address he stated that his financial regulatory proposals were struggling in the Senate because "the financial industry and its powerful lobby have opposed modest safeguards against the kinds of reckless risks and bad practices that led to this very crisis."
> He should know. As a senator, he was the third largest recipient of campaign contributions from Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, behind only *Sens. Chris Dodd *and John Kerry.
> Wallison: Fannie and Freddie Amnesia - WSJ
> 
> 
> 2. *"Barney Frank (D-MA) Blocked Multiple Attempts At Reforming Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac Spanning Back To 1992Sen. Chris Dodd (D-CT) *Sen. Chuck Schumer (D-NY) Has Been A "Leading Voice For [Financial] Deregulation," Led Efforts To Block Reform Of Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac, And Was Instrumental In The Collapse Of Bank IndyMacWay back in 2001 The Bush Administration raised red flags. In 2008, *Bush warned the Democratic majority 17 times that there was a looming crisis*
> Truth On Target: Obama's Financial Friends: Schumer, Dodd and Barney Frank
> 
> 
> 
> And so.....with apologies to Edmund Rostand.....'as I end my refrain...thrust home my sword!'
> 
> 
> 
> I do so appreciate you playing the role of foil to my mastery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP never brought the bill up for a vote for any Democrat to block, as you have stupidly admitted!!!!! Like a knee jerk hack you blame the Dems, but the GOP didn't even have support among themselves which is why they never brought the bill to the floor for a vote, so it is a complete fabrication to claim the GOP had 55 votes!!!! The GOP had been using a "Majority of the majority" rule for bringing a bill to the floor for a vote and if they had 55 GOP votes they would have brought it up for a vote, but there was not a majority of Senate Republicans supporting ANY reform bill to bring it up for a vote. Thus NO bill ever made it to the Senate floor for a vote! All but one never made it out of committee even though the GOP held a two seat majority in the committee. There is no 60 vote rule in committee!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....Led Efforts To Block Reform Of Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac"
> 
> Who did?
> 
> Democrats.
> 
> 
> The fabrication begins when you claim a cerebral cortex.
> 
> 
> For those capable of erudition:
> 
> 
> Published: *September 11, 2003*
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON, Sept. 10 *The Bush administration today recommended the most significant regulatory overhaul *in the housing finance industry since the savings and loan crisis a decade ago.
> Under the plan, disclosed at a Congressional hearing today, a new agency would be created within the Treasury Department to assume supervision of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, the government-sponsored companies that are the two largest players in the mortgage lending industry.
> The proposal is the opening act in one of the biggest and most significant lobbying battles of the Congressional session.
> 
> 
> *Among the groups denouncing the proposal today were the National Association of Home Builders and Congressional Democrats *who fear that tighter regulation of the companies could sharply reduce their commitment to financing low-income and affordable housing.
> ''These two entities --* Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac -- are not facing any kind of financial crisis,'' said Representative Barney Frank of Massachusetts, the ranking Democrat on the Financial Services Committee. *''The more people exaggerate these problems, the more pressure there is on these companies, the less we will see in terms of affordable housing.''
> Representative Melvin L. Watt, Democrat of North Carolina, agreed.
> New Agency Proposed to Oversee Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae - NYTimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> *What have we learned?*
> 
> That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution.
> 
> 
> And, that you remain a dope swearing allegiance to the corrupters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again.....no Liberal/Democrat/ Progressive should ever.......ever......be allowed a seat of power in this nation.
Click to expand...


What we have learned is you lack the intelligence to differentiate between TALK, and ACTIONS!!!!! While the GOP TALKED reform, they blocked all reform in COMMITTEE which the GOP CONTROLLED. No bill got out of the GOP controlled committees in 2003 or 2004 where the GOP held the majority of seats!!!

Here are all the bills of 2003 and 2004:

H.R.2022 introduced on 7 May 2003 by Rep. Christopher Shays (R-CT,4). 
Title: To extend the registration and reporting requirements of the Federal securities laws to certain housing-related Government-sponsored enterprises, and for other purposes. 
Latest Major Action: 5/23/2003 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Capital Markets, Insurance and Government Sponsored Enterprises.
H.R.2117 introduced 23 May 2003 by Rep. Pete Fortney (D-CA,13). 
Title: To amend the Federal National Mortgage Association Charter Act and the Federal Home Loan Mortgage Corporation Act to remove certain competitive advantages granted to the housing-related government-sponsored enterprises relative to other secondary mortgage market enterprises, and for other purposes. 
Latest Major Action: 5/23/2003 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Capital Markets, Insurance and Government Sponsored Enterprises.
H.R.2575 introduced on 24 June 2003 by Rep. Richard H Baker (R-LA,6). 
Title: To reform the regulation of certain housing-related Government-sponsored enterprises, and for other purposes. 
Latest Major Action: 9/25/2003 House committee/subcommittee actions. Status: Committee Hearings Held.
H.R.2803 introduced on 21 July 2003 by Rep. Edward R Royce (R-CA,40). 
Title: To establish the Office of Housing Finance Oversight in the Department of the Treasury to ensure the financial safety and soundness of Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac, and the Federal home loan banks. 
Latest Major Action: 8/4/2003 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Capital Markets, Insurance and Government Sponsored Enterprises.
H.R.2897 introduced on 25 July 2003 by Rep. Julia Carson (D-IN,7)
Title: To end homelessness in the United States.
Latest Major Action: 8/25/2003 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Housing and Community Opportunity.
S.1508, introduced 31 July 2003 by Sen Chuck Hagel (R-NE). 
Title: A bill to address regulation of secondary mortgage market enterprises, and for other purposes. 
Latest Major Action: 4/1/2004 Senate committee/subcommittee actions. Status: Committee on Banking, Housing, and Urban Affairs. Ordered to be reported with an amendment in the nature of a substitute favorably.
S.1656, introduced 23 September 2003 by Sen Jon S. Corzine (D-NJ). 
Title: A bill to address regulation of secondary mortgage market enterprises, and for other purposes. 
Latest Major Action: 9/25/2003 Referred to Senate committee. Status: Read twice and referred to the Committee on Banking, Housing, and Urban Affairs.
H.R.3507 introduced 18 November 2003 by Rep. Brad Sherman (D-CA,27). 
Title: To expand homeownership opportunities in States having high housing costs. 
Latest Major Action: 1/2/2004 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Capital Markets, Insurance and Government Sponsored Enterprises.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> anything to add "on-topic"
> 
> This thread is about a rw hack movie for eXtreme rw haterz/ODS sufferers which, seems, to be flopping in the cinema.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is doing as well as you can expect at a conservative attempt at relevant moviemaking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why'n't you go see it, and come back with a review.....
> 
> Might cause an epiphany for you.
> 
> I was gonna offer you a rep if you went......but you'd probably rather have Geritol and some prunes, huh?
Click to expand...



I'm waiting for it to come out on VHS

Like most rightwing ideology it is obsolete


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is doing as well as you can expect at a conservative attempt at relevant moviemaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why'n't you go see it, and come back with a review.....
> 
> Might cause an epiphany for you.
> 
> I was gonna offer you a rep if you went......but you'd probably rather have Geritol and some prunes, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for it to come out on VHS
> 
> Like most rightwing ideology it is obsolete
Click to expand...





"Like most rightwing ideology it is obsolete."

Which one? .....individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.




Did you mean 'rightwinger' is obsolete?

Hey....don't be so sensitive about your age.

You know I have great respect for you nonagenarians.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP never brought the bill up for a vote for any Democrat to block, as you have stupidly admitted!!!!! Like a knee jerk hack you blame the Dems, but the GOP didn't even have support among themselves which is why they never brought the bill to the floor for a vote, so it is a complete fabrication to claim the GOP had 55 votes!!!! The GOP had been using a "Majority of the majority" rule for bringing a bill to the floor for a vote and if they had 55 GOP votes they would have brought it up for a vote, but there was not a majority of Senate Republicans supporting ANY reform bill to bring it up for a vote. Thus NO bill ever made it to the Senate floor for a vote! All but one never made it out of committee even though the GOP held a two seat majority in the committee. There is no 60 vote rule in committee!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....Led Efforts To Block Reform Of Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac"
> 
> Who did?
> 
> Democrats.
> 
> 
> The fabrication begins when you claim a cerebral cortex.
> 
> 
> For those capable of erudition:
> 
> 
> Published: *September 11, 2003*
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON, Sept. 10 *The Bush administration today recommended the most significant regulatory overhaul *in the housing finance industry since the savings and loan crisis a decade ago.
> Under the plan, disclosed at a Congressional hearing today, a new agency would be created within the Treasury Department to assume supervision of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, the government-sponsored companies that are the two largest players in the mortgage lending industry.
> The proposal is the opening act in one of the biggest and most significant lobbying battles of the Congressional session.
> 
> 
> *Among the groups denouncing the proposal today were the National Association of Home Builders and Congressional Democrats *who fear that tighter regulation of the companies could sharply reduce their commitment to financing low-income and affordable housing.
> ''These two entities --* Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac -- are not facing any kind of financial crisis,'' said Representative Barney Frank of Massachusetts, the ranking Democrat on the Financial Services Committee. *''The more people exaggerate these problems, the more pressure there is on these companies, the less we will see in terms of affordable housing.''
> Representative Melvin L. Watt, Democrat of North Carolina, agreed.
> New Agency Proposed to Oversee Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae - NYTimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> *What have we learned?*
> 
> That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution.
> 
> 
> And, that you remain a dope swearing allegiance to the corrupters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again.....no Liberal/Democrat/ Progressive should ever.......ever......be allowed a seat of power in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What we have learned is you lack the intelligence to differentiate between TALK, and ACTIONS!!!!! While the GOP TALKED reform, they blocked all reform in COMMITTEE which the GOP CONTROLLED. No bill got out of the GOP controlled committees in 2003 or 2004 where the GOP held the majority of seats!!!
> 
> Here are all the bills of 2003 and 2004:
> 
> H.R.2022 introduced on 7 May 2003 by Rep. Christopher Shays (R-CT,4).
> Title: To extend the registration and reporting requirements of the Federal securities laws to certain housing-related Government-sponsored enterprises, and for other purposes.
> Latest Major Action: 5/23/2003 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Capital Markets, Insurance and Government Sponsored Enterprises.
> H.R.2117 introduced 23 May 2003 by Rep. Pete Fortney (D-CA,13).
> Title: To amend the Federal National Mortgage Association Charter Act and the Federal Home Loan Mortgage Corporation Act to remove certain competitive advantages granted to the housing-related government-sponsored enterprises relative to other secondary mortgage market enterprises, and for other purposes.
> Latest Major Action: 5/23/2003 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Capital Markets, Insurance and Government Sponsored Enterprises.
> H.R.2575 introduced on 24 June 2003 by Rep. Richard H Baker (R-LA,6).
> Title: To reform the regulation of certain housing-related Government-sponsored enterprises, and for other purposes.
> Latest Major Action: 9/25/2003 House committee/subcommittee actions. Status: Committee Hearings Held.
> H.R.2803 introduced on 21 July 2003 by Rep. Edward R Royce (R-CA,40).
> Title: To establish the Office of Housing Finance Oversight in the Department of the Treasury to ensure the financial safety and soundness of Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac, and the Federal home loan banks.
> Latest Major Action: 8/4/2003 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Capital Markets, Insurance and Government Sponsored Enterprises.
> H.R.2897 introduced on 25 July 2003 by Rep. Julia Carson (D-IN,7)
> Title: To end homelessness in the United States.
> Latest Major Action: 8/25/2003 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Housing and Community Opportunity.
> S.1508, introduced 31 July 2003 by Sen Chuck Hagel (R-NE).
> Title: A bill to address regulation of secondary mortgage market enterprises, and for other purposes.
> Latest Major Action: 4/1/2004 Senate committee/subcommittee actions. Status: Committee on Banking, Housing, and Urban Affairs. Ordered to be reported with an amendment in the nature of a substitute favorably.
> S.1656, introduced 23 September 2003 by Sen Jon S. Corzine (D-NJ).
> Title: A bill to address regulation of secondary mortgage market enterprises, and for other purposes.
> Latest Major Action: 9/25/2003 Referred to Senate committee. Status: Read twice and referred to the Committee on Banking, Housing, and Urban Affairs.
> H.R.3507 introduced 18 November 2003 by Rep. Brad Sherman (D-CA,27).
> Title: To expand homeownership opportunities in States having high housing costs.
> Latest Major Action: 1/2/2004 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Capital Markets, Insurance and Government Sponsored Enterprises.
Click to expand...






I said "That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution."


And your post pertained to that......how?


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "....Led Efforts To Block Reform Of Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac&#8230;"
> 
> Who did?
> 
> Democrats.
> 
> 
> The fabrication begins when you claim a cerebral cortex.
> 
> 
> For those capable of erudition:
> 
> 
> Published: *September 11, 2003*
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON, Sept. 10&#8212; *The Bush administration today recommended the most significant regulatory overhaul *in the housing finance industry since the savings and loan crisis a decade ago.
> Under the plan, disclosed at a Congressional hearing today, a new agency would be created within the Treasury Department to assume supervision of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, the government-sponsored companies that are the two largest players in the mortgage lending industry.
> The proposal is the opening act in one of the biggest and most significant lobbying battles of the Congressional session.
> 
> 
> *Among the groups denouncing the proposal today were the National Association of Home Builders and Congressional Democrats *who fear that tighter regulation of the companies could sharply reduce their commitment to financing low-income and affordable housing.
> ''These two entities --* Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac -- are not facing any kind of financial crisis,'' said Representative Barney Frank of Massachusetts, the ranking Democrat on the Financial Services Committee. *''The more people exaggerate these problems, the more pressure there is on these companies, the less we will see in terms of affordable housing.''
> Representative Melvin L. Watt, Democrat of North Carolina, agreed.
> New Agency Proposed to Oversee Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae - NYTimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> *What have we learned?*
> 
> That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution.
> 
> 
> And, that you remain a dope swearing allegiance to the corrupters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again.....no Liberal/Democrat/ Progressive should ever.......ever......be allowed a seat of power in this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we have learned is you lack the intelligence to differentiate between TALK, and ACTIONS!!!!! While the GOP TALKED reform, they blocked all reform in COMMITTEE which the GOP CONTROLLED. No bill got out of the GOP controlled committees in 2003 or 2004 where the GOP held the majority of seats!!!
> 
> Here are all the bills of 2003 and 2004:
> 
> H.R.2022 introduced on 7 May 2003 by Rep. Christopher Shays (R-CT,4).
> Title: To extend the registration and reporting requirements of the Federal securities laws to certain housing-related Government-sponsored enterprises, and for other purposes.
> *Latest Major Action: 5/23/2003 Referred to House subcommittee*. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Capital Markets, Insurance and Government Sponsored Enterprises.
> H.R.2117 introduced 23 May 2003 by Rep. Pete Fortney (D-CA,13).
> Title: To amend the Federal National Mortgage Association Charter Act and the Federal Home Loan Mortgage Corporation Act to remove certain competitive advantages granted to the housing-related government-sponsored enterprises relative to other secondary mortgage market enterprises, and for other purposes.
> *Latest Major Action: 5/23/2003 Referred to House subcommittee.* Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Capital Markets, Insurance and Government Sponsored Enterprises.
> H.R.2575 introduced on 24 June 2003 by Rep. Richard H Baker (R-LA,6).
> Title: To reform the regulation of certain housing-related Government-sponsored enterprises, and for other purposes.
> *Latest Major Action: 9/25/2003 House committee/subcommittee actions. Status: Committee Hearings Held.*
> H.R.2803 introduced on 21 July 2003 by Rep. Edward R Royce (R-CA,40).
> Title: To establish the Office of Housing Finance Oversight in the Department of the Treasury to ensure the financial safety and soundness of Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac, and the Federal home loan banks.
> *Latest Major Action: 8/4/2003 Referred to House subcommittee.* Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Capital Markets, Insurance and Government Sponsored Enterprises.
> H.R.2897 introduced on 25 July 2003 by Rep. Julia Carson (D-IN,7)
> Title: To end homelessness in the United States.
> *Latest Major Action: 8/25/2003 Referred to House subcommittee.* Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Housing and Community Opportunity.
> S.1508, introduced 31 July 2003 by Sen Chuck Hagel (R-NE).
> Title: A bill to address regulation of secondary mortgage market enterprises, and for other purposes.
> *Latest Major Action: 4/1/2004 Senate committee/subcommittee actions*. Status: Committee on Banking, Housing, and Urban Affairs. Ordered to be reported with an amendment in the nature of a substitute favorably.
> S.1656, introduced 23 September 2003 by Sen Jon S. Corzine (D-NJ).
> Title: A bill to address regulation of secondary mortgage market enterprises, and for other purposes.
> *Latest Major Action: 9/25/2003 Referred to Senate committee.* Status: Read twice and referred to the Committee on Banking, Housing, and Urban Affairs.
> H.R.3507 introduced 18 November 2003 by Rep. Brad Sherman (D-CA,27).
> Title: To expand homeownership opportunities in States having high housing costs.
> *Latest Major Action: 1/2/2004 Referred to House subcommittee. *Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Capital Markets, Insurance and Government Sponsored Enterprises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said "That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution."
> 
> 
> *And your post pertained to that......how?*
Click to expand...


Ahhhhh, the perpetual dumb act!!!

My post unassailably, as exposed by your dumb act, put the lie to your claim that the powerless Dems were the problem by showing that the GOP blocked every bill in the committees they controlled. Since the GOP held the majority in every committee, and there is no 60 vote threshold, which you falsely claimed was thew reason no bill passed, a simple vote along Party lines would have moved every bill out of committee, but the GOP lacked the votes to get even one bill out of committee.

Get it? Or do I have to explain it more s l o w l y ?????


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we have learned is you lack the intelligence to differentiate between TALK, and ACTIONS!!!!! While the GOP TALKED reform, they blocked all reform in COMMITTEE which the GOP CONTROLLED. No bill got out of the GOP controlled committees in 2003 or 2004 where the GOP held the majority of seats!!!
> 
> Here are all the bills of 2003 and 2004:
> 
> H.R.2022 introduced on 7 May 2003 by Rep. Christopher Shays (R-CT,4).
> Title: To extend the registration and reporting requirements of the Federal securities laws to certain housing-related Government-sponsored enterprises, and for other purposes.
> Latest Major Action: 5/23/2003 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Capital Markets, Insurance and Government Sponsored Enterprises.
> H.R.2117 introduced 23 May 2003 by Rep. Pete Fortney (D-CA,13).
> Title: To amend the Federal National Mortgage Association Charter Act and the Federal Home Loan Mortgage Corporation Act to remove certain competitive advantages granted to the housing-related government-sponsored enterprises relative to other secondary mortgage market enterprises, and for other purposes.
> Latest Major Action: 5/23/2003 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Capital Markets, Insurance and Government Sponsored Enterprises.
> H.R.2575 introduced on 24 June 2003 by Rep. Richard H Baker (R-LA,6).
> Title: To reform the regulation of certain housing-related Government-sponsored enterprises, and for other purposes.
> Latest Major Action: 9/25/2003 House committee/subcommittee actions. Status: Committee Hearings Held.
> H.R.2803 introduced on 21 July 2003 by Rep. Edward R Royce (R-CA,40).
> Title: To establish the Office of Housing Finance Oversight in the Department of the Treasury to ensure the financial safety and soundness of Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac, and the Federal home loan banks.
> Latest Major Action: 8/4/2003 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Capital Markets, Insurance and Government Sponsored Enterprises.
> H.R.2897 introduced on 25 July 2003 by Rep. Julia Carson (D-IN,7)
> Title: To end homelessness in the United States.
> Latest Major Action: 8/25/2003 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Housing and Community Opportunity.
> S.1508, introduced 31 July 2003 by Sen Chuck Hagel (R-NE).
> Title: A bill to address regulation of secondary mortgage market enterprises, and for other purposes.
> Latest Major Action: 4/1/2004 Senate committee/subcommittee actions. Status: Committee on Banking, Housing, and Urban Affairs. Ordered to be reported with an amendment in the nature of a substitute favorably.
> S.1656, introduced 23 September 2003 by Sen Jon S. Corzine (D-NJ).
> Title: A bill to address regulation of secondary mortgage market enterprises, and for other purposes.
> Latest Major Action: 9/25/2003 Referred to Senate committee. Status: Read twice and referred to the Committee on Banking, Housing, and Urban Affairs.
> H.R.3507 introduced 18 November 2003 by Rep. Brad Sherman (D-CA,27).
> Title: To expand homeownership opportunities in States having high housing costs.
> Latest Major Action: 1/2/2004 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Capital Markets, Insurance and Government Sponsored Enterprises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said "That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution."
> 
> 
> *And your post pertained to that......how?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh, the perpetual dumb act!!!
> 
> My post unassailably, as exposed by your dumb act, put the lie to your claim that the powerless Dems were the problem by showing that the GOP blocked every bill in the committees they controlled.
Click to expand...



Of course it did no such thing.

They blocked every attempt at resolution.




And more to the point...."I said "That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution."


And you have tap-danced as though on hot coals.

I suspect you realize your position is built on lies.




Perhaps you'd care to answer what Dot Coma would not, could not:

If Democrat policy, beginning with Franklin Roosevelt, to ignore the Constitution, and involve government in the private market, had not taken place.....

....would there have been a mortgage meltdown?



Or....return to the tap-dancing.


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is doing as well as you can expect at a conservative attempt at relevant moviemaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why'n't you go see it, and come back with a review.....
> 
> Might cause an epiphany for you.
> 
> I was gonna offer you a rep if you went......but you'd probably rather have Geritol and some prunes, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for it to come out on VHS
> 
> Like most rightwing ideology it is obsolete
Click to expand...


yep  They refer to it as "straight to video"


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why'n't you go see it, and come back with a review.....
> 
> Might cause an epiphany for you.
> 
> I was gonna offer you a rep if you went......but you'd probably rather have Geritol and some prunes, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for it to come out on VHS
> 
> Like most rightwing ideology it is obsolete
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Like most rightwing ideology it is obsolete."
> 
> Which one? .....individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional .
Click to expand...


Like claiming that slavery was not that big a deal. Excusing it because "other nations did it"

I thought you guys outgrew that


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for it to come out on VHS
> 
> Like most rightwing ideology it is obsolete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Like most rightwing ideology it is obsolete."
> 
> Which one? .....individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like claiming that slavery was not that big a deal. Excusing it because "other nations did it"
> 
> I thought you guys outgrew that
Click to expand...




You are mistaken once again....this is getting to be your hallmark:

Support and maintenance of slavery as an institution was under the purview of the Democrat Party.

1. Republicans passed all of the amendments associated with its demise.

2. Democrats in the Senate blocked every anti-lynching bill to come their way.

3. 	1966 Republican Bo Calloway ran against Democrat Lester Maddox, who gained national attention for refusing to serve blacks in his popular cafeteria near the Georgia Tech campus. Newsmen tipped off about the confrontation reported how restaurant patrons and employees wielded ax handles while Mr. Maddox waved a pistol.  Lester Maddox Dies at 87; Segregationist Ex-Governor Leaves Complicated Legacy | HighBeam Business: Arrive Prepared

a.	Maddox was endorsed by Democrat Jimmy Carter in the above governors race. When the race was too close to call, the Democrat state legislature gave it to Maddox.

b.	Calloway appealed to the Supreme Court.but the court upheld the legislatures decision.

c.	On that very Supreme Court was former KKK member Justice Hugo Black. 

d.	Democrat Hugo Black was Democrat FDRs first appointee, in 1937. This KKK Senator from Alabama wrote the majority decision on Korematsu v. US; in 1967, he said They all look alike to a person not a Jap.
Engage: Conversations in Philosophy: "They all look alike to a person not a Jap"*: The Legacy of Korematsu at OSU

e. Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party Foner, Reconstruction: Americas Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877, p. 425




I certainly hope this helps to jar you back to reality.


BTW....have you read of Bill 'the rapist' Clinton's racist past?

I can provide it.....


----------



## Dot Com

^ as in "they were for it before they were against it" 

NEXT!!!...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dot Com said:


> ^ as in "they were for it before they were against it"
> 
> NEXT!!!...






So.....you remain confused...er, convinced, that anything has actually changed?


'BILL CLINTON: IN PAST, OBAMA WOULD BE 'CARRYING OUR BAGS'
Bill Clinton: In Past, Obama Would Be 'Carrying Our Bags'



You must be that "reliable Democrat voter," eh?


----------



## Dot Com

WHATEVER it was in the past, Repubs are the party of white people and a smattering of clueless asian-types


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said "That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution."
> 
> 
> *And your post pertained to that......how?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh, the perpetual dumb act!!!
> 
> My post unassailably, as exposed by your dumb act, put the lie to your claim that the powerless Dems were the problem by showing that the GOP blocked every bill in the committees they controlled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it did no such thing.
> 
> They blocked every attempt at resolution.
Click to expand...

They being the GOP because the Dems were powerless to block anything in committee and every bill got blocked in committee!!!

You are wearing out the dumb act pretending you are too stupid to know you lied when you said the Dems used the 60 vote threshold to block all the GOP bills. All it takes is a simple majority to move a bill out of committee and the GOP held a majority in every committee.

Get it now?????


----------



## paperview

<cough>

"In June 2005, the U.S. Senate finally voted to issue a formal apology for lynching. This represented the first time in U.S. history  that Congress had acknowledged, in a formal resolution, the historic  crimes committed against people of African descent in the United States. 



*However, when the resolution came to the floor of the Senate for a  final voice vote, only 85 U.S. Senators had  co-signed as sponsors. Fifteen senators, all Republicans, had not. After  the actual vote, seven Republican senators agreed to sign a large copy  of the Senates anti-lynching resolution, for the purposes of public  display. Eight Republicans steadfastly refused to endorse an apology for  lynching: Trent Lott (R-Mississippi), Thad Cochran (R-Mississippi),  John Cornyn (R-Texas), Lamar Alexander (R-Tennessee), Michael Enzi  (R-Wyoming), Judd Gregg (R-New Hampshire), John Sununu (R-New  Hampshire), and Craig Thomas (R-Wyoming).  *

In another unprecedented moment, the United States House apologized  for both slavery and Jim Crow on July 29, 2008.  In doing so, they  acknowledged that slavery and Jim Crow continued to impact the African  American community, long after the systems of oppression were formally  abolished."


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh, the perpetual dumb act!!!
> 
> My post unassailably, as exposed by your dumb act, put the lie to your claim that the powerless Dems were the problem by showing that the GOP blocked every bill in the committees they controlled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it did no such thing.
> 
> They blocked every attempt at resolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They being the GOP because the Dems were powerless to block anything in committee and every bill got blocked in committee!!!
> 
> You are wearing out the dumb act pretending you are too stupid to know you lied when you said the Dems used the 60 vote threshold to block all the GOP bills. All it takes is a simple majority to move a bill out of committee and the GOP held a majority in every committee.
> 
> Get it now?????
Click to expand...





Another lie.


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it did no such thing.
> 
> They blocked every attempt at resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> They being the GOP because the Dems were powerless to block anything in committee and every bill got blocked in committee!!!
> 
> You are wearing out the dumb act pretending you are too stupid to know you lied when you said the Dems used the 60 vote threshold to block all the GOP bills. All it takes is a simple majority to move a bill out of committee and the GOP held a majority in every committee.
> 
> Get it now?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie.
Click to expand...

On your part only! 

Please show even one bill that came to the floor of the Senate providing the Dems the opportunity to block the bill with the 60 vote threshold. You won't because it never happened, and YOU know it but are too dishonest a liar to admit it.


----------



## paperview

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They being the GOP because the Dems were powerless to block anything in committee and every bill got blocked in committee!!!
> 
> You are wearing out the dumb act pretending you are too stupid to know you lied when you said the Dems used the 60 vote threshold to block all the GOP bills. All it takes is a simple majority to move a bill out of committee and the GOP held a majority in every committee.
> 
> Get it now?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On your part only!
> 
> Please show even one bill that came to the floor of the Senate providing the Dems the opportunity to block the bill with the 60 vote threshold. You won't because it never happened, and YOU know it but are too dishonest a liar to admit it.
Click to expand...

She never backs up what she says.

All bluff and bluster.


----------



## Dot Com

why is PC perpetuating her  

MOREOVER, if the movie is going to be such a smashing, box office, hit, why have only 2-3 Repub voters bothered to post in this rw, kool aid  thread  

BTW- I bet D'nesh is praying  to Vishnu that his *cough* "film" at least breaks even before he is carted-off to serve his time.


----------



## PoliticalChic

paperview said:


> <cough>
> 
> "In June 2005, the U.S. Senate finally voted to issue a formal apology for lynching. This represented the first time in U.S. history  that Congress had acknowledged, in a formal resolution, the historic  crimes committed against people of African descent in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> *However, when the resolution came to the floor of the Senate for a  final voice vote, only 85 U.S. Senators had  co-signed as sponsors. Fifteen senators, all Republicans, had not. After  the actual vote, seven Republican senators agreed to sign a large copy  of the Senates anti-lynching resolution, for the purposes of public  display. Eight Republicans steadfastly refused to endorse an apology for  lynching: Trent Lott (R-Mississippi), Thad Cochran (R-Mississippi),  John Cornyn (R-Texas), Lamar Alexander (R-Tennessee), Michael Enzi  (R-Wyoming), Judd Gregg (R-New Hampshire), John Sununu (R-New  Hampshire), and Craig Thomas (R-Wyoming).  *
> 
> In another unprecedented moment, the United States House apologized  for both slavery and Jim Crow on July 29, 2008.  In doing so, they  acknowledged that slavery and Jim Crow continued to impact the African  American community, long after the systems of oppression were formally  abolished."






1.  Where is the link?
Are you trying to pretend that it was Republicans who were opposed to civil rights legislation?

You couldn't be that stupid....


2. "More than 200 anti lynching bills were introduced in congress in the first part of the century and the House of Representatives passed anti-lynching bills three times. However, the legislation was *repeatedly blocked by Senators from the South* and almost 5,000 people - mostly African-Americans  were lynched between 1882 and 1968."
Senate Apologizes For Not Enacting Anti-Lynching Legislation, A Look at Journalist and Anti-Lynching Crusader Ida B. Wells | Democracy Now!


3. Language is important, so in any discussion of who the segregationists were, *liberals switch the word Democrats to southerners. *Remember, the Civil Rights Act of 1957 was supported by all the Republicans in the Senate, but only 29 of 47 Democratsand a number of the segregationist Democrats were northern Dems (Oregon, Washington, Montana, and Wyoming). * Not southerners: Democrats.*

a.	There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.
Coulter, "Mugged"


4. Heres what were up against: the Washington Post* lies outright, describing Senator William Fulbright as a progressive on racial issues.*  Fulbright was a full-bore segregationist, voting against the 1957, 1960, 1964, and 1965 civil rights bills.
Ibid.


5. "On June 13, 2005, in a resolution sponsored by senators Mary Landrieu of Louisiana and George Allen of Virginia, together with 78 others, the US Senate formally apologized for its failure to enact this and other anti-lynching bills "when action was most needed."[3] From 1882-1968, "...nearly 200 anti-lynching bills were introduced in Congress, and three passed the House. Seven presidents between 1890 and 1952 petitioned Congress to pass a federal law."[3]* None was approved by the Senate because of the powerful opposition of the Southern Democratic voting bloc"*
Senate Apologizes for Not Passing Anti-Lynching Laws | Fox News


6. "Three years after Brown, President Eisenhower won passage of his landmark Civil Rights Act of 1957. Republican Senator Everett Dirksen authored and introduced the 1960 Civil Rights Act, and saw it through to passage. Republicans supported the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the 1965 Voting Rights Act overwhelmingly, and by much higher percentages in both House and Senate than the Democrats. *Indeed, the 1964 Civil Rights Act became law only after overcoming a Democrat filibuster."*
Everything I Know Is Wrong: History of the Republican Party


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dot Com said:


> why is PC perpetuating her





Yet.....no examples of anything I've posted as not true.....


Why is that?


With very little effort, you have become to serious posters what the Washington Generals are to the Harlem Globetrotters.


----------



## PoliticalChic

paperview said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie.
> 
> 
> 
> On your part only!
> 
> Please show even one bill that came to the floor of the Senate providing the Dems the opportunity to block the bill with the 60 vote threshold. You won't because it never happened, and YOU know it but are too dishonest a liar to admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She never backs up what she says.
> 
> All bluff and bluster.
Click to expand...




Everything is linked and sourced, you lying gutter rat.


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is PC perpetuating her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet.....*no examples of anything I've posted as not true*.....
> 
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> With very little effort, you have become to serious posters what the Washington Generals are to the Harlem Globetrotters.
Click to expand...


I nailed you on your 60 vote threshold lie.


----------



## Dot Com

D'nesh does his frog walk to prison in September right?


----------



## rightwinger

Dot Com said:


> D'nesh does his frog walk to prison in September right?



It will make a nice documentary


----------



## paperview

Nothing says more about how pubbies give a shit about Civil Rights -- and giving power to Black Americans  than this -- albeit, it's a dated image...there is a one or two  here or there, iffin you look hard. 







Wait...let me get up the record...


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> On your part only!
> 
> Please show even one bill that came to the floor of the Senate providing the Dems the opportunity to block the bill with the 60 vote threshold. You won't because it never happened, and YOU know it but are too dishonest a liar to admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> She never backs up what she says.
> 
> All bluff and bluster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is linked and sourced, you lying gutter rat.
Click to expand...


Linked to lying Right-wing opinion pieces.
I posted the bill number of every reform bill in the House and Senate, not one of which was ever brought to the floor for a vote and thus every one killed by the GOP majority who control what bill is brought to the floor, the Dems are powerless in bringing a vote to the floor.

Try again.


----------



## Dot Com

what I want to know is how many ppl on this forum shelled out their hard-earned greenbacks to go see that propaganda?


----------



## rightwinger

paperview said:


> Nothing says more about how pubbies give a shit about Civil Rights -- and giving power to Black Americans  than this -- albeit, it's a dated image...there is a one or two  here or there, iffin you look hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...let me get up the record...



Considering they have only elected six blacks to Congress in the last 100 years, you don't want to rush them

They are looking for blacks who are "qualified"


----------



## paperview

Oh...

let's see...



 *Ron Dellums*
(born 1935)
California's 7th January 3, 1971 January 3, 1975 Democratic 92nd
(19711973) [37] [note 32] 93rd
(19731975)   California's 8th January 3, 1975 January 3, 1993 94th
(19751977)   THRU   102nd
(19911993)   California's 9th January 3, 1993 February 6, 1998 103rd
(19931995)   104th
(19951997)   105th
(19971999)   


 *Ralph Metcalfe*
(19101978)
Illinois's 1st January 3, 1971 October 10, 1978 Democratic 92nd
(19711973) [38] [note 33] 93rd
(19731975)   94th
(19751977)   95th
(19771979)   


 *Parren Mitchell*
(19222007)
Maryland's 7th January 3, 1971 January 3, 1987 Democratic 92nd
(19711973) [39] [note 34]   THRU   99th
(19851987)   


 *Charles B. Rangel*
(born 1930)
New York's 18th January 3, 1971 January 3, 1973 Democratic 92nd
(19711973) [40] [note 35] New York's 19th January 3, 1973 January 3, 1983 93rd
(19731975)   THRU   97th
(19811983)   New York's 16th January 3, 1983 January 3, 1993 98th
(19831985)   THRU   102nd
(19911993)   New York's 15th January 3, 1993 January 3, 2013 103rd
(19931995)   THRU   112th
(20112013)   New York's 13th January 3, 2013 Incumbent 113th
(20132015)   


 *Yvonne Brathwaite Burke*
(born 1932)
California's 37th January 3, 1973 January 3, 1975 Democratic 93rd
(19731975) [41] [note 36] California's 28th January 3, 1975 January 3, 1979 94th
(19751977)   95th
(19771979)   


 *Barbara Jordan*
(19361996)
Texas's 18th January 3, 1973 January 3, 1979 Democratic 93rd
(19731975) [42] [note 37] 94th
(19751977)   95th
(19771979)   


 *Andrew Young*
(born 1932)
Georgia's 5th January 3, 1973 January 29, 1977 Democratic 93rd
(19731975) [43] [note 38] 94th
(19751977)   95th
(19771979)   


 *Cardiss Collins*
(19312013)
Illinois's 7th June 5, 1973 January 3, 1997 Democratic 93rd
(19731975) [44] [note 39]   THRU   104th
(19951997)   


 *Harold Ford, Sr.*
(born 1945)
Tennessee's 8th January 3, 1975 January 3, 1983 Democratic 94th
(19751977) [45] [note 40] 95th
(19771979)   96th
(19791981)   97th
(19811983)   Tennessee's 9th January 3, 1983 January 3, 1997 98th
(19831985)   THRU   104th
(19951997)   


 *Julian C. Dixon*
(19342000)
California's 28th January 3, 1979 January 3, 1993 Democratic 96th
(19791981) [46] [note 41]   THRU   102nd
(19911993)   California's 32nd January 3, 1993 December 8, 2000 103rd
(19931995)   THRU   106th
(19992001)   


 *William H. Gray*
(1941-2013)
Pennsylvania's 2nd January 3, 1979 September 11, 1991 Democratic 96th
(19791981) [47] [note 42]   THRU   102nd
(19911993)   


 *Mickey Leland*
(19441989)
Texas's 18th January 3, 1979 August 7, 1989 Democratic 96th
(19791981) [48] [note 43] 97th
(19811983)   98th
(19831985)   99th
(19851987)   100th
(19871989)   101st
(19891991)   


 *Bennett M. Stewart*
(19121988)
Illinois's 1st January 3, 1979 January 3, 1981 Democratic 96th
(19791981) [49] [note 44] 


 *George W. Crockett, Jr.*
(19091997)
Michigan's 13th November 4, 1980 January 3, 1991 Democratic 96th
(19791981) [50] [note 45]   THRU   101st
(19891991)   


 *Mervyn M. Dymally*
(19262012)
California's 31st January 3, 1981 January 3, 1993 Democratic 97th
(19811983) [51] [note 46]   THRU   102nd
(19911993)   


 *Gus Savage*
(born 1925)
Illinois's 2nd January 3, 1981 January 3, 1993 Democratic 97th
(19811983) [52] [note 47]   THRU   102nd
(19911993)   


 *Harold Washington*
(19221987)
Illinois's 1st January 3, 1981 April 30, 1983 Democratic 97th
(19811983) [53] [note 48] 98th
(19831985)   


 *Katie Hall*
(19382012)
Indiana's 1st November 2, 1982 January 3, 1985 Democratic 97th
(19811983) [54] [note 49] 98th
(19831985)   


 *Major Owens*
(19362013)
New York's 12th January 3, 1983 January 3, 1993 Democratic 98th
(19831985) [55] [note 50]   THRU   102nd
(19911993)   New York's 11th January 3, 1993 January 3, 2007 103rd
(19931995)   THRU   109th
(20052007)   


 *Ed Towns*
(born 1934)
New York's 11th January 3, 1983 January 3, 1993 Democratic 98th
(19831985) [56] [note 51]   THRU   102nd
(19911993)   New York's 10th January 3, 1993 January 3, 2013 103rd
(19931995)   THRU   112th
(20112013)   


 *Alan Wheat*
(born 1951)
Missouri's 5th January 3, 1983 January 3, 1995 Democratic 98th
(19831985) [57] [note 52]   THRU   103rd
(19931995)   


 *Charles Hayes*
(19181997)
Illinois's 1st August 23, 1983 January 3, 1993 Democratic 98th
(19831985) [58] [note 53] 99th
(19851987)   100th
(19871989)   101st
(19891991)   102nd
(19911993)   


 *Alton R. Waldon, Jr.*
(born 1936)
New York's 6th June 10, 1986 January 3, 1987 Democratic 99th
(19851987) [59] [note 54] 


 *Mike Espy*
(born 1953)
Mississippi's 2nd January 3, 1987 January 22, 1993 Democratic 100th
(19871989) [60] [note 55] 101st
(19891991)   102nd
(19911993)   103rd
(19931995)   


 *Floyd H. Flake*
(born 1945)
New York's 6th January 3, 1987 November 17, 1997 Democratic 100th
(19871989) [61] [note 56]   THRU   105th
(19971999)   


 *John Lewis*
(born 1940)
Georgia's 5th January 3, 1987 Incumbent Democratic 100th
(19871989) [62] [note 57]   THRU   113th
(20132015)   


 *Kweisi Mfume*
(born 1948)
Maryland's 7th January 3, 1987 February 15, 1996 Democratic 100th
(19871989) [63] [note 58] 101st
(19891991)   102nd
(19911993)   103rd
(19931995)   104th
(19951997)   


 *Donald M. Payne*
(19342012)
New Jersey's 10th January 3, 1989 March 6, 2012 Democratic 101st
(19891991) [64] [note 59]   THRU   112th
(20112013)   


 *Craig Anthony Washington*
(born 1941)
Texas's 18th December 9, 1989 January 3, 1995 Democratic 101st
(19891991) [65] [note 60] 102nd
(19911993)   103rd
(19931995)   


 *Barbara-Rose Collins*
(born 1939)
Michigan's 13th January 3, 1991 January 3, 1993 Democratic 102nd
(19911993) [66] [note 61] Michigan's 15th January 3, 1993 January 3, 1997 103rd
(19931995)   104th
(19951997)   


 *Gary Franks*
(born 1953)
Connecticut's 5th January 3, 1991 January 3, 1997 Republican 102nd
(19911993) [67] [note 62] 103rd
(19931995)   104th
(19951997)   


 *William J. Jefferson*
(born 1947)
Louisiana's 2nd January 3, 1991 January 3, 2009 Democratic 102nd
(19911993) [68] [note 63]   THRU   110th
(20072009)   


 *Maxine Waters*
(born 1938)
California's 29th January 3, 1991 January 3, 1993 Democratic 102nd
(19911993) [69] [note 64] California's 35th January 3, 1993 January 3, 2013 103rd
(19931995)   THRU   112th
(20112013)   California's 43rd January 3, 2013 Incumbent 113th
(20132015)   


 *Lucien E. Blackwell*
(19312003)
Pennsylvania's 2nd November 5, 1991 January 3, 1995 Democratic 102nd
(19911993) [70] [note 65] 103rd
(19931995)   


 *Eva M. Clayton*
(born 1934)
North Carolina's 1st November 3, 1992 January 3, 2003 Democratic 102nd
(19911993) [71] [note 66]   THRU   107th
(20012003)   


 *Sanford Bishop*
(born 1947)
Georgia's 2nd January 3, 1993 Incumbent Democratic 103rd
(19931995) [72] 
  THRU   113th
(20132015)   


 *Corrine Brown*
(born 1946)
Florida's 3rd January 3, 1993 January 3, 2013 Democratic 103rd
(19931995) [73] 
  THRU   112th
(20112013)   Florida's 5th January 3, 2013 Incumbent 113th
(20132015)   


 *Jim Clyburn*
(born 1940)
South Carolina's 6th January 3, 1993 Incumbent Democratic 103rd
(19931995) [74] [note 67]   THRU   113th
(20132015)   


 *Cleo Fields*
(born 1962)
Louisiana's 4th January 3, 1993 January 3, 1997 Democratic 103rd
(19931995) [75] [note 68] 104th
(19951997)   


 *Alcee Hastings*
(born 1936)
Florida's 23rd January 3, 1993 January 3, 2013 Democratic 103rd
(19931995) [76] 
  THRU   112th
(20112013)   Florida's 20th January 3, 2013 Incumbent 113th
(20132015)   


 *Earl F. Hilliard*
(born 1942)
Alabama's 7th January 3, 1993 January 3, 2003 Democratic 103rd
(19931995) [77] [note 69]   THRU   107th
(20012003)   


 *Eddie Bernice Johnson*
(born 1935)
Texas's 30th January 3, 1993 Incumbent Democratic 103rd
(19931995) [78] [note 70]   THRU   113th
(20132015)   


 *Cynthia McKinney*
(born 1955)
Georgia's 11th January 3, 1993 January 3, 1997 Democratic 103rd
(19931995) [79] [note 71] 104th
(19951997)   Georgia's 4th January 3, 1997 January 3, 2003 105th
(19971999)   106th
(19992001)   107th
(20012003)   January 3, 2005 January 3, 2007 109th
(20052007)   


 *Carrie P. Meek*
(born 1926)
Florida's 17th January 3, 1993 January 3, 2003 Democratic 103rd
(19931995) [80] [note 72] 104th
(19951997)   105th
(19971999)   106th
(19992001)   107th
(20012003)   


 *Mel Reynolds*
(born 1952)
Illinois's 2nd January 3, 1993 October 1, 1995 Democratic 103rd
(19931995) [81] [note 73] 104th
(19951997)   


 *Bobby Rush*
(born 1946)
Illinois's 1st January 3, 1993 Incumbent Democratic 103rd
(19931995) [82] 
  THRU   113th
(20132015)   


 *Robert C. Scott*
(born 1947)
Virginia's 3rd January 3, 1993 Incumbent Democratic 103rd
(19931995) [83] 
  THRU   113th
(20132015)   


 *Bennie Thompson*
(born 1948)
Mississippi's 2nd April 13, 1993 Incumbent Democratic 103rd
(19931995) [84] [note 74]   THRU   113th
(20132015)   


 *Walter Tucker*
(born 1957)
California's 37th January 3, 1993 December 15, 1995 Democratic 103rd
(19931995) [85] [note 75] 104th
(19951997)   


 *Mel Watt*
(born 1945)
North Carolina's 12th January 3, 1993 January 6, 2014 Democratic 103rd
(19931995) [86] [note 76]   THRU   113th
(20132015)   


 *Albert Wynn*
(born 1951)
Maryland's 4th January 3, 1993 May 31, 2008 Democratic 103rd
(19931995) [87] [note 77]   THRU   110th
(20072009)   


 *Chaka Fattah*
(born 1956)
Pennsylvania's 2nd January 3, 1995 Incumbent Democratic 104th
(19951997) [88] 
  THRU   113th
(20132015)   


 *Sheila Jackson-Lee*
(born 1950)
Texas's 18th January 3, 1995 Incumbent Democratic 104th
(19951997) [89] 
  THRU   113th
(20132015)   


 *J. C. Watts*
(born 1957)
Oklahoma's 4th January 3, 1995 January 3, 2003 Republican 104th
(19951997) [90] [note 78] 105th
(19971999)   106th
(19992001)   107th
(20012003)   


 *Jesse Jackson, Jr.*
(born 1965)
Illinois's 2nd December 12, 1995 November 21, 2012 Democratic 104th
(19951997) [91] [note 79]   THRU   112th
(20112013)   


 *Juanita Millender-McDonald*
(19382007)
California's 37th March 26, 1996 April 22, 2007 Democratic 104th
(19951997) [92] [note 80]   THRU   110th
(20072009)   


 *Elijah Cummings*
(born 1951)
Maryland's 7th April 16, 1996 Incumbent Democratic 104th
(19951997) [93] [note 81]   THRU   113th
(20132015)   


 *Julia Carson*
(1938-2007)
Indiana's 10th January 3, 1997 January 3, 2003 Democratic 105th
(19971999) [94] [note 82] 106th
(1999-2001)   107th
(20012003)   Indiana's 7th January 3, 2003 December 15, 2007 108th
(20032005)   109th
(20052007)   110th
(20072009)   


 *Danny K. Davis*
(born 1941)
Illinois's 7th January 3, 1997 Incumbent Democratic 105th
(19971999) [95] 
  THRU   113th
(20132015)   


 *Harold Ford, Jr.*
(born 1970)
Tennessee's 9th January 3, 1997 January 3, 2007 Democratic 105th
(19971999) [96] [note 83]   THRU   109th
(20052007)   


 *Carolyn Cheeks Kilpatrick*
(born 1945)
Michigan's 15th January 3, 1997 January 3, 2003 Democratic 105th
(19971999) [97] [note 84] 106th
(19992001)   107th
(20012003)   Michigan's 13th January 3, 2003 January 3, 2011 108th
(20032005)   109th
(20052007)   110th
(20072009)   111th
(20092011)   


 *Gregory W. Meeks*
(born 1953)
New York's 6th February 3, 1998 January 3, 2013 Democratic 105th
(19971999) [98] [note 85]   THRU   112th
(20112013)   New York's 5th January 3, 2013 Incumbent 113th
(20132015)   


 *Barbara Lee*
(born 1946)
California's 9th April 7, 1998 January 3, 2013 Democratic 105th
(19971999) [99] [note 86]   THRU   112th
(20112013)   California's 13th January 3, 2013 Incumbent 113th
(20132015)   


 *Stephanie Tubbs Jones*
(19492008)
Ohio's 11th January 3, 1999 August 20, 2008 Democratic 106th
(19992001) [100] [note 87]   THRU   110th
(20072009)   


 *William Lacy Clay, Jr.*
(born 1956)
Missouri's 1st January 3, 2001 Incumbent Democratic 107th
(20012003) [101] [note 88]   THRU   113th
(20132015)   


 *Diane Watson*
(born 1933)
California's 32nd June 5, 2001 January 3, 2003 Democratic 107th
(20012003) [102] [note 89] California's 33rd January 3, 2003 January 3, 2011 108th
(20032005)   109th
(20052007)   110th
(20072009)   111th
(20092011)   


 *Frank Ballance*
(born 1942)
North Carolina's 1st January 3, 2003 June 11, 2004 Democratic 108th
(20032005) [103] [note 90] 


 *Artur Davis*
(born 1967)
Alabama's 7th January 3, 2003 January 3, 2011 Democratic 108th
(20032005) [104] [note 91] 109th
(20052007)   110th
(20072009)   111th
(20092011)   


 *Denise Majette*
(born 1955)
Georgia's 4th January 3, 2003 January 3, 2005 Democratic 108th
(20032005) [105] [note 92] 


 *Kendrick Meek*
(born 1966)
Florida's 17th January 3, 2003 January 3, 2011 Democratic 108th
(20032005) [106] [note 93] 109th
(20052007)   110th
(20072009)   111th
(20092011)   


 *David Scott*
(born 1945)
Georgia's 13th January 3, 2003 Incumbent Democratic 108th
(20032005) [107] 
  THRU   113th
(20132015)   


 *G. K. Butterfield*
(born 1947)
North Carolina's 1st July 20, 2004 Incumbent Democratic 108th
(20032005) [108] [note 94]   THRU   113th
(20132015)   


 *Emanuel Cleaver*
(born 1944)
Missouri's 5th January 3, 2005 Incumbent Democratic 109th
(20052007) [109] [note 95]   THRU   113th
(20132015)   


 *Al Green*
(born 1947)
Texas's 9th January 3, 2005 Incumbent Democratic 109th
(20052007) [110] 
  THRU   113th
(20132015)   


 *Gwen Moore*
(born 1951)
Wisconsin's 4th January 3, 2005 Incumbent Democratic 109th
(20052007) [111] [note 96]   THRU   113th
(20132015)   


 *Yvette D. Clarke*
(born 1964)
New York's 11th January 3, 2007 January 3, 2013 Democratic 110th
(20072009) [112] 
111th
(20092011)   112th
(20112013)   New York's 9th January 3, 2013 Incumbent 113th
(20132015)   


 *Keith Ellison*
(born 1963)
Minnesota's 5th January 3, 2007 Incumbent Democratic 110th
(20072009) [113] [note 97] 111th
(20092011)   112th
(20112013)   113th
(20132015)   


 *Hank Johnson*
(born 1954)
Georgia's 4th January 3, 2007 Incumbent Democratic 110th
(20072009) [114] 
111th
(20092011)   112th
(20112013)   113th
(20132015)   


 *Laura Richardson*
(born 1962)
California's 37th August 21, 2007 January 3, 2013 Democratic 110th
(20072009) [115] [note 98] 111th
(20092011)   112th
(20112013)   


 *André Carson*
(born 1974)
Indiana's 7th March 11, 2008 Incumbent Democratic 110th
(20072009) [116] [note 99] 111th
(20092011)   112th
(20112013)   113th
(20132015)   


 *Donna Edwards*
(born 1958)
Maryland's 4th June 17, 2008 Incumbent Democratic 110th
(20072009) [117] [note 100] 111th
(20092011)   112th
(20112013)   113th
(20132015)   


 *Marcia Fudge*
(born 1952)
Ohio's 11th November 18, 2008 Incumbent Democratic 110th
(20072009) [118] [note 101] 111th
(20092011)   112th
(20112013)   113th
(20132015)   


 *Karen Bass*
(born 1953)
California's 33rd January 3, 2011 January 3, 2013 Democratic 112th
(20112013) [119] 
California's 37th January 3, 2013 Incumbent 113th
(20132015)   


 *Hansen Clarke*
(born 1957)
Michigan's 13th January 3, 2011 January 3, 2013 Democratic 112th
(20112013) [120] [note 102] 


 *Cedric Richmond*
(born 1973)
Louisiana's 2nd January 3, 2011 Incumbent Democratic 112th
(20112013) [121] 
113th
(20132015)   


 *Tim Scott*
(born 1965)
South Carolina's 1st January 3, 2011 January 2, 2013 Republican 112th
(20112013) [122] [note 103] 


 *Terri Sewell*
(born 1965)
Alabama's 7th January 3, 2011 Incumbent Democratic 112th
(20112013) [123] [note 104] 113th
(20132015)   


 *Allen West*
(born 1961)
Florida's 22nd January 3, 2011 January 3, 2013 Republican 112th
(20112013) [124] [note 105] 


 *Frederica Wilson*
(born 1942)
Florida's 17th January 3, 2011 January 3, 2013 Democratic 112th
(20112013) [125] 
Florida's 24th January 3, 2013 Incumbent 113th
(20132015)   


 *Donald Payne, Jr.*
(born 1958)
New Jersey's 10th November 6, 2012 Incumbent Democratic 112th
(20112013) [126] [note 106] 113th
(20132015)   


 *Joyce Beatty*
(born 1950)
Ohio's 3rd January 3, 2013 Incumbent Democratic 113th
(20132015) [127] 



 *Steven Horsford*
(born 1973)
Nevada's 4th January 3, 2013 Incumbent Democratic 113th
(20132015) [128] 



 *Hakeem Jeffries*
(born 1970)
New York's 8th January 3, 2013 Incumbent Democratic 113th
(20132015) [129] 



 *Robin Kelly*
(born 1956)
Illinois's 2nd April 9, 2013 Incumbent Democratic 113th
(20132015) [


----------



## paperview

When it comes to actually giving political power to black Americans, that's where we see when the rubber really hits the road.

African Americans in Congress since 1929
     Take a good look. 
*Notice the party affiliation? I see...in all these years...THREE     republicans.*
     93 democrats. Since 1929. Grand Total: THREE REPUBLICANS.
*Hmmm.  [dated list - this was from 2011]*

Yes, you may add three.  Yeah you pubs!  cheers!

     Oscar Stanton De Priest Republican Illinois 1929-1935 
     Arthur W. Mitchell Democrat Illinois 1935-1943 
     William L. Dawson Democrat Illinois 1943-1970 
     Adam Clayton Powell, Jr. Democrat New York 1945-1967, 1967-1971 
     Charles Diggs Democrat Michigan 1955-1980 
     Robert N.C. Nix, Sr. Democrat Pennsylvania 1958-1979
     John Conyers Democrat 1965-present 
     Bill Clay Democrat Missouri 1969-2001 
     Louis Stokes Democrat Ohio 1969-1999 
     Shirley Chisholm Democrat New York 1969-1983 
     George W. Collins Democrat Illinois 1970-1972 
     Ron Dellums Democrat California 1971-1998 
     Ralph Metcalfe Democrat Illinois 1971-1978 
     Parren Mitchell Democrat Maryland 1971-1987 
     Charles B. Rangel Democrat New York 1971-present 
     Yvonne Brathwaite Burke Democrat California 1973-1979 
     Cardiss Collins Democrat Illinois 1973-1997 
     Barbara Jordan Democrat Texas 1973-1979 
     Andrew Young Democrat Georgia 1973-1977 
     Harold Ford, Sr. Democrat Tennessee 1975-1997 
     Julian C. Dixon Democrat California 1979-2000 
     William H. Gray, III Democrat Pennsylvania 1979-1991 
     Mickey Leland Democrat Texas 1979-1989 
     Bennett M. Stewart Democrat Illinois 1979-1981 
     George W. Crockett, Jr. Democrat Michigan 1980-1991 
     Mervyn M. Dymally Democrat California 1981-1993 
     Gus Savage Democrat Illinois 1981-1993 
     Harold Washington Democrat Illinois 1981-1983 
     Katie Hall Democrat Indiana 1982-1985 
     Major Owens Democrat New York 1983-2007 
     Ed Towns Democrat New York 1983-present 
     Alan Wheat Democrat Missouri 1983-1995 
     Charles Hayes Democrat Illinois 1983-1993
     Alton R. Waldon, Jr. Democrat New York 1986-1987 
     Mike Espy Democrat Mississippi 1987-1993 
     Floyd H. Flake Democrat New York 1987-1998
     John Lewis Democrat Georgia 1987-present 
     Kweisi Mfume Democrat Maryland 1987-1996 
     Donald M. Payne Democrat New Jersey 1989-present 
     Craig Anthony Washington Democrat Texas 1989-1995 
     Barbara-Rose Collins Democrat Michigan 1991-1997 
     Gary Franks Republican Connecticut 1991-1997 
     William J. Jefferson Democrat Louisiana 1991-2009 
     Maxine Waters Democrat California 1991-present 
     Lucien E. Blackwell Democrat     Pennsylvania 1991-1995 
     Eva M. Clayton Democrat North Carolina 1992-2003 
     Sanford Bishop Democrat Georgia 1993-present 
     Corrine Brown Democrat Florida 1993-present 
     Jim Clyburn Democrat South Carolina 1993-present 
     Cleo Fields Democrat Louisiana 1993-1997 
     Alcee Hastings Democrat Florida 1993-present 
     Earl Hilliard Democrat Alabama 1993-2003 
     Eddie Bernice Johnson Democrat Texas 1993-present 
     Cynthia McKinney Democrat Georgia 1993-2003, 2005-2007 
     Carrie P. Meek Democrat Florida 1993-2003 
     Mel Reynolds Democrat Illinois 1993-1995
     Bobby Rush Democrat Illinois 1993-present 
     Robert C. Scott Democrat Virginia 1993-present 
     Walter Tucker Democrat California 1993-1995 
     Mel Watt Democrat North Carolina 1993-present 
     Albert Wynn Democrat Maryland 1993-2008 
     Bennie Thompson Democrat Mississippi 1993-present 
     Chaka Fattah Democrat Pennsylvania 1995-present 
     Sheila Jackson-Lee Democrat Texas 1995-present 
     J. C. Watts Republican Oklahoma 1995-2003 
     Jesse Jackson, Jr. Democrat Illinois 1995-present 
     Juanita Millender-McDonald Democrat California 1996-2007 
     Elijah Cummings Democrat Maryland 1996-present 
     Julia Carson Democrat Indiana 1997-2007 
     Danny K. Davis Democrat Illinois 1997-present 
     Harold Ford, Jr. Democrat Tennessee 1997-2007 
     Carolyn Cheeks Kilpatrick Democrat Michigan 1997-present 
     Gregory W. Meeks Democrat New York 1998-present 
     Barbara Lee Democrat California 1998-present 
     Stephanie Tubbs Jones Democrat Ohio 1999-2008 
     William Lacy Clay, Jr. Democrat Missouri 2001-present 
     Diane Watson Democrat California 2001-present 
     Frank Ballance Democrat North Carolina 2003-2004 
     Artur Davis Democrat Alabama 2003-present 
     Denise Majette Democrat Georgia 2003-2005 
     Kendrick Meek Democrat Florida 2003-present 
     David Scott Democrat Georgia 2003-present 
     G. K. Butterfield Democrat North Carolina 2004-present 
     Emanuel Cleaver Democrat Missouri 2005-present 
     Al Green Democrat Texas 2005-present
     Gwen Moore Democrat Wisconsin 2005-present 
     Yvette D. Clarke Democrat New York 2007-present
     Keith Ellison Democrat Minnesota 2007-present 
     Hank Johnson Democrat Georgia 2007-present
     Laura Richardson Democrat California 2007-present 
     André Carson Democrat Indiana 2008-present 
     Donna Edwards Democrat Maryland 2008-present 
     Marcia Fudge Democrat Ohio 2008-present 

     A 2004 book about America's political divisions notes that the *99 percent of all Republican       legislators       across the country and in Congress are white*.     
     The national Republican Party, whose base is in the South, the     Plains     and the Mountain states, looks to white men as its power base and     source of leadership. *
      Even when       Republican states have significant minority populations, the       elected       Republican representatives rarely are drawn from those       communities.*

     The     Great Divide: Retro vs. Metro America, a new look at political     divisions in America by educator-entrepreneur Dr. John Sperling,     calls     those states 'Retro America,' and notes: 'Its whiteness and maleness     are mirrored in the Republican Party.'

*Of       3,643 Republicans serving in the state legislatures, only 44 are       minorities, or 1.2 percent. 

In the Congress, with 274 of the 535       elected senators and representatives Republican, only five are       minorities - three Cuban Americans from Florida, a Mexican       American       from Texas and a Native American senator originally elected as a       Democrat.*

[I repeat, this is  a dated resource from 2011.  It's not that far off. And you know it's not]


----------



## paperview

PoliticalChic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> On your part only!
> 
> Please show even one bill that came to the floor of the Senate providing the Dems the opportunity to block the bill with the 60 vote threshold. You won't because it never happened, and YOU know it but are too dishonest a liar to admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> She never backs up what she says.
> 
> All bluff and bluster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is linked and sourced, you lying gutter rat.
Click to expand...

*"Please show even one bill that came to the floor of the Senate providing  the Dems the opportunity to block the bill with the 60 vote threshold.  You won't because it never happened, and YOU know it but are too  dishonest a liar to admit it."

*Do it - - or be be known as..._a lying gutter rat._


----------



## Moonglow

Ali would have made a nice Congressman...


----------



## 2aguy

Politicalchic...I really like your posts...keeping up the good fight....do you read anything by Kurt Schlichter...he doesn't take **** from the lefties either...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billc said:


> Politicalchic...I really like your posts...keeping up the good fight....do you read anything by Kurt Schlichter...he doesn't take **** from the lefties either...



Thank you, Billy

I see....no, but I do try to get to Townhall as often as I can....and I'll watch for the name.


----------



## Dot Com

so whats the current box office tally PC? If it does as bad as the Atlas Shrugged *cough* "films" it'll be a real dud


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dot Com said:


> so whats the current box office tally PC? If it does as bad as the Atlas Shrugged *cough* "films" it'll be a real dud






So....what's your current IQ.....when it gets to 50 you should sell.


----------



## rightwinger

Dot Com said:


> so whats the current box office tally PC? If it does as bad as the Atlas Shrugged *cough* "films" it'll be a real dud



Atlas Shrugged 1 made $4.6 million
Atlas Shrugged 2 made $3.3 million

Both were given rave reviews by rightwing posters trying to swamp movie rating sites. Just like "America"


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> so whats the current box office tally PC? If it does as bad as the Atlas Shrugged *cough* "films" it'll be a real dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atlas Shrugged 1 made $4.6 million
> Atlas Shrugged 2 made $3.3 million
> 
> Both were given rave reviews by rightwing posters trying to swamp movie rating sites. Just like "America"
Click to expand...


true. I notice the only sites that are copynpasting the "movie is a smash hit" meme are CNS, T3h Blaze, National Review & other rw  sites like Stephanie & PC frequent


----------



## PoliticalChic

Why is it essential to the Leftists that a movie that supports the America of the founders be less than a success?


The only answer is that they desire the America of the founders be less than a success.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> Why is it essential to the Leftists that a movie that supports the America of the founders be less than a success?
> 
> 
> The only answer is that they desire the America of the founders be less than a success.



A movie that fantasizes about the killing of George Washington?
A movie that makes a lame attempt to justify slavery and the slaughter of native americans?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it essential to the Leftists that a movie that supports the America of the founders be less than a success?
> 
> 
> The only answer is that they desire the America of the founders be less than a success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A movie that fantasizes about the killing of George Washington?
> A movie that makes a lame attempt to justify slavery and the slaughter of native americans?
Click to expand...




It did no such thing.


It used George Washington as the personification for the title of the film: "America: Imagine the World Without Her"


Nor did it justify slavery or the slaughter of anyone.



You are the result of an education via America-hating communists like Howard Zinn.


I see I will have to post some OPs on the real American history.
You continue to serve as my muse.


----------



## edthecynic

paperview said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> She never backs up what she says.
> 
> All bluff and bluster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is linked and sourced, you lying gutter rat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Please show even one bill that came to the floor of the Senate providing  the Dems the opportunity to block the bill with the 60 vote threshold.  You won't because it never happened, and YOU know it but are too  dishonest a liar to admit it."
> 
> *Do it - - or be be known as..._a lying gutter rat._
Click to expand...


Notice how PompousCheek has made several posts but has yet to show any bill coming to the Senate floor for a vote that the Dems required 60 votes to pass. As I pointed out, all the bills were killed by the GOP MAJORITY CONTROLLED committees without ever being brought to the floor for a vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They being the GOP because the Dems were powerless to block anything in committee and every bill got blocked in committee!!!
> 
> You are wearing out the dumb act pretending you are too stupid to know you lied when you said the Dems used the 60 vote threshold to block all the GOP bills. All it takes is a simple majority to move a bill out of committee and the GOP held a majority in every committee.
> 
> Get it now?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On your part only!
> 
> Please show even one bill that came to the floor of the Senate providing the Dems the opportunity to block the bill with the 60 vote threshold. You won't because it never happened, and YOU know it but are too dishonest a liar to admit it.
Click to expand...





Bottom line: "That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution."


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie.
> 
> 
> 
> On your part only!
> 
> Please show even one bill that came to the floor of the Senate providing the Dems the opportunity to block the bill with the 60 vote threshold. You won't because it never happened, and YOU know it but are too dishonest a liar to admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: "That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution."
Click to expand...


Bottom bottom line: repeating your lie does not make it true!

You got caught lying about the Dems requiring a 60 vote threshold and as a CON$ervative you are not honest enough to admit it. 

Thank you.

The fact remains that the GOP with a 2 vote majority in every committee did not have enough votes to get any reform bill out of committee, and the POWERLESS Dems in committee had nothing to do with the GOP's failure to get a reform bill passed.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> On your part only!
> 
> Please show even one bill that came to the floor of the Senate providing the Dems the opportunity to block the bill with the 60 vote threshold. You won't because it never happened, and YOU know it but are too dishonest a liar to admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: "That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bottom bottom line: repeating your lie does not make it true!
> 
> You got caught lying about the Dems requiring a 60 vote threshold and as a CON$ervative you are not honest enough to admit it.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> The fact remains that the GOP with a 2 vote majority in every committee did not have enough votes to get any reform bill out of committee, and the POWERLESS Dems in committee had nothing to do with the GOP's failure to get a reform bill passed.
Click to expand...





Not only is it true, but I have proven it so.

You've been waving some insignificant supposed point which does nothing to change reality.

FDR was the provenance....he created the GREs......

Democrat.


The key names are Clinton, Cisneros, Cuomo, Dodd, Frank.....all Democrats/Liberals/Progressives.


All are willing to break the limitations of the Constitution because there are dullard willing to accept what ever dolts like you claim.


Bottom line: "That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution."


----------



## Dot Com

looking more & more that the movie is going to be a flop like the Atlas Farted movies


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: "That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom bottom line: repeating your lie does not make it true!
> 
> You got caught lying about the Dems requiring a 60 vote threshold and as a CON$ervative you are not honest enough to admit it.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> The fact remains that the GOP with a 2 vote majority in every committee did not have enough votes to get any reform bill out of committee, and the POWERLESS Dems in committee had nothing to do with the GOP's failure to get a reform bill passed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only is it true, but I have proven it so.
Click to expand...


You have only proven your dishonesty and ignorance.

Again, thank you.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

paperview said:


> <cough>
> 
> "In June 2005, the U.S. Senate finally voted to issue a formal apology for lynching. This represented the first time in U.S. history  that Congress had acknowledged, in a formal resolution, the historic  crimes committed against people of African descent in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> *However, when the resolution came to the floor of the Senate for a  final voice vote, only 85 U.S. Senators had  co-signed as sponsors. Fifteen senators, all Republicans, had not. After  the actual vote, seven Republican senators agreed to sign a large copy  of the Senates anti-lynching resolution, for the purposes of public  display. Eight Republicans steadfastly refused to endorse an apology for  lynching: Trent Lott (R-Mississippi), Thad Cochran (R-Mississippi),  John Cornyn (R-Texas), Lamar Alexander (R-Tennessee), Michael Enzi  (R-Wyoming), Judd Gregg (R-New Hampshire), John Sununu (R-New  Hampshire), and Craig Thomas (R-Wyoming).  *
> 
> In another unprecedented moment, the United States House apologized  for both slavery and Jim Crow on July 29, 2008.  In doing so, they  acknowledged that slavery and Jim Crow continued to impact the African  American community, long after the systems of oppression were formally  abolished."



WAY too little.
WAY too late.

Needless to say, I wouldn't consider seeing or reading anything by D'souza but that's because I've seen him a couple of times on Bill Maher. He's just another anti-America traitor andd I don't think Maher should give him a platform from which to spew his sickness.


----------



## Dad2three

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: "That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom bottom line: repeating your lie does not make it true!
> 
> You got caught lying about the Dems requiring a 60 vote threshold and as a CON$ervative you are not honest enough to admit it.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> The fact remains that the GOP with a 2 vote majority in every committee did not have enough votes to get any reform bill out of committee, and the POWERLESS Dems in committee had nothing to do with the GOP's failure to get a reform bill passed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is it true, but I have proven it so.
> 
> You've been waving some insignificant supposed point which does nothing to change reality.
> 
> FDR was the provenance....he created the GREs......
> 
> Democrat.
> 
> 
> The key names are Clinton, Cisneros, Cuomo, Dodd, Frank.....all Democrats/Liberals/Progressives.
> 
> 
> All are willing to break the limitations of the Constitution because there are dullard willing to accept what ever dolts like you claim.
> 
> 
> Bottom line: "That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution."
Click to expand...


IT'S GSE'S, AND ZERO TO DO WITH BUSH'S REGULATOR FAILURE

*The "turmoil in financial markets clearly was triggered by a dramatic weakening of underwriting standards for U.S. subprime mortgages, beginning in late 2004 and extending into 2007," the President's Working Group on Financial Markets OCT 2008*


*The historical "originate and hold" mortgage model was replaced with the "originate and distribute" model. Incentives were such that you could get paid just to originate and sell the mortgages down the pipeline, passing the risk along. *



Government has encouraged home ownership for decades; why suddenly in 2002-07 was it so important?



My simple retort to this GSEs-and-Congrees-did-it claim, which unbelievably I hardly ever see used is:

*&#8220;Then what caused the housing bubble in Ireland? Fannie Mae caused that? Liberal U.S. Congressional reps? What about the housing bubble in Spain? Or the current one in China? Or England?&#8221;*



*No, the GSEs Did Not Cause the Financial Meltdown (but thats just according to the data)*


*1. Private markets caused the shady mortgage boom*


The first thing to point out is that the both the subprime mortgage boom and the subsequent crash are very much concentrated in the private market, especially the private label securitization channel (PLS) market. The Government-Sponsored Entities (GSEs, or Fannie and Freddie) were not behind them. The fly-by-night lending boom, slicing and dicing mortgage bonds, derivatives and CDOs, and all the other shadiness of the mortgage market in the 2000s were Wall Street creations, and they drove all those risky mortgages.

Here&#8217;s some data to back that up: *&#8220;More than 84 percent of the subprime mortgages in 2006 were issued by private lending institutions&#8230; Private firms made nearly 83 percent of the subprime loans to low- and moderate-income borrowers that year.&#8221;*



2. The government&#8217;s affordability mission didn&#8217;t cause the crisis



*4. Conservatives sang a different tune before the crash: Conservative think tanks spent the 2000s saying the exact opposite of what they are saying now *


Hey Mayor Bloomberg! No, the GSEs Did Not Cause the Financial Meltdown (but thats just according to the data) | The Big Picture
















November 27, 2007

A Snapshot of the Subprime Market

Dollar amount of subprime loans outstanding:

2007 $1.3 trillion

Dollar amount of subprime loans outstanding in 2003: $332 billion

Percentage increase from 2003: 292%


*Proportion of subprime mortgages made from 2004 to 2006 that come with "exploding" adjustable interest rates: 89-93%*


*Proportion approved without fully documented income: 43-50%*


*Proportion with no escrow for taxes and insurance: 75%*



*Proportion of completed foreclosures attributable to adjustable rate loans out of all loans made in 2006 and bundled in subprime mortgage backed securities: 93%*


Subprime share of all mortgage originations in 2006: 28%


Subprime share of all mortgage origination in 2003: 8%



Subprime share of all home loans outstanding:
14%


*Subprime share of foreclosure filings in the 12 months ending June 30, 2007: 64%*

The negative effects of subprime foreclosures are spreading.

*Nearly 45 million homes NOT facing foreclosure will decline in value by an estimated $233 billion with most of the decline hitting in 2008 and 2009 as subprime foreclosures lower the prices of surrounding homes*


Subprime foreclosures will rise even higher

A Snapshot of the Subprime Market


From 2001 to 2005, the dollar volume of subprime mortgages increased from $100 billion to $600 billion, while Alt - A mortgages grew from $25 billion to $400 billion over roughly the same period



*The Myth of Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac, Barney Frank, the Housing Bubble and the Recession*



Start with the most basic fact of all: virtually none of the $1.5 trillion of cratering subprime mortgages were backed by Fannie or Freddie. 


The Myth of Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac, Barney Frank, the Housing Bubble and the Recession | The Long Goodbye



 &#8220;The idea that they were leading this charge is just absurd,&#8221; said Guy Cecala, publisher of Inside Mortgage Finance, an authoritative trade publication. &#8220;Fannie and Freddie have always had the tightest underwriting on earth&#8230;They were opposite of subprime.&#8221;


* WORLD WIDE CREDIT BUBBLE AND BUST. ONE DUBYA CHEERED ON IN THE US *


*Nonbank mortgage underwriting exploded from 2001 to 2007, along with the private label securitization market, which eclipsed Fannie and Freddie during the boom. *






















*Only one of the top 25 subprime lenders in 2006 was directly subject to the housing laws overseen by either Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac or the Community Reinvestment Act &#8212; Source: McClatchy*


*MUCH, MUCH MORE HERE*


http://www.usmessageboard.com/economy/362889-facts-on-dubya-s-great-recession.html


----------



## Dad2three

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> On your part only!
> 
> Please show even one bill that came to the floor of the Senate providing the Dems the opportunity to block the bill with the 60 vote threshold. You won't because it never happened, and YOU know it but are too dishonest a liar to admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: "That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bottom bottom line: repeating your lie does not make it true!
> 
> You got caught lying about the Dems requiring a 60 vote threshold and as a CON$ervative you are not honest enough to admit it.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> The fact remains that the GOP with a 2 vote majority in every committee did not have enough votes to get any reform bill out of committee, and the POWERLESS Dems in committee had nothing to do with the GOP's failure to get a reform bill passed.
Click to expand...


*"The fact remains that the GOP with a 2 vote majority in every committee did not have enough votes to get any reform bill out of committee, and the POWERLESS Dems in committee had nothing to do with the GOP's failure to get a reform bill passed."*


LOL

*Bush talked about reform. He talked and he talked. And then he stopped reform. (read that as many times as necessary. Bush stopped reform). And then he stopped it again*

*Testimony from Ws Treasury Secretary John Snow to the REPUBLICAN CONGRESS concerning the 'regulation of the GSEs 2003*

Mr. Frank: ...Are we in a crisis now with these entities?

*Secretary Snow. No, that is a fair characterization, Congressman Frank, of our position. We are not putting this proposal before you because of some concern over some imminent danger to the financial system for housing; far from it.*


*October 26, 2005

STATEMENT OF ADMINISTRATION POLICY
*
The Administration strongly believes that the housing GSEs should be focused on their core housing mission, particularly with respect to low-income Americans and first-time homebuyers. Instead, provisions of* H.R. 1461 that expand mortgage purchasing authority would lessen the housing GSEs' commitment to low-income homebuyers.*

George W. Bush: Statement of Administration Policy: H.R. 1461 - Federal Housing Finance Reform Act of 2005

*Yes, he said he was against it because it "would lessen the housing GSEs' commitment to low-income homebuyers"*


*June 17, 2004*

(CNN/Money) -* Home builders, realtors and others are preparing to fight a Bush administration plan that would require Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac to increase financing of homes for low-income people*, a home builder group said Thursday.

Home builders fight Bush's low-income housing - Jun. 17, 2004


*Freddie Mac secretly paid a Republican consulting firm $2 million to kill legislation that would have regulated and trimmed the mortgage finance giant and its sister company, Fannie Mae*



*In the cross hairs of the campaign carried out by DCI of Washington were Republican senators and a regulatory overhaul bill sponsored by Sen. Chuck Hagel, R-Neb. DCI's chief executive is Doug Goodyear, whom John McCain's campaign later hired to manage the GOP convention in September.*



*Freddie Mac's payments to DCI began shortly after the Senate Banking, Housing and Urban Affairs Committee sent Hagel's bill to the then GOP-run Senate on July 28, 2005. All GOP members of the committee supported it; all Democrats opposed it.*

*In the midst of DCI's yearlong effort, Hagel and 25 other Republican senators pleaded unsuccessfully with Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist, R-Tenn., to allow a vote.*


Unknown to the senators, DCI was undermining support for the bill in a campaign targeting 17 Republican senators in 13 states, according to documents obtained by The Associated Press.* The states and the senators targeted changed over time, but always stayed on the Republican side.*

Freddie Mac Tried to Kill Republican Regulatory Bill in 2005 | Fox News


*The critics have forgotten that the House passed a GSE reform bill in 2005 that could well have prevented the current crisis, says Mr Oxley (R), now vice-chairman of Nasdaq.*

What did we get from the White House? We got a one-finger salute.


*Oxley (R) was Chairman of the House Financial Services committee and sponsor of the only reform bill to pass any chamber of the republican controlled congress*


*Republican Congress Talked About Financial Reform, But Did Nothing*


* Right-wingers Want To Erase How George Bush's "Homeowner Society" Helped Cause The Economic Collapse*

http://www.usmessageboard.com/economy/362889-facts-on-dubya-s-great-recession.html


----------



## Dad2three

PoliticalChic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> <cough>
> 
> "In June 2005, the U.S. Senate finally voted to issue a formal apology for lynching. This represented the first time in U.S. history  that Congress had acknowledged, in a formal resolution, the historic  crimes committed against people of African descent in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> *However, when the resolution came to the floor of the Senate for a  final voice vote, only 85 U.S. Senators had  co-signed as sponsors. Fifteen senators, all Republicans, had not. After  the actual vote, seven Republican senators agreed to sign a large copy  of the Senates anti-lynching resolution, for the purposes of public  display. Eight Republicans steadfastly refused to endorse an apology for  lynching: Trent Lott (R-Mississippi), Thad Cochran (R-Mississippi),  John Cornyn (R-Texas), Lamar Alexander (R-Tennessee), Michael Enzi  (R-Wyoming), Judd Gregg (R-New Hampshire), John Sununu (R-New  Hampshire), and Craig Thomas (R-Wyoming).  *
> 
> In another unprecedented moment, the United States House apologized  for both slavery and Jim Crow on July 29, 2008.  In doing so, they  acknowledged that slavery and Jim Crow continued to impact the African  American community, long after the systems of oppression were formally  abolished."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Where is the link?
> Are you trying to pretend that it was Republicans who were opposed to civil rights legislation?
> 
> You couldn't be that stupid....
> 
> 
> 2. "More than 200 anti lynching bills were introduced in congress in the first part of the century and the House of Representatives passed anti-lynching bills three times. However, the legislation was *repeatedly blocked by Senators from the South* and almost 5,000 people - mostly African-Americans  were lynched between 1882 and 1968."
> Senate Apologizes For Not Enacting Anti-Lynching Legislation, A Look at Journalist and Anti-Lynching Crusader Ida B. Wells | Democracy Now!
> 
> 
> 3. Language is important, so in any discussion of who the segregationists were, *liberals switch the word Democrats to southerners. *Remember, the Civil Rights Act of 1957 was supported by all the Republicans in the Senate, but only 29 of 47 Democratsand a number of the segregationist Democrats were northern Dems (Oregon, Washington, Montana, and Wyoming). * Not southerners: Democrats.*
> 
> a.	There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.
> Coulter, "Mugged"
> 
> 
> 4. Heres what were up against: the Washington Post* lies outright, describing Senator William Fulbright as a progressive on racial issues.*  Fulbright was a full-bore segregationist, voting against the 1957, 1960, 1964, and 1965 civil rights bills.
> Ibid.
> 
> 
> 5. "On June 13, 2005, in a resolution sponsored by senators Mary Landrieu of Louisiana and George Allen of Virginia, together with 78 others, the US Senate formally apologized for its failure to enact this and other anti-lynching bills "when action was most needed."[3] From 1882-1968, "...nearly 200 anti-lynching bills were introduced in Congress, and three passed the House. Seven presidents between 1890 and 1952 petitioned Congress to pass a federal law."[3]* None was approved by the Senate because of the powerful opposition of the Southern Democratic voting bloc"*
> Senate Apologizes for Not Passing Anti-Lynching Laws | Fox News
> 
> 
> 6. "Three years after Brown, President Eisenhower won passage of his landmark Civil Rights Act of 1957. Republican Senator Everett Dirksen authored and introduced the 1960 Civil Rights Act, and saw it through to passage. Republicans supported the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the 1965 Voting Rights Act overwhelmingly, and by much higher percentages in both House and Senate than the Democrats. *Indeed, the 1964 Civil Rights Act became law only after overcoming a Democrat filibuster."*
> Everything I Know Is Wrong: History of the Republican Party
Click to expand...


* Are you trying to pretend that it was Republicans who were opposed to civil rights legislation?*


*NOPE IT WAS SOUTHERNERS, TODAY'S GOP BASE!*

CONSERVATIVES were against it!

*Conservatives Try to Rewrite Civil Rights History (Again)*

You can see as much in his follow-up, where he hammers on Democratic opposition to the Civil Rights Act, ignoring its wide Democratic support in both chambers of Congress46 of 67 Democrats voted for it in the Senate (69 percent) and 153 of 244 Democrats voted for it in the House (63 percent). The percentages were larger among Republicans, which owes itself to the fact that the chief divide on civil rights was sectional. *Southern and border state state lawmakers voted against the law, Northern and Midwestern ones voted for it*. And when Williamson dismisses the partisan shift of the South, he ignores the presidential vote, opting instead for congressional totals.

*White Southerners jumped ship from Democratic presidential candidates in the 1960s, and this was followed by a similar shift on the congressional level, and eventually, the state legislative level. *


Conservatives Try to Rewrite Civil Rights History (Again)


----------



## Dad2three

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said "That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution."
> 
> 
> *And your post pertained to that......how?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh, the perpetual dumb act!!!
> 
> My post unassailably, as exposed by your dumb act, put the lie to your claim that the powerless Dems were the problem by showing that the GOP blocked every bill in the committees they controlled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it did no such thing.
> 
> They blocked every attempt at resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more to the point...."I said "That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution."
> 
> 
> And you have tap-danced as though on hot coals.
> 
> I suspect you realize your position is built on lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd care to answer what Dot Coma would not, could not:
> 
> If Democrat policy, beginning with Franklin Roosevelt, to ignore the Constitution, and involve government in the private market, had not taken place.....
> 
> ....would there have been a mortgage meltdown?
> 
> 
> 
> Or....return to the tap-dancing.
Click to expand...


*If Democrat policy, beginning with Franklin Roosevelt, to ignore the Constitution, and involve government in the private market, had not taken place.....

....would there have been a mortgage meltdown?
*


GSE'S WERE AROUND FOR 70 YEARS, WHAT HAPPENED? Every USA Prez had a housing push, ONLY Reagan ignored the S&L regulator (Mr Gray) in 1984 AND Dubya did the same in 2004, actually doing MUCH more!


 Right-wingers Want To Erase How George Bush's "Homeowner Society" Helped Cause The Economic Collapse


*2004 Republican Convention:*

Another priority for a new term is to build an ownership society, because ownership brings security and dignity and independence.
...

Thanks to our policies, home ownership in America is at an all- time high.

(APPLAUSE)

*Tonight we set a new goal: 7 million more affordable homes in the next 10 years, so more American families will be able to open the door and say, "Welcome to my home."*



*FACTS on Dubya's great recession*


Q When did the Bush Mortgage Bubble start?

A The general timeframe is it started late 2004.

From Bush&#8217;s President&#8217;s Working Group on Financial Markets October 2008

&#8220;The Presidents Working Group&#8217;s March policy statement acknowledged that turmoil in financial markets clearly was triggered by a dramatic weakening of underwriting standards for U.S. subprime mortgages, beginning in late 2004 and extending into 2007.&#8221;



Q Did the Community Reinvestment Act under Carter/Clinton caused it?


*A "Since 1995 there has been essentially no change in the basic CRA rules or enforcement process that can be reasonably linked to the subprime lending activity. This fact weakens the link between the CRA and the current crisis since the crisis is rooted in poor performance of mortgage loans made between 2004 and 2007. "*
http://www.federalreserve.gov/newsevents/speech/20081203_analysis.pdf

Q Why would Bush&#8217;s regulators let banks lower their lending standards?

A. Federal regulators at the Office of the Comptroller of the Currency (OCC) and the Office of Thrift Supervision work for Bush and he was pushing his &#8220;Ownership Society&#8221; programs that was a major and successful part of his re election campaign in 2004. And Bush&#8217;s regulators not only let banks do this, they attacked state regulators trying to do their jobs. Bush&#8217;s documented policies and statements in timeframe leading up to the start of the Bush Mortgage Bubble include (but not limited to)

Wanting 5.5 million more minority homeowners
Tells congress there is nothing wrong with GSEs
*Pledging to use federal policy to increase home ownership*
Routinely taking credit for the housing market
Forcing GSEs to buy more low income home loans by raising their Housing Goals
Lowering Invesntment bank&#8217;s capital requirements, Net Capital rule
*Reversing the Clinton rule that restricted GSEs purchases of subprime loans*
Lowering down payment requirements to 0%
*Forcing GSEs to spend an additional $440 billion in the secondary markets*
Giving away 40,000 free down payments
*PREEMPTING ALL STATE LAWS AGAINST PREDATORY LENDING*


*But the biggest policy was regulators not enforcing lending standards.*


http://www.usmessageboard.com/economy/362889-facts-on-dubya-s-great-recession.html



*Examining the big lie: How the facts of the economic crisis stack up*


*&#8226;The boom and bust was global. Proponents of the Big Lie ignore the worldwide nature of the housing boom and bust.*









*&#8226;Nonbank mortgage underwriting exploded from 2001 to 2007, along with the private label securitization market, which eclipsed Fannie and Freddie during the boom. *

*Private lenders not subject to congressional regulations collapsed lending standards.*


http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2011/1...ow-the-facts-of-the-economic-crisis-stack-up/


----------



## Dad2three

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it did no such thing.
> 
> They blocked every attempt at resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> They being the GOP because the Dems were powerless to block anything in committee and every bill got blocked in committee!!!
> 
> You are wearing out the dumb act pretending you are too stupid to know you lied when you said the Dems used the 60 vote threshold to block all the GOP bills. All it takes is a simple majority to move a bill out of committee and the GOP held a majority in every committee.
> 
> Get it now?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie.
Click to expand...


*In the midst of DCI's yearlong effort, Hagel and 25 other Republican senators pleaded unsuccessfully with Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist, R-Tenn., to allow a vote.*



Freddie Mac Tried to Kill Republican Regulatory Bill in 2005 | Fox News


----------



## Dad2three

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And,....again....I must demand better opponents!!!!!!
> 
> 
> You should realize how badly you are about to get burned when the old timer thanks you for a post.......
> 
> Now....observe as I eviscerate you....and the other mental midget.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  "It was in 2005 that the GSEswhich had been acquiring increasing numbers of subprime and Alt-A loans for many years in order to meet their HUD-imposed affordable housing requirementsaccelerated the purchases that led to their 2008 insolvency. *If legislation along the lines of the Senate committee's bill had been enacted in that year, many if not all the losses that Fannie and Freddie have suffered, and will suffer in the future, might have been avoided.*
> 
> Why was* there no action in the full Senate*? As most Americans know today, it takes 60 votes to cut off debate in the Senate, and* the Republicans had only 55.* To close debate and proceed to the enactment of the committee-passed bill, *the Republicans needed five Democrats to vote with them. But in a 45 member Democratic caucus that included Barack Obama and the current Senate Banking Chairman Christopher Dodd (D., Conn.), these votes could not be found.*
> 
> ... Obama has taken to accusing others of representing "special interests." In an April radio address he stated that his financial regulatory proposals were struggling in the Senate because "the financial industry and its powerful lobby have opposed modest safeguards against the kinds of reckless risks and bad practices that led to this very crisis."
> He should know. As a senator, he was the third largest recipient of campaign contributions from Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, behind only *Sens. Chris Dodd *and John Kerry.
> Wallison: Fannie and Freddie Amnesia - WSJ
> 
> 
> 2. *"Barney Frank (D-MA) Blocked Multiple Attempts At Reforming Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac Spanning Back To 1992Sen. Chris Dodd (D-CT) *Sen. Chuck Schumer (D-NY) Has Been A "Leading Voice For [Financial] Deregulation," Led Efforts To Block Reform Of Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac, And Was Instrumental In The Collapse Of Bank IndyMacWay back in 2001 The Bush Administration raised red flags. In 2008, *Bush warned the Democratic majority 17 times that there was a looming crisis*
> Truth On Target: Obama's Financial Friends: Schumer, Dodd and Barney Frank
> 
> 
> 
> And so.....with apologies to Edmund Rostand.....'as I end my refrain...thrust home my sword!'
> 
> 
> 
> I do so appreciate you playing the role of foil to my mastery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP never brought the bill up for a vote for any Democrat to block, as you have stupidly admitted!!!!! Like a knee jerk hack you blame the Dems, but the GOP didn't even have support among themselves which is why they never brought the bill to the floor for a vote, so it is a complete fabrication to claim the GOP had 55 votes!!!! The GOP had been using a "Majority of the majority" rule for bringing a bill to the floor for a vote and if they had 55 GOP votes they would have brought it up for a vote, but there was not a majority of Senate Republicans supporting ANY reform bill to bring it up for a vote. Thus NO bill ever made it to the Senate floor for a vote! All but one never made it out of committee even though the GOP held a two seat majority in the committee. There is no 60 vote rule in committee!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....Led Efforts To Block Reform Of Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac"
> 
> Who did?
> 
> Democrats.
> 
> 
> The fabrication begins when you claim a cerebral cortex.
> 
> 
> For those capable of erudition:
> 
> 
> Published: *September 11, 2003*
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON, Sept. 10 *The Bush administration today recommended the most significant regulatory overhaul *in the housing finance industry since the savings and loan crisis a decade ago.
> Under the plan, disclosed at a Congressional hearing today, a new agency would be created within the Treasury Department to assume supervision of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, the government-sponsored companies that are the two largest players in the mortgage lending industry.
> The proposal is the opening act in one of the biggest and most significant lobbying battles of the Congressional session.
> 
> 
> *Among the groups denouncing the proposal today were the National Association of Home Builders and Congressional Democrats *who fear that tighter regulation of the companies could sharply reduce their commitment to financing low-income and affordable housing.
> ''These two entities --* Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac -- are not facing any kind of financial crisis,'' said Representative Barney Frank of Massachusetts, the ranking Democrat on the Financial Services Committee. *''The more people exaggerate these problems, the more pressure there is on these companies, the less we will see in terms of affordable housing.''
> Representative Melvin L. Watt, Democrat of North Carolina, agreed.
> New Agency Proposed to Oversee Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae - NYTimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> What have we learned?
> 
> That the Democrats are the provenance of the problem.....and the bar to the solution.
> 
> 
> And, that you remain a dope swearing allegiance to the corrupters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again.....no Liberal/Democrat/ Progressive should ever.......ever......be allowed a seat of power in this nation.
Click to expand...


*Bush talked about reform. He talked and he talked. And then he stopped reform. (read that as many times as necessary. Bush stopped reform). And then he stopped it again. A million quotes cant change that.*


One president controlled the regulators that not only let banks stop checking income but cheered them on. And as president Bush could enact the very policies that caused the Bush Mortgage Bubble and he did. And his party controlled congress.

*We have also relaxed some of our underwriting criteria to obtain goals-qualifying mortgage loans and increased our investments in higher-risk mortgage loan products that are more likely to serve the borrowers targeted by HUDs goals and subgoals,*
http://www.fanniemae.com/resources/file/ir/pdf/quarterly-annual-results/2004/2004_form10K.pdf

HOLY COW! Bush forced them to lower their standards. If only somebody had warned us that Bush's policies would hurt Freddie and Fannie. Wait, somebody did.



Fannie, Freddie to Suffer Under New Rule, Frank Says

Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac would suffer financially under a Bush administration requirement that they channel more mortgage financing to people with low incomes, said the senior Democrat on a congressional panel that sets regulations for the companies.


*So if your narrative is "GSEs are to blame" then you have to blame bush*


http://democrats.financialservices....s/112/06-17-04-new-Fannie-goals-Bloomberg.pdf


----------



## Dad2three

PoliticalChic said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until you came along I always wondered how the dinosaurs survived for millions of years with walnut sized brains.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go back to my needing better opponents.
> 
> 
> A question even simple enough for one of your ability:
> 
> 
> If it were not for Democrat policy, beginning with Franklin Roosevelt, deciding that government had the authority to dabble in the private housing markets.....
> 
> ... would there have been any mortgage meltdown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last Repub President's acceptance speech:
> 
> George Bush, Nomination Acceptance Address, 2004 Republican National Convention&mdash;September 2, 2004
> 
> 
> 
> Another priority for a new term is to build an ownership society, because ownership brings security and dignity and independence.
> 
> Thanks to our policies, home ownership in America is at an all- time high.
> 
> Tonight we set a new goal: 7 million more affordable homes in the next 10 years, so more American families will be able to open the door and say, "Welcome to my home."
> 
> In an ownership society, more people will own their health plans and have the confidence of owning a piece of their retirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> remember that Repub rhetoric?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it were not for Democrat policy, beginning with Franklin Roosevelt, deciding that government had the authority to dabble in the private housing markets.....
> 
> ... would there have been any mortgage meltdown?
> 
> 
> You seem afraid to answer this question.
> 
> Shall I answer for you?
> 
> 
> The answer is 'no.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrat policy was the provenance.
> 
> Democrat obstruction barred any solution.
> 
> Democrat dishonesty hides the truth.
> 
> 
> So....you're a Democrat, huh?
Click to expand...




Q WHO THE HELL LOANS HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS TO PEOPLE WITHOUT CHECKING THEIR INCOMES?!?!?

A Banks.

Q WHY??!?!!!?!

A Two reasons, greed and Bush's regulators let them.



Q Why would Bush&#8217;s regulators let banks lower their lending standards?

A. Federal regulators at the Office of the Comptroller of the Currency (OCC) and the Office of Thrift Supervision work for Bush and he was pushing his &#8220;Ownership Society&#8221; programs that was a major and successful part of his re election campaign in 2004. And Bush&#8217;s regulators not only let banks do this, they attacked state regulators trying to do their jobs. Bush&#8217;s documented policies and statements in timeframe leading up to the start of the Bush Mortgage Bubble include (but not limited to)

Wanting 5.5 million more minority homeowners
*Tells congress there is nothing wrong with GSEs*
Pledging to use federal policy to increase home ownership
*Routinely taking credit for the housing market*
Forcing GSEs to buy more low income home loans by raising their Housing Goals
Lowering Invesntment bank&#8217;s capital requirements, Net Capital rule
Reversing the Clinton rule that restricted GSEs purchases of subprime loans
Lowering down payment requirements to 0%
*Forcing GSEs to spend an additional $440 billion in the secondary markets*
Giving away 40,000 free down payments
*PREEMPTING ALL STATE LAWS AGAINST PREDATORY LENDING*


*But the biggest policy was regulators not enforcing lending standards.*


MUCH MORE ON DUBYA'S SUBPRIME REGULATOR FAILURE HERE

http://www.usmessageboard.com/economy/362889-facts-on-dubya-s-great-recession.html


----------



## Dad2three

PoliticalChic said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's pretend that you have any thinking behind your government-worship......in such case, with which of these ideas, pray tell, do you have a problem?
> 
> 
> ..... individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll understand if you can't come up with an answer.....but, remember, my view is that you will not be able to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> free/unregulated markets is what brought us  2008. Thats what happens when Repubs *cough* "man" the SEC  They hand "the keys to the store" to those they're supposed to be regulating
> Care to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeeezzzzzzzzze....*I demand better opponents!*
> 
> How can I claim the title of champion with fleas and mental midgets as my opposites!
> This is downright unfair!
> 
> 
> First, there were no free/unregulated markets.
> 
> 
> And, most significantly.....*Democrat refusal to be held to the restrictions of the Constitution is the cause of the meltdown.....*
> 
> Take notes:
> 
> 1. Democrat FDR shredded the Constitution....ignoring article I, section 8, the enumerated powers.
> He created GSE's Fannie and Freddie to do something the Constitution didn't authorize: meddle in housing.
> 
> 2. Democrat Carter....the CRA, constraining banking policy
> 
> 3. Democrat Clinton....strengthened the CRA
> Under Clinton, HUD threatened banks, again, to give unrequited loans.
> Henchmen: Democrats Cisneros and Cuomo.
> 
> 4. Democrats Frank and Dodd barred any governmental discipline in this area.
> 
> 
> That's the CliffNotes version.
> I don't believe you can handle the details.....but I can provide same.
Click to expand...


Fannie, Freddie to Suffer Under New Rule, Frank Says

Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac would suffer financially under a Bush administration requirement that they channel more mortgage financing to people with low incomes, said the senior Democrat on a congressional panel that sets regulations for the companies.


*So if your narrative is "GSEs are to blame" then you have to blame bush*


http://democrats.financialservices....s/112/06-17-04-new-Fannie-goals-Bloomberg.pdf


*Lower lending standards started in late 2004 which caused the Bush Mortgage Bubble. Putting in people in homes they couldn't afford*


"(In 2000, *CLINTON *) HUD restricted Freddie and Fannie, saying it would not credit them for loans they purchased that had abusively high costs or that were granted without regard to the borrower's ability to repay."

How HUD Mortgage Policy Fed The Crisis

"In 2004 (*BUSH*), the 2000 rules were dropped and high&#8208;risk loans were again counted toward affordable housing goals."



http://www.prmia.org/sites/default/files/references/Fannie_Mae_and_Freddie_Mac_090911_v2.pdf


----------



## Dad2three

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeeezzzzzzzzze....*I demand better opponents!*
> 
> How can I claim the title of champion with fleas and mental midgets as my opposites!
> This is downright unfair!
> 
> 
> *Democrats Frank and Dodd barred any governmental discipline in this area.*
> 
> 
> That's the CliffNotes version.
> I don't believe you can handle the details.....but I can provide same.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a mental midget!!!
> 
> Frank and Dodd were POWERLESS members of a MINORITY Party at the time!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And,....again....I must demand better opponents!!!!!!
> 
> 
> You should realize how badly you are about to get burned when the old timer thanks you for a post.......
> 
> Now....observe as I eviscerate you....and the other mental midget.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  "It was in 2005 that the GSEs&#8212;which had been acquiring increasing numbers of subprime and Alt-A loans for many years in order to meet their HUD-imposed affordable housing requirements&#8212;accelerated the purchases that led to their 2008 insolvency. *If legislation along the lines of the Senate committee's bill had been enacted in that year, many if not all the losses that Fannie and Freddie have suffered, and will suffer in the future, might have been avoided.*
> 
> Why was there no action in the full Senate? As most Americans know today, it takes 60 votes to cut off debate in the Senate, and the Republicans had only 55. To close debate and proceed to the enactment of the committee-passed bill, *the Republicans needed five Democrats to vote with them. But in a 45 member Democratic caucus that included Barack Obama and the current Senate Banking Chairman Christopher Dodd (D., Conn.), these votes could not be found.*
> 
> ... Obama has taken to accusing others of representing "special interests." In an April radio address he stated that his financial regulatory proposals were struggling in the Senate because "the financial industry and its powerful lobby have opposed modest safeguards against the kinds of reckless risks and bad practices that led to this very crisis."
> He should know. As a senator, he was the third largest recipient of campaign contributions from Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, behind only *Sens. Chris Dodd *and John Kerry.
> Wallison: Fannie and Freddie Amnesia - WSJ
> 
> 
> 2. *"Barney Frank (D-MA) Blocked Multiple Attempts At Reforming Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac Spanning Back To 1992&#8230;Sen. Chris Dodd (D-CT) Led Efforts To Block Reform Of Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac&#8230;*Sen. Chuck Schumer (D-NY) Has Been A "Leading Voice For [Financial] Deregulation," Led Efforts To Block Reform Of Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac, And Was Instrumental In The Collapse Of Bank IndyMac&#8230;Way back in 2001 The Bush Administration raised red flags. In 2008, *Bush warned the Democratic majority 17 times that there was a looming crisis&#8230;*
> Truth On Target: Obama's Financial Friends: Schumer, Dodd and Barney Frank
> 
> 
> 
> And so.....with apologies to Edmund Rostand.....'as I end my refrain...thrust home my sword!'
> 
> 
> 
> I do so appreciate you playing the role of foil to my mastery.
Click to expand...


*Wallison: Fannie and Freddie Amnesia - WSJ*

Wallison: Fannie and Freddie Amnesia - WSJ



*THIS GUY:*

*4. Conservatives sang a different tune before the crash: Conservative think tanks spent the 2000s saying the exact opposite of what they are saying now*


*AEI'S Peter Wallison in 2004: &#8220;In recent years, study after study has shown that Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac are failing to do even as much as banks and S&Ls in providing financing for affordable housing, including minority and low income housing.&#8221;*


*No, the GSEs Did Not Cause the Financial Meltdown (but thats just according to the data)*


*1. Private markets caused the shady mortgage boom*

Hey Mayor Bloomberg! No, the GSEs Did Not Cause the Financial Meltdown (but thats just according to the data) | The Big Picture



Private sector loans, not Fannie or Freddie, triggered crisis


*The "turmoil in financial markets clearly was triggered by a dramatic weakening of underwriting standards for U.S. subprime mortgages, beginning in late 2004 and extending into 2007," the President's Working Group on Financial Markets*

Private sector loans, not Fannie or Freddie, triggered crisis | Economics | McClatchy DC


----------



## longknife

What *tripe* this thread has turned in to!

*Has anyone seen the movie? And have a review of it?*


----------



## Pop23

longknife said:


> What *tripe* this thread has turned in to!
> 
> *Has anyone seen the movie? And have a review of it?*



I saw it a few days ago. Good movie. 

There, my review. 

Oh, and not a single talking monkey in the entire movie!


----------



## edthecynic

Pop23 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> What *tripe* this thread has turned in to!
> 
> *Has anyone seen the movie? And have a review of it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it a few days ago. Good movie.
> 
> There, my review.
> 
> Oh, and not a single talking monkey in the entire movie!
Click to expand...


Bullshit, it was narrated by a talking monkey!


----------



## PoliticalChic

longknife said:


> What *tripe* this thread has turned in to!
> 
> *Has anyone seen the movie? And have a review of it?*





See post #1


----------



## Dot Com

Dad2three said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> free/unregulated markets is what brought us  2008. Thats what happens when Repubs *cough* "man" the SEC  They hand "the keys to the store" to those they're supposed to be regulating
> Care to try again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeeezzzzzzzzze....*I demand better opponents!*
> 
> How can I claim the title of champion with fleas and mental midgets as my opposites!
> This is downright unfair!
> 
> 
> First, there were no free/unregulated markets.
> 
> 
> And, most significantly.....*Democrat refusal to be held to the restrictions of the Constitution is the cause of the meltdown.....*
> 
> Take notes:
> 
> 1. Democrat FDR shredded the Constitution....ignoring article I, section 8, the enumerated powers.
> He created GSE's Fannie and Freddie to do something the Constitution didn't authorize: meddle in housing.
> 
> 2. Democrat Carter....the CRA, constraining banking policy
> 
> 3. Democrat Clinton....strengthened the CRA
> Under Clinton, HUD threatened banks, again, to give unrequited loans.
> Henchmen: Democrats Cisneros and Cuomo.
> 
> 4. Democrats Frank and Dodd barred any governmental discipline in this area.
> 
> 
> That's the CliffNotes version.
> I don't believe you can handle the details.....but I can provide same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fannie, Freddie to Suffer Under New Rule, Frank Says
> 
> Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac would suffer financially under a Bush administration requirement that they channel more mortgage financing to people with low incomes, said the senior Democrat on a congressional panel that sets regulations for the companies.
> 
> 
> *So if your narrative is "GSEs are to blame" then you have to blame bush*
> 
> 
> http://democrats.financialservices....s/112/06-17-04-new-Fannie-goals-Bloomberg.pdf
> 
> 
> *Lower lending standards started in late 2004 which caused the Bush Mortgage Bubble. Putting in people in homes they couldn't afford*
> 
> 
> "(In 2000, *CLINTON *) HUD restricted Freddie and Fannie, saying it would not credit them for loans they purchased that had abusively high costs or that were granted without regard to the borrower's ability to repay."
> 
> How HUD Mortgage Policy Fed The Crisis
> 
> "In 2004 (*BUSH*), the 2000 rules were dropped and high&#8208;risk loans were again counted toward affordable housing goals."
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.prmia.org/sites/default/files/references/Fannie_Mae_and_Freddie_Mac_090911_v2.pdf
Click to expand...


Oops!!!   [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION]


----------



## edthecynic

Dot Com said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeeezzzzzzzzze....*I demand better opponents!*
> 
> How can I claim the title of champion with fleas and mental midgets as my opposites!
> This is downright unfair!
> 
> 
> First, there were no free/unregulated markets.
> 
> 
> And, most significantly.....*Democrat refusal to be held to the restrictions of the Constitution is the cause of the meltdown.....*
> 
> Take notes:
> 
> 1. Democrat FDR shredded the Constitution....ignoring article I, section 8, the enumerated powers.
> He created GSE's Fannie and Freddie to do something the Constitution didn't authorize: meddle in housing.
> 
> 2. Democrat Carter....the CRA, constraining banking policy
> 
> 3. Democrat Clinton....strengthened the CRA
> Under Clinton, HUD threatened banks, again, to give unrequited loans.
> Henchmen: Democrats Cisneros and Cuomo.
> 
> 4. Democrats Frank and Dodd barred any governmental discipline in this area.
> 
> 
> That's the CliffNotes version.
> I don't believe you can handle the details.....but I can provide same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fannie, Freddie to Suffer Under New Rule, Frank Says
> 
> Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac would suffer financially under a Bush administration requirement that they channel more mortgage financing to people with low incomes, said the senior Democrat on a congressional panel that sets regulations for the companies.
> 
> 
> *So if your narrative is "GSEs are to blame" then you have to blame bush*
> 
> 
> http://democrats.financialservices....s/112/06-17-04-new-Fannie-goals-Bloomberg.pdf
> 
> 
> *Lower lending standards started in late 2004 which caused the Bush Mortgage Bubble. Putting in people in homes they couldn't afford*
> 
> 
> "(In 2000, *CLINTON *) HUD restricted Freddie and Fannie, saying it would not credit them for loans they purchased that had abusively high costs or that were granted without regard to the borrower's ability to repay."
> 
> How HUD Mortgage Policy Fed The Crisis
> 
> "In 2004 (*BUSH*), the 2000 rules were dropped and high&#8208;risk loans were again counted toward affordable housing goals."
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.prmia.org/sites/default/files/references/Fannie_Mae_and_Freddie_Mac_090911_v2.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops!!!   [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


The Right forgets that Franklin Reins retired in 2004 and from then on Bush had his personally appointed lackey as head!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Dad2three said:


> .....



Nine fucking posts in a row???


----------



## Dad2three

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine fucking posts in a row???
Click to expand...


Facts, those things conservatives HATE, don't fit on a bumper sticker conservatives are fond of


----------



## Dad2three

PoliticalChic said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> What *tripe* this thread has turned in to!
> 
> *Has anyone seen the movie? And have a review of it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See post #1
Click to expand...



*See you'r ignoring the posts refuting your bullshit talking points!!!*  lol


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Dad2three said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine fucking posts in a row???
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts, those things conservatives HATE, don't fit on a bumper sticker conservatives are fond of
Click to expand...


All fine and dandy, please do not hijack threads because you are "right."

These boards are for discussion, not spam for your cause. 

Neg rep for you.


----------



## Dad2three

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nine fucking posts in a row???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts, those things conservatives HATE, don't fit on a bumper sticker conservatives are fond of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All fine and dandy, please do not hijack threads because you are "right."
> 
> These boards are for discussion, not spam for your cause.
> 
> Neg rep for you.
Click to expand...


*Neg rep for you*

BOO HOO


----------



## rightwinger

Latest Scorecard

Michael Moore $119 mil
D'Souza   $13.2 mil

America (2014) (2014) - Box Office Mojo

Michael Moore continues to laugh at the pathetic attempts of rightwing political documentaries


----------

